# HVIDE SANDE 2020 - hier ist der neue Thread  - damit Du Fische fängst !



## LAC (27. Dezember 2019)

Wie jedes Jahr, haben mich erneut Angelboard Mitglieder überredet, den neuen Thread Hvide Sande für das Jahr 2020  zu eröffnen, was ich hiermit mache.  Seit Jahren zählt er zu den größten im Board, da sich in unseren Reihen Profis befinden, die sich im  aquatischen Bereich, d.h. Fauna und Flora bestens auskennen.  Sie kennen nicht nur die besten Angelplätze im Bereich Hvide Sande und Umgebung und alle Fischarten. sondern auch die negativen Punkte, damit keine Gefahr entsteht.
Nun denken einige Leser,  da gehöre ich nicht hin, zwischen diesen  Profis - das ist falsch, denn seit Jahren werden hier von Profis an  Jungangler aber auch an Angler, die diese Angelplätze und Fischarten nicht kennen, alles erklärt. Jede Frage wird beantwortet und wenn ein Laie ein Frage stellt, die von der fachlichen Seite etwas falsch ist, dann ist dieses nicht schlimm - das  sehen wir ganz locker, dieses ist seit Jahren unser Erfolg .  
Jährlich treffen sich auch einige Mitglieder im Bereich Hvide Sande und dann wird ein Tag gemeinsam geangelt und Erfahrungen ausgetauscht - all dieses hat dazu beigetragen, das inzwischen einige Member schon süchtig sind  - hier im Thread, da zähle ich mich auch  zu, 
Das ist mir egal, wir sind eine große Angler-Familie, wo inzwischen auch Freundschaften entstanden sind, die ich nicht missen möchte.  Die Mitglieder in diesem Thread haben über diese Angelregion und ihre Fischarten ein geballtes Wissen, was für eine Neuling wertvoll ist, damit er in der Zeit, wo er in Hvide Sande ist, Fische fängt und  schöne Ferien verbringt, Und wenn einer eine spezielle Frage hat, dann soll er diese stellen, denn ich kenne einige die kennen nicht nur die Fische, sondern auch den Bierpreis- was will man mehr, damit man alles locker sieht.


----------



## okram24 (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Otto, schön dass Du den neuen Thread eröffnet hast! Selbstverständlich bin ich auch gern wieder dabei! 
Ich wünsche allen Membern und stillen Mitlesern einen guten Rutsch und viel Spaß beim Angeln im Jahr 2020!


----------



## jörn (30. Dezember 2019)

Petri für 2020!!!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. Dezember 2019)

Moin und schönen Gruß aus der Nähe von Skagen,
Dein Glück das Du den Thread wieder eröffnet hast Otto, sonst hätte es schimpfe gegeben.
Ich werde auch wieder meinen senf dazugeben und wünsche schonmal allen hier einen guten Rutsch.
Hg Carsten


----------



## Timo.Keibel (31. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schön, ich freue mich auch schon auf Eure Berichte aus Hvide Sande 2020


----------



## schredder83 (31. Dezember 2019)

So liebe Leute, obwohl das alte Jahr noch nicht ganz vorrüber ist, schreibe ich schon mal in den Neuen. Erstmal nen guten Rutsch an alle
Bin grade, wie angesprochen im alten Thread in Hivde Sande. 
Erste wichtige Info, es sind zwar mindestens 3 Robben da, aber Heringe konnte ich trotz des Sonnenscheins und den beherzigten Tipps die letzten 2 Tage nicht verhaften. Noch was wichtiges. Wenn ihr direkt vorne an der Schleuse auf den 2 Podesten rechts und Links der Schleuse angeln wollt, lasst eure Köder blos nicht auf den Grund sinken. Da scheint so viel Müll/Angelzeug oder Steine da unten zu liegen, dass Hänger und damit der Verlust eurer Montage vorprogrammiert ist. Durch den ganzen Wind drückt es ziemlich viel Kraut/Algen in den Hafen, die sich auch gern in der Angelschnur verheddern. Wir sollen ja alle weniger Fleisch essen... lol... 
Zudem ist das Wasser recht trübe, also auf Fische zu Angeln, die auf Sicht jagen, auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. 
Was geht sind scheinbar Plattfische mit Wurm im sandigen Grund angeln. Am nördlichen Ufer hinter dem Hafen, fast am Strand gibts eine kleine Parkbucht, wo immer wieder Campingbusse stehen und da ist auch immer die letzten 2 Tage ein Angler mit Brandungsrute da gewesen... 
War aber auch damit beschäftigt meinem 6 jährigen Sohn etwas die Angelei nahezubringen. Von daher lag der Angelerfolg meinerseits nicht so ganz an erster Stelle. Inzwischen kann er ganz gut auswerfen, wobei ich aber gucken muss, dass ich nicht daneben stehe, sonst hat mein Sohn nen ganz "dicken Fisch" an der Angel... lol...


----------



## okram24 (1. Januar 2020)

Alles Gute fürs neue Jahr 2020!


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Januar 2020)

Auch von mir alles Gute für 2020! Schön, dass es einen neuen thread gibt! Im September bin ich wieder zwei Wochen in Argab und freue mich jetzt schon auf den Urlaub!


----------



## Henrik50 (1. Januar 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (1. Januar 2020)

Allen ein gutes und gesundes Neues Jahr,


----------



## raxrue (2. Januar 2020)

Allen ein positives und gutes Jahr 2020 ....und immer ein paar Kleinigkeiten zum Essen

PS: Persönlich hat mich diese Masslossigkeit mit den Nahrungsmitteln etwas Betroffen gemacht...aber Handwerklich war es echt Enorm....


----------



## raxrue (2. Januar 2020)

Auf die Heringe ..fertig...Loooosssss......

werde dieses Jahr neue Heringsbleie mitbringen zum Testen..die heißen YAD Spoon Flasher ,kommen in Dreierlei Farben,die Lichtreize sollen 100 Stunden anhalten,werden durch Wasserkontakt aktiviert und in den Gewichten 30g und 50 gramm erhältlich sein...und sie schauen so aus als wären sie zum Heringsfischen vor der Schleuse Perfekt..


----------



## anschmu (2. Januar 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Allen ein positives und gutes Jahr 2020 ....und immer ein paar Kleinigkeiten zum Essen
> 
> PS: Persönlich hat mich diese Masslossigkeit mit den Nahrungsmitteln etwas Betroffen gemacht...aber Handwerklich war es echt Enorm....


Alter , hast du deinen 50. Geburtstag gefeiert oder nur mal eben Silvester


----------



## Harti (2. Januar 2020)

auch wenn mit etwas Verspätung, wünsche ich allen Boardies ein fischreiches und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr.

@Rüdiger
feines Büffet. Konnte man auch davon essen, oder war es nur zum fotografieren

Habe gerade eine Woche HS Ende Mai gebucht. Vielleicht sieht man sich!

@otto
Was macht dein Telefon? Melde dich bitte!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## raxrue (3. Januar 2020)

als das Buffett freigegeben worden ist fühlte ich mich ein wenig vom Verhalten meiner Mitmenschen überfordert..soviele Hungrige auf einmal....und jeder wollte der erste sein...
es war nur Silvester wo gefeiert wurde...


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2020)

@ Harti
Torsten, bei mir läuft alles so verrückt, das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Mein Telefon d.h. mein neues wird an Dienstag wieder funktionieren, da ich am Montag in Flensburg bin und dann müssen die daran fummeln - ich bin halt zu alt und zu doof. 
Damit ich mit der Welt verbunden bin, habe ich mir in DK einen Chip gekauft, da kann ich 20 Std mit telefonieren, aber keiner kann mich anrufen. *lach - Es ist verrückt. Hinzu kommt, daß man mir meine Papiere in Flensburg auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt geklaut hat mein ganzes Buch, mit etwas Geld. Montag und Dienstag werde ich alle wichtigen Papier vom Personalausweis über Führerschein bis hin zum Pass beantragen, und dann kommen die nicht so wichtigen auch mein Patent, daß ich auch Schiffe bewegen kann bis hin zum elekrto Angelschein, Fischereiberater Schein  - Tauchschein -  alles ist weg.  Auch mein Behindertenausweis, damit ich vorrangig behandelt  werde `lach und stelle dann fest beim Gespräche, das auch andere eine Behinderung haben.  
Ich bin jedoch nicht so behindert, daß man mir beim Einsteigen im Zug hilft und dabei mir die Geldbörse klaut. 

Ich muss alles beantragen an unterschiedlichen Stellen und habe schon 40 Passfotos mir machen lassen.  Moment schneide ich sie aus, damit ich nicht im Vorzimmer mit der Nagelschere der städt. Angestellte sie im mit runden Ecken ausschneide. Ich muss sie auch doppelt beantragen, einen vorläufigen den man mir sofort ausstellt und den richtigen, der ja einige Wochen dauert. 
Das bricht die Welt nicht von zusammen, aber ich verliere kostbare Zeit, hinzu kommt ich bin hier am packen und bei jedem Teil, was ich in den Händen halte - hängt eine Geschichte dran - da stehen mir oft die Tränen in den Augen. Das muss auch richtig verpackt werden, da es Kunst ist. In Flensburg habe ich ein Lager angemietet, wo ich alle meine Sachen unterstelle und dann Richtung Süden bringe - das sind ja auch 700 km. Ich miete mir ein LKW, damit ich mit einer Rutsche alles gen Süden bringe -   
Oft habe ich das Gefühle - wenn ich am Packen bin, ich zerstückele mich langsam - da jedes Teil, was ich in meinen Händen halte, eine Geschichte bzw. Erinnerungen wach rüttelt. Kein schönes Gefühl - bin aber schon hart im nehmen - das Leben geht weiter. Inzwischen habe ich schon gelernt, das man nicht so große Kartons mit Bücher füllt - die werden dann so schwer wie ein Baumstamm - da brauchst du einen zweiten Mann.  Ab nächste Woche - telefonieren wir und dann kann ich viel berichten.


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2020)

An Liebhaber der Angelei.
ich hatte ja in einem Thread erwähnt, daß  ich mich von meiner  Angelei Literatur trenne und diese hier im Anglerboard im Verkaufsforum eingestellt habe. Es ist eine ganze Kiste voll - Magazine, aber auch wissenschaftlicher Hefte und Bücher, CD usw. - für jeden Angler, der sich etwas vertiefen z.B, Gewässerwarte  Gold wert, da das gesamte Spektrum der Angelei behandelt wird - und Angelmagazine von DK sind dabei - Ich hatte sie für 100 Euro eingesetzt - das muss wohl Zuviel gewesen sein,, da sich keiner gemeldet hat. Nun setzte ich sie erneut für 50 Euro ein - wenn Jungangler aber auch alte Hasen sich  etwas tiefer sich mit der Angelei u.a. auch Dänemark befassen möchten - bekommt er in geballter Form Informationen, die kaum ein Angler hat. 
Mit einiger Fachliteratur habe ich jahrelang gearbeitet. angehende Gewässerwarte geschult  und die Angler bei Referaten etwas näher zum Fisch gebracht. Habe mal die Angler vertreten im Landschaftsbeirat, da ich Fischereibarter für sie war. Außerdem wurden meine Tätigkeiten und Konzepte mehrfach ausgezeichnet. Nun genug, ich  
verkaufe sie, weil ich umziehe und kein Platz mehr habe - außerdem habe ich alles im Kopf gespeichert. (noch)  Ich erwähne dieses hier - weil die angelmazine von dk sind, jedoch die wissenschfatlichen Informationen  wie Fischbesatz Gewässergüte usw.  in deutscher Sprache sind.  Und sollt einer - der die Kiste voll mit Bücher kauft, beim lesen Problem bekommen - kann er mir eine pn senden - dann erkläre ich ihm alles und bringe ihm sogar das 1x1 der Angelei bei. *lach - ein kleiner Scherz muss auch mal sein. Die Kiste voll mit Informationen - lohn sich wirklich.


----------



## okram24 (28. Januar 2020)

Hey, hier ist ja überhaupt nichts los! 
Ist denn in diesem Jahr noch niemand am Nabel der Anglerwelt gewesen oder plant eine Reise nach Hvide Sande?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. Januar 2020)

Hej Marco
was soll hier schon los sein, ist halt noch keiner da  
Wir sind ab dem 21. 03. für ne Woche oben, für Heringe wird's wohl noch etwas zu früh sein. Die kamen die letzten Jahre ja immer so in der ersten Aprilwoche.
Aber egal, Hauptsache HS 

BG
Carsten


----------



## okram24 (28. Januar 2020)

War über den Jahreswechsel noch wer oben und gab es da nennenswerte Heringsfänge? 
Da Otto zurzeit privat sehr beschäftigt ist, wäre es schön, wenn wir hier wieder etwas Schwung in die Bude bringen könnten!


----------



## eislander (28. Januar 2020)

Schau doch mal auf die beiden Webcams. Bei dem Wetter muß ein Mensch schon sehr sehr viel Hunger haben wenn er angeln geht. 
Nur die richtig harten Keitsurfer waren einige Male zu sehen als es richtig wehte.  Gruß Eislander


----------



## Hafenkante (30. Januar 2020)

Moin,ich lese schon etwas länger mit und ich denke es ist die Zeit gekommen mich vorzustellen .Ich heiße Bernd und fahre mit meiner Familie die letzten 5 Jahre immer Richtung Bjerregard ☺.Mit meinem Sohn schwingen wir dann die Spinnruten und versuchen unser Glück.Nun zu meiner Frage: Wir fahren dieses Jahr Anfang August hoch und ich würde gerne versuchen Makrelen an den Außenmolen in Hvide Sande mit der Spinnrute zu fangen- habt ihr da Erfahrungen?und ich habe mal gelesen das die Chance auch auf Wolfsbarsch besteht? Gruß aus dem nassen Niedersachsen


----------



## eislander (30. Januar 2020)

Je nach Wetterlage solltest du um die Zeit eine gute Chance auf Markrele haben. Wolfsbarsch habe ich persönlich dort noch nicht erlebt. Bei ruhigem Wetter und Ostwind ist es am aussichtsreichsten dann kommen die Fische unter Land.  Aber es ist gefährlich dort zu Angeln . Besonders für Kinder . Man muß dort auf teils glitschigen Felssteinen stehen und bei Seegang gehen die Wellen hoch. Also aufgepast und rutschsichere Schuhe anziehen.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Smog (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen 
Wir machen dieses Jahr ab dem 16.05 Urlaub in Hvide Sande.  Wir waren letztes Jahr auch schon da und haben gut gefangen aber richtig vorbereitet waren wir nicht. Jetzt hab ich viel gelesen gehabt aber dennoch genug fragen. Unsere Zielfische sind der Hering und der Hornhecht. Angeln nehmen wir Spinnruten bis ca 80gr. Für Schnur haben wir uns für eine Mono entschieden mit 0.28 und 7,7kg Tragkraft. 
Meine Frage sind folgende:
- heringspatanoster nur mit Fischhaut ? Und am besten welche Halengröße? 
- Für Hornhecht Mefo Blinker ? Mit kleinen Drilling und mit Schnur ca 5cm hinten dran hängen?
Oder lieber die seidenschlaufe? Mit einzelhaken evtl. versehen falls was anderes anbeißt. 
- Welche Haken eignen sich am besten und wie groß wenn man mit Fischfetzen angeln will. Normale Pose oder wasserkugel und Sbirolina schwimmend? 
- Wie viel Gr. Sollten die Gewichte habe ? 
- Fängt man imHafen auch Dorsch? Mit was am besten ? Möhrchen soll immer gut sein, mitwelchen Gewicht. Pilker in naturfarben oder Motoroil? 
- Wie sieht’s aus mit Makrele ? Ab Mitte mai ? Wo ist da der beste Platz ? Von der Montage wie beim Hornhecht mit Fischfetzen und Sbirolina schwimmend ?
Danke schonmal vor ab 
Lg


----------



## eislander (31. Januar 2020)

Blättere einfach mal einige Seiten zurück in 2019. Da sind deine Fragen schon beantwortet. 
Gruß Eislander


----------



## jürgeng. (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo Smog,
vor einigen Jahren bin ich auch angefangen Hornhechte zu angeln. Ich habe dazu mit viel Spaß eine kräftige Forellenrute (25gr. WG), 3m, 25er Schnur mit Wasserkugel genommen. Als Vorfach ein normales 22er bis 25er mit Wurmhaken. Durch die Widerhaken am Hakenschenkel hält der Fischfetzen erheblich besser. Einen schlank geschnittenen Heringsfetzen mit Schuppen 2x durchgepiekt uns am Hakenschenkel nach oben geschoben -> los geht's. Das rel. leichte Material bringt beim Fischen auf Hornhecht wirklich Spass, ist aber auch allemal kräftig genug, Hornhechte von 80cm und mehr zu landen.
Die von Dir benannte Rute ist m.M. nach für das Hornhechtangeln zu schwer und zu ermüdend, für Hering aber sicherlich gut zu gebrauchen.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Hafenkante (31. Januar 2020)

Moin Eisländer ,ich danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort und die mahnenden Worte zur Mole. Weißt Du zufällig ob die Makrelen auch ins Hafenbecken ziehen oder bleiben die außerhalb?Gruß Hafenkante


----------



## Timo.Keibel (31. Januar 2020)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin Eisländer ,ich danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort und die mahnenden Worte zur Mole. Weißt Du zufällig ob die Makrelen auch ins Hafenbecken ziehen oder bleiben die außerhalb?Gruß Hafenkante



Schau mal in meinen Beitrag
*Hvide Sande: Angelparadies zwischen Fjord und Meer*
da habe ich versucht, alle wichtigen Infos für Hvide Sande-Neulinge aufzuführen.

Wenn die Bedinungen passen, kann es auch vorkommen, dass die Makrelen in den Hafenbereich ziehen. Im Normalfall fängt man die Nordseetiger im Sommer aber von der Mole. Allerdings braucht man ein paar Tage Ostwind.


----------



## Hafenkante (31. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Info Timo .Ich werde es mir ansehen.Gruß Hafenkante


----------



## Inni (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo.
Wir sind gerade bei der Urlaubsplanung für den Sommer. Da fiel mir der Ringkobing Fjord ein. Familie kann baden und Sohnemann & ich könnten mal wieder mit Angel oder Surfbrett aufs Wasser. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen, vielleicht nimmt sich jemand die Zeit und hat ein paar Infos für mich:
- fängt man was im Fjord im Juli/August? Zielfisch wären Räuber.
- darf man auf dem Fjord mit dem Boot angeln?
- wo kann man Boote mieten? Schein wäre vorhanden
- ich habe was von mefos & Lachsen gelesen die in die Flüsse/Kanäle ziehen. Darf man die beangeln?
- kommt man von Land an Spots? Vielleicht mit Wathose? Auch ein Belly hätten wir.
- Schein bekommt man sicherlich irgendwo im Angelladen?

Besten Dank


----------



## Hafenkante (1. Februar 2020)

Moin inni, Meerforelle und Lachs sind im Fjord und im Hafenbereich streng geschützt, dürfen dort nicht gezielt befischt werden. Die Uferbereiche des Fjordes sind stark mit Schilf bewachsen und kaum begehbar- ihr werdet also ein Boot brauchen. Ich würde mir in einem Angelgeschäft in Hvide Sande genauere Infos einholen wenn ihr vor Ort seid.Es ist eine schöne Ecke am Fjord und ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und Spaß. Gruß Hafenkante


----------



## raxrue (1. Februar 2020)

Nanu.... unser Otto textet ja garnicht ...hoffendlich ist alles mit ihm soweit in Ordnung??!!


----------



## Naish82 (2. Februar 2020)

Ganz am südzipfel vom Fjord bei den Hütten in Nymindegab hab ich schon oft Leute mit Wathose Bzw belly gesehen. 
Barsch und hecht sollte da gehen. 
Wobei Juli/August aufgrund der  Wassertemperatur vllt nicht optimal sind.


----------



## anschmu (2. Februar 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wir sind gerade bei der Urlaubsplanung für den Sommer. Da fiel mir der Ringkobing Fjord ein. Familie kann baden und Sohnemann & ich könnten mal wieder mit Angel oder Surfbrett aufs Wasser. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen, vielleicht nimmt sich jemand die Zeit und hat ein paar Infos für mich:
> - fängt man was im Fjord im Juli/August? Zielfisch wären Räuber.
> - darf man auf dem Fjord mit dem Boot angeln?
> ...


Moin. Versuche dir mal ein paar Antworten geben .
Im Juli/August solltest du Hecht und Barsch im Fjord fangen .
Mit dem Boot darfst du auf den Fjord , es gibt in Nymindegab Kanus zu mieten .
Motorboot müsstest du mitbringen .
Meerforelle sind im Hafengebiet streng verboten zu angeln , Lachse findest du in der Skern , dafür brauchst du eine gesonderte Erlaubnis - Hier kann dir Costas von Angelshop in Tarm , Storegard 12 bestimmt weiterhelfen !
Spots vom Land aus gibt es . Vor Nymindegab ist ein Parkplatz , dort sollte es gehen . Sonst unterhalb von Nymindegab bei den ESEhäusern solltest du auch ins Wasse kommen 
Wathose ist mit Vorsicht zu benutzen da der Untergrund sehr schlammig ist .Mit dem Bellyboot ist auch Vosicht geboten ,da Wellengang und Strömung im Fjord sehr tückisch sind und schon eine Gewisse Erfahrung Vom Fjord erforderlich ist .
Angelschein für die Gewässer rund um den Fjord und den Fjord bekommst du in Hvidesande in den Angelläden .
Dies alles kannst du im Hvidesandethread 2019/2018/2017 nachlesen . 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Februar 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wir sind gerade bei der Urlaubsplanung für den Sommer. Da fiel mir der Ringkobing Fjord ein. Familie kann baden und Sohnemann & ich könnten mal wieder mit Angel oder Surfbrett aufs Wasser. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen, vielleicht nimmt sich jemand die Zeit und hat ein paar Infos für mich:
> - fängt man was im Fjord im Juli/August? Zielfisch wären Räuber.
> - darf man auf dem Fjord mit dem Boot angeln?
> ...


Moin, ich stimme Andreas' Antwort im wesentlichen zu. Neben den Kanus in Nymindegab gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, in hvide sande Angelkajaks zu mieten. Kostet wohl eine ganze Menge, aber das ist dann halt auch was anderes als ein Kanu. Mit der Wathose hab ich mich auch nie in den Fjord getraut, das ist echt schlammig in einigen Ecken. Mit dem Belly würde ich es an der Südspitze versuchen, wenn es nicht zu windig ist geht das gut. Anker und Schwimmweste sollten (wie immer) dabei sein, aber dann würde ich mir da keinen Kopf machen. Rund um Hvide Sande ist der Fjord halt sehr breit, wenn da der Wind ungünstig steht bist du lange unterwegs zur anderen Seite...


----------



## Inni (2. Februar 2020)

Danke für die bisherigen Infos.
Die Seite vom Kanuverleih habe ich gefunden. Danke (https://www.westcoast-sportfishing.dk/de/home/)
Die Seite von der Lachsfischerei in der Skjern habe ich auch gefunden. Ein Traum. Das gehen wir auf alle Fälle an. (https://www.riverfisher.dk/de/skjern-au/)
Von Costas habe ich auch etwas gefunden, den werde ich kontaktieren (http://www.angeln-in-daenemark.de/west/guide_costas.html)
Dann habe ich eine Zonenkarte vom Fjord gefunden, dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:
- es gibt Zonen das steht was von Jagd verboten, gilt das auch fürs Angeln oder ist hier Angeln gemeint?
- kann jemand von euch die Zonen übersetzen?
- darf man unten in von mir mit 1 markierten Tümpeln angeln?
- darf man in der Rinne mit 2 markiert angeln?
- gleiches gilt für die Bereiche 3 und 4
Dann ich vermute das die Fische im Sommer wohl eher tief an den kanten zur Rinne stehen werden als flach im Kraut vor dem Schilf?

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Februar 2020)

Ich kann es dir nicht übersetzen. Angelverbotszonen sind mir (mit Ausnahme der üblichen an Flussmündumgen) aber keine bekannt. Stelle 4 wäre mir aber fürs Belly zu weit draußen. Ansonsten ist "tief" eher relativ zu sehen, der Fjord ist in der Regel sehr flach. Wenn du ein kleines Echolot hast hilft das. Ich hab im Herbst auch mal ohne gefischt (Akku nicht geladen) und irgendwann mit dem Füßen Grundkontakt gehabt...


----------



## rainzor (2. Februar 2020)

Moin,

das mit den Verbotszonen ist eben die Frage. Wenn man sich mal auf den Seiten der entsprechenden Behörde umsieht, dann ist das Angeln im südlichen Fjordbereich komplett verboten. Allerdings sind die ganzen Aussagen auch sehr widersprùchlich. So gibt es z.B. eine Karte mit rot eingezeichnetem Sperrgebiet, in diesem Sperrgebiet einen Link zu weiterführenden Informationen, aber in diesen Informationen wird dieses Gebiet überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Schon sehr eigenartig. Es gab mal eine kurze Diskussion zu dem Thema hier im Board im Thread zum dänischen Angelschein. Aber eben auch mit keinem klaren Ergebnis.
Auch gab es hier mal eine Meldung, dass am Parkplatz am Fjord zwischen Nymindegab und Bjerregard (der hinter der Düne) jetzt ein Angelverbotsschild stehen soll.
Leider hat es bis heute noch niemand geschafft, ein Foto davon hier einzustellen. 
Ebenso gab es hier auch mal einen kurzen Bericht, dass ein Angler von einem Aufseher im südlichen Bereich vertrieben wurde, mit der Begründung, dort wäre jetzt das Angeln verboten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## raxrue (9. Februar 2020)

Beeindruckend wie die Sturmfront das Wasser in den Hafen reindrückt.....auf den Molen spült es jetzt einen Runter...und da wo sonst die Angler Stehen ist auch ...Land unter


----------



## Henrik50 (11. Februar 2020)

Viel Wasser im Moment...


----------



## anschmu (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo .Weiss jemand etwas von Otto . Er hat sich hier lange nicht gemeldet .Solangsam mach ich mir schon Sorgen ?


----------



## okram24 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte zuletzt am 16.01. mit ihm Kontakt und in seinem Profil steht "zuletzt gesehen am 27.01.“
Otto: bitte melde dich!


----------



## raxrue (18. Februar 2020)

Wer von Otto eine aktuelle Handynummer hat mir bitt mal auf PN...Dankeschön..


----------



## Hafenkante (19. Februar 2020)

Oh,das ließt sich ja nicht gut.Ich hoffe doch das es LAC den Umständen entsprechend gut geht, vielleicht braucht er einfach gerade etwas Ruhe.
Liebe Grüße Bernd


----------



## HenningOL (27. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist schon ein Monat um. Weiss jemand was neues?


----------



## raxrue (27. Februar 2020)

Also für Alle...Otto scheint es soweit gutzugehen....nur hat er gerade nicht so richtig Macht über seine Technik


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Februar 2020)

Na das hört man ja gerne, bin ja immer am mitlesen und dann und wann mal am schreiben, das es Otto gut geht

Gruß an Alle Frank


----------



## raxrue (1. März 2020)

Heute Otto mal an die Leitung bekommen und es ist soweit alles Okay und wenn sein Umzug durch ist und er wieder Internett hat dann ist er auch wieder bei uns...
Momentan ist er noch im Lydum Art Center und räumt und tut seine Sachen auslagern...Internett ist weggeschalten worden und deswegen auch keine Meldungen mehr...bin jedenfalls froh drüber das er doch recht gut drauf ist...


----------



## Smog (5. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir haben wir Ende Mai gebucht in lodbjerg hede.
gibt es in der Nähe gute Stellen fürs Brandungsangeln?
Wenn man in Hafen angelt braucht man die dazugehörige Genehmigung, benötigt wird aber trotzdem der Angelschein oder ?


----------



## okram24 (5. März 2020)

Ja, der staatliche Angelschein wird benötigt! Den kannst du dir aber schon online vor Reisebeginn holen! 
Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren online den Jahresschein geholt und werde jetzt jedes Jahr rechtzeitig vor Ablauf mit einer Email an die Verlängerung erinnert!


----------



## Mark-->HH (6. März 2020)

56.192850, 8.127417 scheint eine ganz gute Stelle zu sein. Wir gehen da gerne mit dem Hund spazieren, da der Dünenaufgang sehr human ist. Unser Hund hat Arthrose und nen kaputten Wirbel, da kommt er gut rüber und wir treffen da häufiger Angler.


----------



## Michinew (6. März 2020)

Die Stelle ist wirklich gut, da fahre ich immer gerne hin. Da geht man in der Regel nicht als Schneider weg.


----------



## rudi96 (6. März 2020)

Moin ich habe vor morgen in hvide sande zu angeln nun ist meine Frage was ich da an Papieren benötige und was das ca kostet


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Ja, der staatliche Angelschein wird benötigt! Den kannst du dir aber schon online vor Reisebeginn holen!
> Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren online den Jahresschein geholt und werde jetzt jedes Jahr rechtzeitig vor Ablauf mit einer Email an die Verlängerung erinnert!


stimmt im Wesentlichen;.-)) bitte die Alterseinschränkungen beachten (wo noch bzw. keiner mehr) benötigt wird


----------



## rudi96 (6. März 2020)

Hat jemand nen link ich finde irgendwie nichts


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2020)

Fisketegn.dk
					

Fisker du med stang, er du lystfisker og skal have et lystfisketegn. (undtaget børn under 18 år og pensionister). Køb dit lystfiskertegn her.




					fisketegn.fiskeristyrelsen.dk


----------



## okram24 (6. März 2020)

Hier noch ein interessanter link:








						Angeln an Schleuse und Hafen in Hvide Sande kostenpflichtig! (UPDATE)
					

Hvide Sande gilt seit Jahren als das Heringsangel-Mekka Dänemarks. Vor allem direkt an der großen Entwässerungsschleuse, die den Ringkøbingfjord mit der Nordsee verbindet, reihen sich in der Haupt-Heringssaison die Angler dicht an dicht. Bisher reichte zum Angeln im Hafen- und Schleusenbereich...




					daenemark.fish-maps.de


----------



## rudi96 (6. März 2020)

Habt ihr noch nen Tipp für ne gute Stelle ?


----------



## anschmu (7. März 2020)

Smog schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wir haben wir Ende Mai gebucht in lodbjerg hede.
> gibt es in der Nähe gute Stellen fürs Brandungsangeln?
> Wenn man in Hafen angelt braucht man die dazugehörige Genehmigung, benötigt wird aber trotzdem der Angelschein oder ?


Hallo . gute Stellen eigentlich entlang der ganzen Küste . Solltest sehen , das du nah an den Strand fahren kannst um das Geschirr nicht so weit schleppen zu müssen ! Angelschein bekommst du in den Angelläden in Hvidesande . Dort bekommst du auch Info über gute Angelplätze !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hafenkante (8. März 2020)

Moin,
habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln im alten Nyminde Strom? kann ich dort überall ans Ufer oder gibt es dort Schutzzonen?gibt es dort überhaupt zugängliche Stellen das vom Ufer aus geangelt werden kann?verdammt viele Fragen . Gruß Bernd


----------



## rainzor (9. März 2020)

Moin @Hafenkante,

ist sehr schwer, dort ans Wasser zu kommen. Fast überall ein breiter Schilffgürtel. Und an den wenigen Zugängen (bei der Brücke) ist es zum Teil sehr flach.
Ganz am Ende, wo die Strasser wieder zurück führt, könnte man früher gut Hechte fangen. Aber dort ist es jetzt eingezäunt. Dort Weiden dann sehr neugierige Pferde, oder eine Herde Rinder mit einem Bullen dabei.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (9. März 2020)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln im alten Nyminde Strom? kann ich dort überall ans Ufer oder gibt es dort Schutzzonen?gibt es dort überhaupt zugängliche Stellen das vom Ufer aus geangelt werden kann?verdammt viele Fragen . Gruß Bernd


Moin , gibt dort ein- zwei Stellen , einfach mal zufuß erkunden . Am besten im Angelladen erkundigen , wie dort die Vorschriften zum Angeln sind . Ist glaub ich auch durch Beschilderung beschrieben ! Bitte auch auf Schonzeiten achten ! Haben dort früher ganz gut Hechte und goße Barsche , auch Aal gefangen !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hafenkante (9. März 2020)

Danke für die schnellen Infos,ich werde mich dann mal durchs Gestrüpp kämpfen ☺


----------



## raxrue (10. März 2020)

Und Rotaugen...???


----------



## Hafenkante (10. März 2020)

die mit Sicherheit auch raxrue ☺,mir würden aber Barsch oder Hecht schon reichen


----------



## Mark-->HH (12. März 2020)

Hoffentlich wird das überhaupt was mit dem Urlaub. Habe gerade das hier gelesen... ich schätze, gerade hochfrequentierte Orte wie Hvide Sande könnten durch die vielen Besucher ein erhöhtes Risiko bieten, was die dänische Regierung vielleicht besorgen könnte. 
Corona in Dänemark


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. März 2020)

Moin,
ja mal sehen was das noch wird, wir wollten eigentlich nächsten Samstag hochfahren.

BG Carsten


----------



## Mark-->HH (13. März 2020)

Dann sag doch mal bitte Bescheid, wie es mit dem Grenzübertritt ist. Ob sie z.B. wirklich die angedachten Gesundheitskontrollen machen u. Ä. Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## okram24 (13. März 2020)

Jetzt mal wieder zu den wichtigen Themen:
Ist der Hering schon da? In der Ostsee wird schon fleißig gefangen!


----------



## anschmu (13. März 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder zu den wichtigen Themen:
> Ist der Hering schon da? In der Ostsee wird schon fleißig gefangen!


Hering noch nicht da ! Ponton sind noch nicht aufgebaut


----------



## rainzor (13. März 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder zu den wichtigen Themen:
> Ist der Hering schon da? In der Ostsee wird schon fleißig gefangen!



Ich glaube, die Heringe sind erst mal komplett unwichtig geworden.
Laut RTL-Nachrichten schließt Dänemark ab sofort seine Grenzen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## okram24 (13. März 2020)

Carsten, das wird wohl nix!


----------



## Henrik50 (13. März 2020)

Hier ist die offizielle Bekanntgabe dazu!









						Dänemark schließt Grenzen
					

Dänemark schließt seine Grenzen. Die Lage sei ernst, so die Regierungschefin. Die deutsche Polizei rät von Reisen ins Grenzgebiet ab.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (13. März 2020)

Ich dachte, wenn sie bei uns für ein paar Wochen die Bude dicht machen, hätte ich eine Woche zum Heringsfischen hochfahren können...und jetzt sind überall die Grenzen dicht


----------



## anschmu (14. März 2020)

Naja mal abwrten , wie sich das noch entwickelt , habe erst für Mai gebucht , bis dahin kann alles wieder entspannter werden . Schleswigholstein hat ab heute alle öffentlichen Einrichtungen geschlossen und auch Clubs , Diskotheken und Kino sollen geschlossen bleiben .


----------



## raxrue (14. März 2020)

einige wenige wo noch reinlassen sind ???....


----------



## raxrue (14. März 2020)

Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wenn sie bei uns für ein paar Wochen die Bude dicht machen, hätte ich eine Woche zum Heringsfischen hochfahren können...und jetzt sind überall die Grenzen dicht




und genau das hab ich auch gemeint...


----------



## anschmu (14. März 2020)

Moin, habe gerade gelesen, das wenn nicht angereist werden kann, ich bei Esmark einen Gutschein für den gebuchten Preis bekomme. Soll wohl so bei allen Anbietern ähnlich aussehen


----------



## rainzor (14. März 2020)

Gutschein wäre ja Ok, aber wenn das hier









						Corona Top-10 Fragen für die Einreise nach Dänemark
					

Die häufigsten Fragen zur Einreise nach Dänemark sowie weitere Infos für Ferienhaus-Urlauber.




					www.fejo.dk
				




Stimmt, wäre es teilweise ganz schön bitter.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## okram24 (14. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Boardies, ich hatte heute ein langes Telefonat mit Otto (LAC) und soll euch viele Grüße ausrichten und das es ihm gut geht!
Er hat sein Hab und Gut nach Schleswig-Holstein geschafft und will jetzt in seiner alten Heimat in Westfalen eine Bleibe suchen. Wenn er wieder einen Internetanschluss hat, will er hier auch wieder fleißig mitwirken, so lange sollen wir in seinem Sinne hier fleißig weiter posten!
LG Marko


----------



## Hafenkante (15. März 2020)

Das sind doch mal schöne Nachrichten.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## heitzer (15. März 2020)

Unkraut vergeht nicht zum Glück. Otto kriegt das bestimmt alles hin.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (15. März 2020)

Otto alles Gute und melde dich bald


----------



## okram24 (15. März 2020)

heitzer schrieb:


> Unkraut vergeht nicht zum Glück. Otto kriegt das bestimmt alles hin.


Genau das waren seine Worte!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. März 2020)

Moin,
ja schon blöd das ganze, aber mal sehen wie es Ende April wird., geplant ist da zumindest ein langes Wochenende.
Schauen wir mal.


----------



## anschmu (17. März 2020)

Männer , wenn keiner runterkommt zum Heringsangeln , erholen sich die Bestände ja dies Jahr enorm


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. März 2020)

irgendetwas gutes muss das mit Corinna ja nun auch haben, ein paar hätten aber gerne in die Pfanne wandern können


----------



## magi (18. März 2020)

Gönnt den Fischen doch ne kleine Zwangspause von der üblichen Hvide Sande Prozedur - lebend in den Eimer und den Hornhecht auch gerne mal lebend in den viel zu kleinen Drahtsetzkescher...alles schon gesehen vor Ort. Selbst an dem abgefucktesten Forellenpuff in DEU habe ich noch nie ein derart gering schätzendes Verhalten gegenüber der Beute gesehen. Echt zum Fremdschämen!!


----------



## raxrue (19. März 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Gönnt den Fischen doch ne kleine Zwangspause von der üblichen Hvide Sande Prozedur - lebend in den Eimer und den Hornhecht auch gerne mal lebend in den viel zu kleinen Drahtsetzkescher...alles schon gesehen vor Ort. Selbst an dem abgefucktesten Forellenpuff in DEU habe ich noch nie ein derart gering schätzendes Verhalten gegenüber der Beute gesehen. Echt zum Fremdschämen!!




Und das Ganze von irgendwelchen Figuren die auch im Schwarm auftreten....und auch so sehr aggresiv auftreten...


----------



## Mark-->HH (19. März 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich als bekennender FoPu-Angler gerade anglerische Aufläufe wie dem in z.B. Hvide Sande (aber auch in Kiel oder sonstwo) jährlich zu beobachtenden Heringsangeln zum absoluten Fremdschämen, was den Umgang mit der Kreatur und die Statuierung des Anglers in der Gesellschaft angeht. Alles, was eine Angel halten kann, geht dahin, von waidmännischem Verhalten wenig Spuren. Woher soll es auch kommen, darf sich dort doch jeder für schmales Geld austoben, waidmännisch vorgebildet oder nicht. Ist halt für viele einfach ein unschuldiger (sic!) Urlaubsspaß oder gar Kommerz (fangen mehr als sie brauchen). Und da wundert man sich, dass sich Tierrechtler auf uns alle stürzen und keine Unterschiede machen. Wir lassen es ja auch zu.

Aber die Diskussion ist ja nicht neu.
Natürlich gibt es auch an den Put & Take - Seen (jeder darf selbstverständlich über diese Angelei denken, was er möchte - Erlaubnis erteilt  ) schwarze Schafe, aber in der Häufung wie im Hafen sicherlich nicht. Ein Grund im Übrigen, warum ich dankend auf die Heringsangelei dort verzichte. Ich möchte mit dieser Art Angeln nicht in Zusammenhang gebracht werden. Zumindest solange da nicht mehr durchgegriffen und Regeln zum Umgang mit dem Fisch verallgemeinert und veröffentlicht werden. Wenn nämlich der Betreiber spitz bekommt, dass in seinem FoPu die Regeln nicht eingehalten werden (z.B. das Reißen von Fischen), hat der Ar**ch beim schwarzen Schaf meist Kirmes...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. März 2020)

Naja, ich werde weiterhin, sollte es bald wieder möglich sein, meine paar Heringe im Urlaub in Hvide Sande fangen.
Wir nehmen eh nur immer im 2 stelligen Bereich mit und schlagen auch jeden Fisch ab. Das was andere dort an Verhalten an den Tag legen finde ich zwar auch sche..e aber ich ziehe mir den Schuh nicht an. Die Welt verbessern wird man mit Fremdschämen auch nicht, dann sollte man doch lieber die Verantwortlichen ansprechen und sich auf die Reaktion eben dieser freuen.
in diesem Sinne immer schön gesund bleiben.
Hg Carsten


----------



## jürgeng. (19. März 2020)

Aktuell wird gerade der Schwimmponton aufgebaut.
Irgendwie sieht das hoffnungsvoll aus.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (19. März 2020)

Hoffnung, Hoffnung, oder nur ein Traum, doch noch nicht jetzt, Wunder warten bis zuletzt!


----------



## Mark-->HH (19. März 2020)

@carsten: du hast ja recht, und jeder soll auch nach seiner Façon glücklich werden. Zudem bin ich sicher, dass sich viele Kollegen auch vorbildlich verhalten, vielleicht sogar mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Nur finde ich gerade den Vergleich mit den "Puffanglern" schwierig. Sicherlich sind da auch viele Leute ohne Schein unterwegs und in DK ist's mit der Kontrolle auch nicht soooo weit her. Aber ich persönlich empfinde den Unterschied zu diesen Volksfesten am Hafen und einem selbst gut besuchten Angelteich frappierend. Selten habe ich es da erlebt, dass ein Fisch minutenlang auf dem Trockenen zappeln musste. Ich für meinen Teil habe die Segel für Hering gestrichen, das ist mir einfach zu viel da.


----------



## SFVNOR (19. März 2020)

Moinsens,
Ich bin nun nicht wirklich oft in Hvide Sande aber ich finde dass die Kontrollen der DK-Behörden unterliegen. Es muss für das Angeln in den Bezahlzonen bezahlen ?!
Gut, aber dann sind die Träger auch dafür verantwortlich dass die Tierschutzgesetze (töten/ hältern) eingehalten werden und permanente Kontrollen durchführen Die schwarzen Schafe kannst Du nur mit Kontrollen und Strafmandaten erreichen. Lizenz wegnehmen, Angelzeug konfeszieren. Du kannst die Blödmänner nur über das Geld sensibilisieren.
Petri,

Stefan


----------



## okram24 (19. März 2020)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich seit der Einführung des Zusatzbeitrags in HS hier einiges zum Besseren geändert hat. 
Da bleiben zum Einen die Gestalten weg, die mit dem Fisch ihre Reise finanzieren wollen und zum Anderen wird mit dem Beitrag auch eine gute Infrastruktur geschaffen. Der Putzraum mit Eisvorrat ist ja wohl Spitze - da bleibt das Ferienhaus sauber und die Fischreste liegen auch nicht im Hafen rum! 
Außerdem wird seit Einführung der Abgabe auch mehr kontrolliert! 
Ich wurde z. B. im letzten Jahr von dem Kontrolleur ermahnt das Mindestmaß für Heringe von 20cm einzuhalten und mir wurde eine Strafe angedroht, falls ich mich nicht daran halte! Das finde ich auch in Ordnung wenn es konsequent bei allen so durchgezogen wird!


----------



## anschmu (20. März 2020)

Moin ,
Leider ist das Thema Heringsangelei und Umgang mit der Kreatur immer wieder ein Thema hier und ich muss dazu sagen , jeder schaue bei sich selbst im Umgang mit Mensch und Tier . Und er wird sich schämen , was er alles falsch macht . Ändern kann man den Menschen immer nur durch Taten , da er für Belehrungen meist Taub ist .
Schlägst du den Hering ab , wirst du meist belächelt . Ich konnte aber auch schon beobachten das sich mehr und mehr Angler in Hvidesande dazu aufraffen . Und die Tonnenangler sind äh unbelehrbar , aber die werden halt durch den Bezahl und Kontrollmodus immer weniger .


----------



## eislander (21. März 2020)

Na, da freuen sich die dänischen Angler aber. Endlich haben sie die ganze Kaje für sich allein. 
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## anschmu (21. März 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Na, da freuen sich die dänischen Angler aber. Endlich haben sie die ganze Kaje für sich allein.
> Gruß   Eislander


Ich glaube eher, daß sie mit Schrecken die Touristen vermissen werden, da der Großteil in Hvide Sande vom Tourismus profitiert


----------



## wattläufer (21. März 2020)

Ich bin auch schon angemacht worden, aber weil ich die Heringe abgeschlagen habe. Den klugen Menschen habe ich dann gefragt, ob er schon mal künstlich beatmet wurde! Nee warum? Ich schon 17 wochen in meinem Leben und daher weiß ich auch, wie das Gefühl langsam zu ersticken ist. Deswegen schlage ich die Fische ab.
Dieses Jahr wird es wohl leider nichts mit Heringsangeln werden, wir haben die 2.Mai woche gebucht. Denn wird der Hering eben in der Dose mit Tomatensoße gekauft. Ist auch lecker!!!
Gruß Wattläufer
Vieleicht sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr


----------



## raxrue (22. März 2020)

Wir fahren hoch sobald es wieder offen ist.....und wenn mann sieht wie viel in den letzten Jahren besser und richtig gut geworden ist ....dann wird Hvide Sande auch weiterhin ein bis zweimal im Jahr unser Ziel sein...


----------



## Harti (23. März 2020)

Hej HS Fans,

die Pontons sind im Wasser und die Heringe sicher schon fast in Wurfweite. Leider kommen wir aktuell nicht ran und dem Bestand wird es mit Sicherheit nicht schaden.

Unser Insider und Themenstarter Otto musste Lydum leider verlassen und ist jetzt in Hagen, seiner Heimat, auf Wohnungssuche. Vielleicht kann ja ein Boardie/stiller Mitleser vor Ort bei der Suche helfen!?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## raxrue (27. März 2020)

Die ersten Angler wurden gerade auf den Schwimmpotons gesichtet


----------



## anschmu (27. März 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Die ersten Angler wurden gerade auf den Schwimmpotons gesichtet


Mist und wir sind nicht dabei


----------



## wattläufer (27. März 2020)

Es sieht alles ganz enspannt aus und bis Mai ist es noch etwas hin! Wir haben für die 2.Mai Woche gebucht und bis dahin ist noch etwas Zeit. Wenn es denn nicht klapt, dann eben im Herbst oder nächstes Jahr1

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2020)

Moin , hab gerade gelesen , das es fürs Hreingsangeln zur Zeit nur Tageskarten gibt . Da nicht vorraus zusehen ist , was noch an neuen Verboten kommt ! Auch Zutrittszahlen werden genannt , mit der entsprechenden Abstandsregelung .


----------



## Hafenkante (29. März 2020)

Moin,das macht in meinen Augen auch Sinn.Laßt uns hoffen das es nicht zu schlimm wird und das wir gesund bleiben.Wir wollen im August hoch fahren (in der Hoffnung das es bis dahin besser geworden ist).


----------



## raxrue (29. März 2020)

die Pharma wird schon dafür sorgen das die ganze Hysterie noch eine Weile anhält... mann muss ja auch noch mit den neu erfundenen Mitteln die Leute Schutz Impfen...für die Fischbestände seh ich im Moment nur Vorteile...auch wenn die paar Angler kaum zählen...mal schauen was es als nächstes für menscheitsgefährtende Pandemien giebt...die Natur wirds Danken...


----------



## jörn (30. März 2020)

*Frederiksen rechnet nicht mit monatelangem Lockdown*

Dänemarks Regierungschefin, Staatsministerin Mette Frederiksen (Soz.), rechnet nicht damit, dass Dänemark über mehrere Monate lang abgeriegelt bleiben wird. Das hat sie am Sonnabend in einem Beitrag in einem sozialen Netzwerk mitgeteilt. Bis auf Weiteres ist das Land bis zum 13. April abgeriegelt. „Ich beobachte, dass immer mehr darüber spekulieren, dass mehrere Monate vergehen, bevor wir damit beginnen können, Dänemark wieder zu öffnen. Das wird, so hoffe und glaube ich, nicht der Fall sein“, so Frederiksen. cvt


----------



## okram24 (30. März 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> *Frederiksen rechnet nicht mit monatelangem Lockdown*
> 
> Dänemarks Regierungschefin, Staatsministerin Mette Frederiksen (Soz.), rechnet nicht damit, dass Dänemark über mehrere Monate lang abgeriegelt bleiben wird. Das hat sie am Sonnabend in einem Beitrag in einem sozialen Netzwerk mitgeteilt. Bis auf Weiteres ist das Land bis zum 13. April abgeriegelt. „Ich beobachte, dass immer mehr darüber spekulieren, dass mehrere Monate vergehen, bevor wir damit beginnen können, Dänemark wieder zu öffnen. Das wird, so hoffe und glaube ich, nicht der Fall sein“, so Frederiksen. cvt


Endlich eine Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont!


----------



## okram24 (30. März 2020)

Heute war schon ganz schön Bewegung auf dem Ponton vor der Webcam! Es haben auch einige geangelt, allerdings konnte ich keine Fänge erkennen (ist auch etwas schwierig, weil die Webcam ständig flackert).


----------



## Der Deichgraf (1. April 2020)

Liebe Boardies,

habe gerade mit unserem Otto gesprochen. Soweit ist bei ihm alles ok . Aktuell hat er sich in seiner Heimatstadt ein Atelier gemietet und ist kräftig am Renovieren.

Danach kommt dann der Umzug aller Dinge...

Liebe Grüße an alle Mitglieder der Gruppe von Otto.


----------



## wattläufer (3. April 2020)

Moin, moin
Da aus unserer Angeltour in der 2. Maiwoche wohl nichts werden wird, ab wann man mit den Herbstheringen rechnen kann?
Wir würden dann unser Ferienhaus umbuchen!

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## okram24 (3. April 2020)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> Da aus unserer Angeltour in der 2. Maiwoche wohl nichts werden wird, ab wann man mit den Herbstheringen rechnen kann?
> Wir würden dann unser Ferienhaus umbuchen!
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer


Das kann man nicht so genau sagen. Ich denke der November könnte dafür ganz gut sein. In dem Zeitraum sollte es doch auch gut möglich sein kurzfristig ein Haus zu mieten, wenn die Fangmeldungen eintreffen!


----------



## okram24 (3. April 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> *Frederiksen rechnet nicht mit monatelangem Lockdown*
> 
> Dänemarks Regierungschefin, Staatsministerin Mette Frederiksen (Soz.), rechnet nicht damit, dass Dänemark über mehrere Monate lang abgeriegelt bleiben wird. Das hat sie am Sonnabend in einem Beitrag in einem sozialen Netzwerk mitgeteilt. Bis auf Weiteres ist das Land bis zum 13. April abgeriegelt. „Ich beobachte, dass immer mehr darüber spekulieren, dass mehrere Monate vergehen, bevor wir damit beginnen können, Dänemark wieder zu öffnen. Das wird, so hoffe und glaube ich, nicht der Fall sein“, so Frederiksen. cvt


Habe gestern neue Infos von der dänischen Ministerpräsidentin gelesen:








						Einschränkungen bis weit in den Sommer hinein – So kann sich Dänemark allmählich öffnen
					

Experten weisen darauf hin, dass Schulen und Kindertagesstätten zu den Dingen gehören, die zuerst geöffnet werden sollten. Die dänische Gesellschaft könnte auf eine allmähliche Öffnung zusteuern wa…



					sh-ugeavisen.dk


----------



## jörn (4. April 2020)

Ich hatte ja immernoch Hoffnung das ich es bis Mitte mai ans Wasser schaffe aber so langsam schwindet die Hoffnung.
Jetzt fährt Dänemark noch die testkapazitäten hoch heißt das es sicherlich auch nochmal mehr bestätigte Infektionen gibt.
Und die Betrachtung der globalen Situation bei der Überlegung die Grenzen zu öffnen macht nur bedingt Hoffnung.


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2020)

wenn die momentan die Grenzen öffnen und riskieren , dass ihre Krankenhausbetten, in der Anzahl für Dänen ausgelegt,von Urlauber belegt werden, wäre die...... 
ja , ich wollte Ende April auch gedüst kommmen, wird wohl nix werden


----------



## raxrue (5. April 2020)

Wowww....jetzt fischen aber gerade Viele auf Hering


----------



## Mark-->HH (7. April 2020)

Bis 10.05.20 bleibt die Grenze wohl noch zu... Pressekonferenz


----------



## okram24 (7. April 2020)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Bis 10.05.20 bleibt die Grenze wohl noch zu... Pressekonferenz


Dann fahren wir halt nur vom 10. bis 16.


----------



## jörn (7. April 2020)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Bis 10.05.20 bleibt die Grenze wohl noch zu... Pressekonferenz



woher hast du das Datum? Ich kann das nirgends lesen.




Andere Begrenzungen werden um vier Wochen verlängert. Dies gilt für das Versammlungsverbot für mehr als zehn Personen und die Grenzschließung.


----------



## okram24 (8. April 2020)

Habe gerade über 20 Angler in der Webcam gezählt!


----------



## anschmu (11. April 2020)

Moin , hab gerade den Mai Urlaub umgebucht auf September . Mal schauen , ob dann schon Heringe da sind ?
Auf der Webcam sind heute kaum Angler zu sehen -regnet . Das haben die Dänen auch noch nicht erlebt , das sie ganz entspannt zum Heringsangeln gehen können , ohne mit den Touris in Berührung kommen !


----------



## Michael_05er (11. April 2020)

Ich hoffe mal, dass man im September zumindest wieder in Dänemark Urlauben kann. Da haben wir nämlich auch gebucht. Ganz regulär und geplant. Und ich hoffe, dass es dann nicht auf einmal brechend voll ist. War bisher immer schön, morgens als einziger am Strand mit den Hunden zu gehen...


----------



## anschmu (12. April 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass man im September zumindest wieder in Dänemark Urlauben kann. Da haben wir nämlich auch gebucht. Ganz regulär und geplant. Und ich hoffe, dass es dann nicht auf einmal brechend voll ist. War bisher immer schön, morgens als einziger am Strand mit den Hunden zu gehen...


Moin . Frohe Ostern ! 
Wird schon genug Platz sein , können ja nicht alle ihren Urlaub umplanen oder umbuchen ! bei den meisten ist ja wohl auch Urlaub draufgegangen wegen Kinderbetreuung und auch Jobgebunden ! Wird ein langer Rattenschwanz werden , auch für die Vermieter.


----------



## raxrue (12. April 2020)

Haben über Pfingsten gebucht.....aber das wird wohl nichts...aber sein Geld was man gespart hat sollte mann doch irgendwie ausgeben....Die Geldentwertung wird die Nächsten Jahre weit über 30 % liegen....und da braucht man keine Kristallkugel um das zu sehen...Vielleicht in Größere Kühltruhen.....


----------



## wattläufer (12. April 2020)

Haben uns schon entschieden, da wir einen Gutschein von DanWest erhalten haben versuchen wir es wenn es geht im Oktober. Vorher werden wir nochmal versuchen,in Bensersiel mit der Möwe auf Makrele zu fahren.haben wir schon öfter gemacht und immer viel Spaß gehabt.

Viele Grüße und frohe Ostern 
Wattläufer

Und bleibt bitte alle gesund!!!!!!


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (13. April 2020)

Liebe Hvide Sande Freunde,
ein Artikel in der Westfalenpost den ich  ich auf der Suche nach meinem Freund Otto gefunden habe:









						Hohenlimburg: Schriller Künstler zieht in alte Schusterei
					

Mehrere Jahrzehnte hat Heinz-Otto Kamphues an der Ostsee gelebt und gewirkt. Nun zieht es den gebürtigen Hohenlimburger zurück in die Heimat




					www.wp.de
				




Gruss Olav


----------



## okram24 (13. April 2020)

olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Liebe Hvide Sande Freunde,
> ein Artikel in der Westfalenpost den ich  ich auf der Suche nach meinem Freund Otto gefunden habe:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Olaf, das sind ja mal richtig gute Neuigkeiten von Otto!


----------



## raxrue (13. April 2020)

Und schon wieder wohnt unser Otto direkt am Wasser...


----------



## heitzer (16. April 2020)

Stimmt, in der Lenne gibt es viel mehr Fischarten, als im Fjord und Gastkarten werden nicht ausgegeben. Aber Otto wohnt da jetzt ja.
ttps://www.monsterfisch.de/gewaesser/lenne-hagen-hohenlimburg/


----------



## okram24 (17. April 2020)

Habe Otto heute endlich mal wieder ans Rohr bekommen! Es geht ihm gut und er ist fleißig am renovieren. Einen Internetanschluss hat er noch nicht. Wird wohl noch einige Wochen dauern. Aber ich soll alle schön grüßen von ihm! 

In Hvide Sande vor der Webcam war heute wieder gut Betrieb, zeitweise waren mindestens 25 Angler zu sehen!


----------



## SFVNOR (18. April 2020)

Wow, es ist schon erstaunlich wie sich die Angler über die Vorgaben von HSSC  hinwegsetzen. Die WebCam zeigt mindestens 20 Personen obwohl nur max. 10 Personen auf dem Steg erlaubt sind. Natürlich auch ohne den empfohlenen Abstand. Ich denke dass es an den Steinschüttungen nicht anders aussieht.
So bekommen wir dieses COVID-19 bestimmt nicht in den Griff und eine Einreiselockerung wird dann wohl nicht zu realisieren sein.


----------



## raxrue (18. April 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Wow, es ist schon erstaunlich wie sich die Angler über die Vorgaben von HSSC  hinwegsetzen. Die WebCam zeigt mindestens 20 Personen obwohl nur max. 10 Personen auf dem Steg erlaubt sind. Natürlich auch ohne den empfohlenen Abstand. Ich denke dass es an den Steinschüttungen nicht anders aussieht.
> So bekommen wir dieses COVID-19 bestimmt nicht in den Griff und eine Einreiselockerung wird dann wohl nicht zu realisieren sein.




Geh doch am besten her und zeig sie alle an...und alle anderen wo idiotische Entscheidungen treffen bitte gleich mit...und pass auch weiterhin ganz arg auf was die Medien dir erzählen..dann wird alles super...


----------



## Armin0406 (18. April 2020)

Ich finde die Gesetze die nunmal erlassen wurden auch nicht so prickelnd, teilweise sogar unlogisch. Aber sie wurden nunmal erlassen und jeder sollte, muss sich daran halten. Das sollte auch für HSSV gelten. Und die Personen die sich einen Scheiß um die Regeln kümmern sollten auch empfindlich bestraft werden.Warum werden Tages Karten verkauft aber anscheinend nicht kontrolliert ob sich die Angler daran halten? Wenn geschlossen werden muss sind sie selber schuld. Im Prinzip schaden diese Leute doch uns allen. Die Kontaktverbote werden verlängert, die Grenze bleibt zu. 
Ach ich reg mich nur unnötig auf wenn ich soviel..........


----------



## SFVNOR (19. April 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Geh doch am besten her und zeig sie alle an...und alle anderen wo idiotische Entscheidungen treffen bitte gleich mit...und pass auch weiterhin ganz arg auf was die Medien dir erzählen..dann wird alles super...


Ich denke dass Du solche unqualifizierten Äusserungen lieber für Dich behalten solltest.


----------



## Armin0406 (19. April 2020)

Dito


----------



## raxrue (19. April 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Du solche unqualifizierten Äusserungen lieber für Dich behalten solltest.




das denke ich auch von mir...bei soviel qualifizierten Wissen rundherum...


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (20. April 2020)

....und trotzdem, es wird gefischt wie in alten Zeiten......http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/


----------



## anschmu (20. April 2020)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ....und trotzdem, es wird gefischt wie in alten Zeiten......http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/


Na ja! Wie in Alten Zeiten sieht aber anders aus!


----------



## raxrue (21. April 2020)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ....und trotzdem, es wird gefischt wie in alten Zeiten......http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/




Alle mit einem Abstand von 2,1581 Meter voneinander....sicher alles nur Dänen....  aber gefangen wird ganz ordendlich


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (24. April 2020)

Das Einreiseverbot nach Dänemark bleibt vorerst bis zum 10. Mai bestehen. Das hat die dänische Regierungschefin Mette Frederiksen am Montagabend angekündigt.
Was muss ich doch leiden.....


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. April 2020)

Hej,
Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir noch länger leiden müssen, glaube noch nicht daran das die Grenzen für den Tourismus Anfang Mai wieder offen sind. Schön wäre es ja, aber mal abwarten.
Hg Carsten


----------



## raxrue (24. April 2020)

mal sehen ob zu Pfingsten Einreise ist..ansonsten brauchen wir ein anderes Haus zu späteren Termin....wie immer..ohne Risiko kein Spass...


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2020)

Moin , die stehen schon wieder auf dem Ponton und ziehen Heringe !

ICH WILL AUCH !!!


----------



## zylex (25. April 2020)

Moin Männers, ich komme aus Niedersachsen und kann hier noch nicht mal an Forellenpuff fahren...nicht arbeiten nicht angeln...
Ich habe mit meinen Kumpels ein Haus ab dem 24.5 gebucht. Ich lasse die Buchung mal so stehen..meine Kumpels haben auch gesagt, laß man wird schon...es ist schon echt faszinierend wie so langsam echt die Finger jucken. Zumal ich im April schon mein Urlaub absagen musste in hvide sande. Aber Kopf hoch es wird schon..müssen wir durch...petri Männer


----------



## raxrue (3. Mai 2020)

Tjahh ..Ferien zu Pfingsten können wir wohl auch langsam abhaken....so arg wie wir vor uns selber geschützt werden...mal sehen ob das die Ferienanbieter alles so überleben..


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2020)

Moin. Hab gerade gelesen Grenzen zu Dänemark sollen ab 15. Mai schrittweise geöffnet werden!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (4. Mai 2020)

Mein Urlaub in Sondervig wurde auch schon abgesagt


----------



## rainzor (5. Mai 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin. Hab gerade gelesen Grenzen zu Dänemark sollen ab 15. Mai schrittweise geöffnet werden!



Moin,

das ist aber erst mal nur Richtung Deutschland. Daniel Günther soll ja gestern  ganz stolz verkündet haben: "Ab 15.5. können die Dänen wieder zu uns kommen."
Warten wir mal ab, ob die Dänen auch öffnen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Mai 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das ist aber erst mal nur Richtung Deutschland. Daniel Günther soll ja gestern  ganz stolz verkündet haben: "Ab 15.5. können die Dänen wieder zu uns kommen."
> Warten wir mal ab, ob die Dänen auch öffnen.
> ...



Moinsens,
Hier ein kurzer Auszug aus der Nordschleswiger Zeitung.
QUOTE 
Auf eine parlamentarische Anfrage, ob die Regierungschefin Mette Frederiksen (Sozialdemokraten) den Dialog mit Deutschland suchen werde, um sich über Möglichkeiten einer Grenzöffnung auszutauschen, antwortete diese nach einer Woche Bedenkzeit, dass sie nichts zu dem Thema sagen möchte. Stattdessen bat sie darum, die Frage an den Justizminister weiterzuleiten. 
UNQUOTE
Also mal abwarten.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht wirds ja doch was mit unserem Urlaub im September...


----------



## zylex (5. Mai 2020)

Also ich hoffe das Sie aufmachen!!! Haus habe ich noch nicht abgesagt 24.05...mal schauen. Ringköbing hat nur an Ostern ein Verlust eingefahren von 1,5 Milliarden Kronen. Also bin ganz guter Dinge das die Dänen sagen Na gut....


----------



## bic zip (5. Mai 2020)

Hab auch ab 30.05-20.06. Nähe Söndervig gebucht.
Für Reisende die wegen dänischer Grenzschliessung nicht kommen konnten, gab es Gutscheine die bis 2022 gültig sind.

Mal gespannt wie es ausssieht wenn die Dänen die Grenze öffnen aber bei Rückkehr nach Deutschland 2 Wochen Quarantäne anstehen.Das ist dann praktisch „Persönliches Problem“ und man steht dumm da.

Erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken, die Hoffnung auf einsamen Strand und Angelurlaub besteht noch.


----------



## anschmu (6. Mai 2020)

Moin , heute morgen 8,55h auf der Mole :  drei Angler auf der Mole . das sind schon historische Momente und der Hering freud sich , das er ungestört im Hafenbecken schwimmen kann .


----------



## jörn (6. Mai 2020)

*Seuchenschutzbehörde: Dänemark kann sich weiter öffnen*
Die dänische Seuchenschutzbehörde, das Staatliche Serum-Institut, SSI, schätzt, dass die Corona-Epidemie in Dänemark versandet, selbst wenn sich die Gesellschaft vorsichtig weiter öffnet. Dies geht aus einem Bericht des SSI hervor im Vorfeld  politischer Verhandlungen über die Gestaltung der Phase 2 der Öffnung, die am Mittwochabend stattfinden. Der Bericht des SSI beschreibt den derzeitigen Stand der Dinge und stellt mögliche Öffnungs-Szenarien vor. Das Institut betont aber offenbar auch, dass es sich um mathematische Modelle handelt, die nicht zutreffen müssen.


----------



## Henrik50 (6. Mai 2020)

*Update, 6. Mai, 15.24 Uhr: Dänemark dämpft Erwartungen an Grenzöffnung für deutsche Urlauber*
Urlauber aus Deutschland werden weiterhin vorerst nicht nach Dänemark einreisen können. Die in der Corona-Krise ergriffenen Maßnahmen hätten zwar schwere Folgen für den Tourismus, sagte Justizminister Nick Hækkerup am Mittwoch im Parlament in Kopenhagen auf eine Frage der Opposition, ob die Grenze für deutsche Touristen wieder geöffnet werden sollte. 
So wie die Situation derzeit aussehe, sollten Touristen seiner Ansicht nach aber nicht nach Dänemark einreisen dürfen, da sie möglicherweise eine Coronavirus-Infektion mit ins Land bringen könnten.

Quelle: www.tag24.de


----------



## jörn (6. Mai 2020)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> *Update, 6. Mai, 15.24 Uhr: Dänemark dämpft Erwartungen an Grenzöffnung für deutsche Urlauber*
> Urlauber aus Deutschland werden weiterhin vorerst nicht nach Dänemark einreisen können. Die in der Corona-Krise ergriffenen Maßnahmen hätten zwar schwere Folgen für den Tourismus, sagte Justizminister Nick Hækkerup am Mittwoch im Parlament in Kopenhagen auf eine Frage der Opposition, ob die Grenze für deutsche Touristen wieder geöffnet werden sollte.
> So wie die Situation derzeit aussehe, sollten Touristen seiner Ansicht nach aber nicht nach Dänemark einreisen dürfen, da sie möglicherweise eine Coronavirus-Infektion mit ins Land bringen könnten.
> 
> Quelle: www.tag24.de



und das wo sich Deutschland so gut geschlagen hat im europäischen Vergleich...
Ich hoffe weiterhin auf eine schrittweise Öffnung der Grenze. Bin mir aber noch unsicher wie
Solche Schritte aussehen könnten.


----------



## bic zip (8. Mai 2020)

Heute Mail der Ferienhausvermittlung bekommen, haben jetzt die Wahl und warten erstmal weiter ab 
(Anreise wäre der 30.05. gewesen aber mit 01.06. könnten wir auch gut leben)

Zitat: 

„Wir möchten Euch daher die Wahl überlassen, entweder könnt Ihr:


abwarten und bei einer früheren Öffnung der Grenze Euren Urlaub ab dem 30.05., bzw. 31.05. antreten, oder
direkt am 01.06. anreisen und Euren Urlaub dann bei uns verbringen, oder
wir stornieren Euren Mietvertrag für Euch und Ihr erhaltet einen Gutschein über den gesamten, bis jetzt eingezahlten Betrag , der bis zum 31.12.2022 gültig ist und für eine neue Buchung unserer Häuser eingesetzt werden kann. Der Gutschein kann nicht ausgezahlt werden und ist an eine Buchung bei Westerland.dk gebunden. Wir bitten Euch hierbei um ein wenig Geduld, bis der Gutschein bei Euch ankommt. Auf Grund der großen Menge an Buchungen werden wir diese Stück für Stück bearbeiten und die Gutscheine dementsprechend verschicken.

Buchungen die in den Zeitraum nach dem 01.06.2020 fallen sind von den Maßnahmen der dänischen Regierung nicht betroffen und können nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand normal durchgeführt werden.“


----------



## Naish82 (9. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Dänen zum 1.6 die Grenze für Touristen öffnen. Es wird wohl in dk spekuliert, ob man die Grenze nach den dänischen Sommerferien öffnet, um ein „durchmischen“ Der dänischen und deutschen Urlaubern weitestgehend zu vermeiden.
Naja, warten wir es ab.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Mai 2020)

Moin Männers , ja  das mit der Grenzöffnung zum 01.06. wird definitiv nichts. Es verdichten sich die "Gerüchte" von guten dänischen Freunden, auch Sommerhausvermieter in der Genner Bucht, das erst mit Beginn der Herbstferien geöffnet wird. Vorher auf keinen Fall.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Mai 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Dänen zum 1.6 die Grenze für Touristen öffnen. Es wird wohl in dk spekuliert, ob man die Grenze nach den dänischen Sommerferien öffnet, um ein „durchmischen“ Der dänischen und deutschen Urlaubern weitestgehend zu vermeiden.
> Naja, warten wir es ab.



Naja, die Dänen arbeiten ja fest daran sich untereinander weiter zu infizieren. Schaut mal auf die Webcam von Hvide Sande, den Ponton. Einfach unfassbar wieviele Menschen (Angler) sich dort versammeln.


----------



## bic zip (9. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Männers , ja  das mit der Grenzöffnung zum 01.06. wird definitiv nichts. Es verdichten sich die "Gerüchte" von guten dänischen Freunden, auch Sommerhausvermieter in der Genner Bucht, das erst mit Beginn der Herbstferien geöffnet wird. Vorher auf keinen Fall.



Das letzte Wort hat der Justizminister.
Mal schauen ob er dem Druck standhalten kann.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Mai 2020)

Kommt noch besser. Die Dänen wollen jetzt erst die Grenze nach deren Sommerferien öffnen und sogenannte "Vermischungen" zu vermeiden. Na warten wir einmal ab, ich gehe aber fest davon aus, das die Dänen das durchziehen.


----------



## Naish82 (9. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Kommt noch besser. Die Dänen wollen jetzt erst die Grenze nach deren Sommerferien öffnen und sogenannte "Vermischungen" zu vermeiden. Na warten wir einmal ab, ich gehe aber fest davon aus, das die Dänen das durchziehen.



Ja, aber auch dass sind bloß Spekulationen und Gerüchte innerhalb Dänemarks. 
Nichts konkretes. Von „die Dänen wollen jetzt...“ würde ich derzeit nicht sprechen.
Erscheint mir aber ein durchaus denkbares Szenario.

Aber besser die Dänen lassen die Grenze zu obwohl deutschland sie öffnen würde als umgekehrt.
Sonst würde man nämlich nichts erstattet/Gutscheine bekommen.
Mein Juni Urlaub hab ich abgeschrieben, aber meine Sept/okt und dez Buchung halte ich für realistisch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Mai 2020)

@ Naish 82 das sehe ich genauso, September geht wieder ins Lieblingsland.  Ich habe auch für Oktober gebucht, die Genner Bucht wartet au


----------



## wattläufer (10. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend nicht einer auf dem Ponton oder oben an der Schleuse!
Was soll diese ganze Spinnerei. Ich wäre heute auch mit meinen Kumpels dort, aber soll ich mich jetzt aufregen?
Wenn möglich fahren wir dieses Jahr noch nach Dänemark und sonst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## anschmu (11. Mai 2020)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Heute Abend nicht einer auf dem Ponton oder oben an der Schleuse!
> Was soll diese ganze Spinnerei. Ich wäre heute auch mit meinen Kumpels dort, aber soll ich mich jetzt aufregen?
> Wenn möglich fahren wir dieses Jahr noch nach Dänemark und sonst nächstes Jahr.


Na waren aber nicht so viele wie in den Vorcoronazeiten . Und man muss sich mal Bilder von deutschen Hotspots in Fußgängerzonen und Ikea oder Baumärkten ansehen, um zu begreifen , wie der Verstand der Bevölkerung ausgesetzt hat , wenn sie nicht unnützes Zeug schoppen können .
Ich für meinen Teil habe das Einkaufen für das tägliche Leben zu 90 % an meine Frau abgetreten , da sie in der Lebensmittelbranche tätig ist und alles in ihrem Geschäft kaufen kann , was wir benötigen . Rset wird online bestellt .
Mit einer Grenzöffnung rechne ich nicht vor dem 1.7 . , wahrscheinlich noch später . Hoffe aber meinen Urlaub im September antreten zu können .


----------



## okram24 (11. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wären wir jetzt im Mekka der Heringsangler - Wehmut macht sich breit!
Da müssen wir wohl unser traditionelles Hvide-Sande-Treffen dieses Jahr online starten? Gibt es hier im AB eigentlich so etwas wie eine Video-Konferenz-Funktion?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Bilder aus besseren Zeiten!


----------



## wattläufer (11. Mai 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Na waren aber nicht so viele wie in den Vorcoronazeiten . Und man muss sich mal Bilder von deutschen Hotspots in Fußgängerzonen und Ikea oder Baumärkten ansehen, um zu begreifen , wie der Verstand der Bevölkerung ausgesetzt hat , wenn sie nicht unnützes Zeug schoppen können .
> Ich für meinen Teil habe das Einkaufen für das tägliche Leben zu 90 % an meine Frau abgetreten , da sie in der Lebensmittelbranche tätig ist und alles in ihrem Geschäft kaufen kann , was wir benötigen . Rset wird online bestellt .
> Mit einer Grenzöffnung rechne ich nicht vor dem 1.7 . , wahrscheinlich noch später . Hoffe aber meinen Urlaub im September antreten zu können .


Ich kann dir nur recht geben, und da ich schon 2.mal das Vergnügen über insgesamt 15 Wochen künstlich beatmet zu werden schicke ich auch meine Frau oder Tochter zum Einkaufen.
Ansonsten ist Geduld gefragt und vieleicht sieht man sich im September!


----------



## anschmu (12. Mai 2020)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur recht geben, und da ich schon 2.mal das Vergnügen über insgesamt 15 Wochen künstlich beatmet zu werden schicke ich auch meine Frau oder Tochter zum Einkaufen.
> Ansonsten ist Geduld gefragt und vieleicht sieht man sich im September!
> 
> Ich hoffe doch ,das sich alles langsam normalisieren wird . Und wir ab 1.7 bzw. 1.8 wieder nach Dänemark reisen können .
> ...


----------



## Mark-->HH (16. Mai 2020)

Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an...
Klick mich


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ja wollen wir mal hoffen dass das was wird, hab ab dem 12.06. ein womo gemietet und wollte eigentlich hochfahren. Letzten Dienstag haben wir aber zumindest mal einen Blick rübergeworfen von der deutschen Seite der Flensburger Förde. Besser als nix


----------



## Naish82 (17. Mai 2020)

Es wird ja langsam spannend...
Nach der letzten TV Debatte von Mette kam gestern der newsletter von Fejo.dk
Der Geht stark davon aus, dass die Grenze Anfang Juni Bzw Mitte Juni zumindest für Touristen mit Mietvertrag wieder geöffnet werden könnte...


----------



## Naish82 (17. Mai 2020)

Hier der Original Text:

*Schlagbaum in Kürze auf?*


Liebe Dänemark-Freunde,
um die Frage direkt zu beantworten: Ja, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.
Vorgestern gab es eine große Runde im dänischen Fernsehen mit allen Parteivorsitzenden und sogar einer fejo-Kundin. Was Mette, unsere Staatsministerin, da sagte erfährt ihr in dem kleinen Video unten. Anscheinend hat sie meine Bitte im letzten Newsletter gehört.
Weiter unten habe ich ein paar wichtigen Fragen an euch.





​Mette ist bereit die Grenze zu öffnen - das Highlight der Runde - mit deutschen Untertiteln.



*Die aktuelle Lage in Dänemark*
Wie ihr wisst, gab es seitens der dänischen Regierung keine Aussagen dazu, wann die Grenze öffnen. Es hieß immer: Steht aktuell nicht auf der Agenda.
In der großen Runde Donnerstag Abend mit den Vorsitzenden aller Parteien, hieß es dann von der Regierungschefin: Reden wir von einer kontrollierten (sprich stufenweise) und gesundheitlich vertretbare Öffnung, dann bin ich dabei. Ob das nun an meinem Newsletter lag oder vielleicht eher der Tatsache, dass eine Mehrheit im Parlament dafür ist, die Grenze bald zu öffnen ist egal, hauptsache Mette hat sich in der Frage bewegt. Schaut euch bitte das Video an.
*Was machen wir mit den Schweden?*
Mette hat aber ein Dilemma: Deutschland will die Grenze zu Dänemark erst öffnen, wenn Deutsche auch weiter reisen können, also nach Schweden und Norwegen. Nur Schweden ist in der Corona-Krise einen ganz anderen Weg gegangen, als Dänemark, Norwegen und Deutschland. Bei uns geht es darum die Seuche einzudämmen und das klappt. Gestern hatten wir zum ersten mal seit Anfang der Krise keine Todesfälle. In Schweden starben gestern 137 am Virus, denn hier geht es eher um die sogenannte Herdenimmunität, wo mehr Leute erkranken und sterben, dafür die wirtschaftlichen Schäden geringer sind.
Die Schweden sind wütend, dass wir überhaupt daran denken, erst die Grenze nach Deutschland zu öffnen. Wenn also Deutschland darauf besteht, Dänemark als Transitland nutzen zu dürfen, dann bleibt der Schlagbaum wohl unten. Politisch gesehen ist das in Dänemark kein Problem, Schweden erst nach den Deutschen reinzulassen und ich denke Deutschland wird sich in den Verhandlungen mit Dänemark besinnen.
*Wann öffnet denn die Grenze?*
Meine starke Vermutung ist deshalb, dass unsere Regierung spätestens am Mittwoch bekannt gibt, dass die Grenze zu Deutschland Anfang oder Mitte Juni geöffnet wird, erstmal für Urlauber mit einem Mietvertrag für ein Ferienhaus in Dänemark. Ich halte es für völlig ausgeschlossen, dass Urlauber erst (viel) später rein dürfen, zumal die deutsche Grenze nach Österreich am 15. Juni wieder vollständig geöffnet werden soll.
15.6. wäre übrigens ein besonderes Datum, denn es ist der 801. Geburtstag der dänischen Nationalflagge, Dannebrog. Wer an dem Tag einreist wird sich also besonders begrüßt fühlen 
Ich melde mich hoffentlich bald wieder mit dem konkreten Datum...


----------



## bic zip (18. Mai 2020)

Der Druck auf Dänemark wird zu groß, Grenzen werden spätestens zum 01.06. wieder geöffnet. 

Wette einen Kasten Touborg drauf


----------



## Toto2304 (18. Mai 2020)

Ich denke der Druck von außen wird die dänischen Politiker eher komplett kalt lassen.
Der innere Druck aus Politik und Wirtschaft dann vielleicht aber ich denke nicht zum 01.Juni.
Kenne einige die zum 27.06. nach Dänemark wollten und wir selber zum 04.07. für eine Woche mehr gibt der Arbeitgeber und Geldbeutel dieses Jahr nicht her im Sommer.

Um meinen Oktober Urlaub mache ich mir mal gar keine Sorgen.


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Druck von außen wird die dänischen Politiker eher komplett kalt lassen.
> Der innere Druck aus Politik und Wirtschaft dann vielleicht aber ich denke nicht zum 01.Juni.
> Kenne einige die zum 27.06. nach Dänemark wollten und wir selber zum 04.07. für eine Woche mehr gibt der Arbeitgeber und Geldbeutel dieses Jahr nicht her im Sommer.
> 
> Um meinen Oktober Urlaub mache ich mir mal gar keine Sorgen.


Ich denke , das die dänische Politik sich nicht von außen drängen wird und erst zum 1.7 . frühestens aufmacht , neige eher dazu , das für deutsche Touristen erst nach den dänischen Sommerferien zum 10.8. aufgemacht wird . Alles andere macht für mich keinen Sinn .


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Mai 2020)

Das sehe ich genauso, vor dem 10.08. wird in Sachen Dänemark nichts laufen, ist zur Schade aber ..................... Naja wenigstens man kann im Herbst noch die Meefosasion mitnehmen


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Mai 2020)

Schauen wir mal. Ich bleibe aber vorsichtig optimistisch, Anfang September fahren zu können. Ich will ja nur ein wenig angeln und mit den Hunden am Strand meine Ruhe haben. Von mir aus halte ich 300m Abstand zu allen anderen Menschen mit Ausnahme meiner Frau...


----------



## Toto2304 (18. Mai 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Ich denke , das die dänische Politik sich nicht von außen drängen wird und erst zum 1.7 . frühestens aufmacht , neige eher dazu , das für deutsche Touristen erst nach den dänischen Sommerferien zum 10.8. aufgemacht wird . Alles andere macht für mich keinen Sinn .


Mein Post war auf den über meinem bezogen wegen dem Druck auf die Politik.

Alle Daten die hier Geistern sind doch alles Glaskugel Seherei und Hoffen und Bangen. Solange keiner offiziell was verkündet kann man noch hoffen.

Und ich schließe mich Michael_05 an. Mit Hunden und Frau angeln und Strand abseits von vielen Menschen.


----------



## bic zip (19. Mai 2020)

Wir alle kennen Konrad Adenauers Spruch über Politikergeschwätz und wissen was es Wert ist.
Da gibt es plötzlich Kehrtwenden wie beim Riesenslalom, solange es der Partei oder persönlich von Nutzen ist.

Druck von der Bevölkerung, Nachbarstaaten, Opposition,Touristikbranche lässt keinen kalt. 
Sie wollen es vielleicht so aussehen lassen, das es sie kalt lässt und überlegen jetzt wie sie das tiefe Gewässer vom politischen Selbstmord noch umfahren können.

Sonst würden sie jetzt nicht schon in Aussicht stellen/ darüber beraten das Urlauber, die einen Mietvertag vorzeigen können, ins Land gelassen werden.

Aus Nächstenliebe oder weil die Feriengebiete dicke Verluste einfahren und jede Menge Jobs auf dem Spiel stehen?Wer will die ganzen Arbeitslosen (Wähler) dann durchfüttern?

Auf der Seite des dänischen Außenministeriums steht das *bis zum* 01.06. Stellungsnahme zu den Einreisebeschränkungen genommen wird.

Und die Beschränkung wird dann langsam aufgehoben, vielleicht wie angedacht erst für Leute die schon gebucht haben und dem Grenzer mit einem Mietvertag zuwinken können, vielleicht auch ganz.

Aber das komplette Sommergeschäft, mit Grenzöffnungen erst zum Herbst, lassen sie sich nicht entgehen.

In ein paar Tagen, spätestens am 01.06. Wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Naish82 (19. Mai 2020)

Da ehe ich auch von aus... warten wir‘s ab. Ein kleiner Funken Hoffnung auf unseren ersten von 3 dk Urlauben dieses Jahr ab 19.6 ist jedenfalls entfacht.
Meine dänische Tante ist der selben Meinung. In DK ist die Grenzöffnung Thema nummer 1 in den Medien


----------



## jörn (19. Mai 2020)

Ein Teil von mir ist ja schon in Dänemark...Meine Kohle!


----------



## danalf (19. Mai 2020)

Moin an alle die warten.Es wird wohl so sein das ab 1.6. die Einreise, für für diejenigen die einen gültigen Mietvertrag haben,genehmigt wird.Es kommt alle Stunde im Radio und im Fernsehen.Ich bin da guten Mutes.
Mal zum derzeitigen Fischen.Ich Fische in der Ostsee und es werden sehr viele und schöne Mehrforellen gefangen.Letzte Woche konnte ich viele und schöne Seelachse im Aabenraafjord fangen.Der Dorsch kommt langsam.
Viele Grüße aus Dänemark und alles ein gutes Angeljahr.L.G.Lutz


----------



## jörn (19. Mai 2020)

Leck mich am Barsch!

Wie und wo hast hast du die Köhler gefangen?
Möchtest du das verraten?
vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Mai 2020)

Apenrader Fjord hat er doch geschrieben und die Hot Spots für Meerforellen sind bekannt. Kraftwerk, Skaerev, Varnes Hoved. Seelachse nur mit Boot ;-)))


----------



## jörn (19. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Apenrader Fjord hat er doch geschrieben und die Hot Spots für Meerforellen sind bekannt. Kraftwerk, Skaerev, Varnes Hoved. Seelachse nur mit Boot ;-)))


 
Hab wenig Erfahrung sry. Alles unbekannt. 
War auch tatsächlich noch nie mit Boot draußen in Dänemark.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Mai 2020)

Alles gut, wenn Du Fragen hast, frag einfach


----------



## danalf (20. Mai 2020)

Im aabeNess fjord angle ich mit belly boot


----------



## danalf (20. Mai 2020)

Soll Aabenraa fjord heisen


----------



## jörn (20. Mai 2020)

Wie cool mit belly! Die Struktur sieht mir eher nach Plattfisch aus überall Sand und Muscheln. Und alles so nah bei einander.
Und Unterwasser Berge Hügel gibts auch... toll
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so ganz klassisch gerade weil sich alles mit Hering vollstopft. Schwarm finden und dort sind die Räuber. Wie weit fährst du denn raus mit dem belly?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Mai 2020)

Jo schöne Dorsche, ja ich kenne mich auch bestens aus im Apenra Fjord aus. Habe dort meine ganze Jugend verbracht und kenne mich dort aller bestens aus. Aber leider kommt ja nicht über die Grenze, aber im Herbst geht es wieder los ;-)))


----------



## jörn (20. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Jo schöne Dorsche, ja ich kenne mich auch bestens aus im Apenra Fjord aus. Habe dort meine ganze Jugend verbracht und kenne mich dort aller bestens aus. Aber leider kommt ja nicht über die Grenze, aber im Herbst geht es wieder los ;-)))



Wie ist denn das angeln im Sommer dort? Also wenn es richtig warm ist. Ist an den tieferen stellen Fisch? Schon oder...
Bin total angefixt von dem Gebiet. Schöne stellen die du genannt hast, von DE schnell zu erreichen und der Fjord sieht auf der Seekarte auch interessant aus. Muss mir das Gebiet unbedingt merken.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Mai 2020)

Ja wenn es im Sommer warm ist, dann sind die tieferen Stellen die uneingeschränkt die Besseren. Platte kannst Du aber auch von Land aus fangen und Varness Hoved ist ein Spitzenplatz, da geht auch immer mal ein Aal, links davon in der Bucht. Meerforelle geht auch, aber erst in der Dämmerung. Ein Erfolgsgarant ist immer einer Pose mit Watwurm oder Seeringler auszulegen. Na ja und die Würmer hole ich mir immer bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg Weiche


----------



## jörn (22. Mai 2020)

Sagt mal ihr kennt nicht zufällig einen Bootsverleih in Apenrade?
Tue mich etwas schwer mit der Suche und habe leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Mai 2020)

Es gibt in Apenrade eine sehr große Marina direkt am Hafen, aber so wie wir es kennen in Sachenangelboot gibt es da leider nichts in der Art. Habe mich auch schon einmal intensiv mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt, aber leider erfolglos. Kann natürlich sein, das da ein Verleiher ist aber ich habe keinen gefunden,leider.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Mai 2020)

Einen Tipp habe ich aber noch. Geh einmal auf die Seite von WRS Charterboot , die befinden sich in Fynshaf. Das liegt 50km hinter der Dänischen Grenze. Super Boote zu guten Bedingungen. Tolles Angelrevier, vielleicht ist das was für Dich.


----------



## bic zip (22. Mai 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Auf der Seite des dänischen Außenministeriums steht das *bis zum* 01.06. Stellungsnahme zu den Einreisebeschränkungen genommen wird.



Jetzt heißt es schon „voraussichtlich *spätestens am 29.05.*“


----------



## raxrue (24. Mai 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Der Druck auf Dänemark wird zu groß, Grenzen werden spätestens zum 01.06. wieder geöffnet.
> 
> Wette einen Kasten Touborg drauf


Touborg......Ihhhh......können wir nicht einen Tannenzäpfle oder Augustiner Hell draus machen....


----------



## raxrue (24. Mai 2020)

danalf schrieb:


> Moin an alle die warten.Es wird wohl so sein das ab 1.6. die Einreise, für für diejenigen die einen gültigen Mietvertrag haben,genehmigt wird.Es kommt alle Stunde im Radio und im Fernsehen.Ich bin da guten Mutes.
> Mal zum derzeitigen Fischen.Ich Fische in der Ostsee und es werden sehr viele und schöne Mehrforellen gefangen.Letzte Woche konnte ich viele und schöne Seelachse im Aabenraafjord fangen.Der Dorsch kommt langsam.
> Viele Grüße aus Dänemark und alles ein gutes Angeljahr.L.G.Lutz
> 
> ...


----------



## raxrue (24. Mai 2020)

Endlich mal wieder schöne Aufnahmen...da macht es richtig Spass reinzuschauen..


----------



## prinz1980 (24. Mai 2020)

Moin Leute, 
nun hab auch ich mein Haus umgebucht auf Mitte September, geht da noch irgendwas zu der Zeit an der Schleuse oder ist das eher ein schlechter Zeitpunkt für die Schleuse, war zu dieser Zeit noch nicht in HS. Ansonsten gibt es ja genug andere Möglichkeiten, aber wie gesagt, an der Schleuse hab ich keine Erfahrung zu der Zeit.


----------



## eislander (24. Mai 2020)

Mitte September ist eine gute Zeit um beim Blaabjerk Pilze zu suchen. Bei Ostwind und mit etwas Glück fängst du dann auch noch Makrelen.  Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Mai 2020)

Hat eigentlich jemand was von der Lachs Saison an der skjern gehört? Boardie @MeFo-Schreck hat ja sonst immer so schön berichtet. Vielleicht sollte ich im Herbst, wenn ich denn einreisen darf, endlich mal wieder einen Tag dort fischen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Mai 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand was von der Lachs Saison an der skjern gehört? Boardie @MeFo-Schreck hat ja sonst immer so schön berichtet. Vielleicht sollte ich im Herbst, wenn ich denn einreisen darf, endlich mal wieder einen Tag dort fischen.


Sorry, habe den Bericht von der Skjern Au diese Jahr *hier* "verpennt", da ich im Norwegenforum einen Thread über *alle* dänischen Lachs-Auen eröffnet und weitergeführt habe. 
Aber jetzt hier mal selektiv über die Skjern Au:
Am 16.April eröffnete wie an den anderen dänischen, nach Westen mündenden Lachs-Auen die Saison.
Zu den erlaubten Entnhamquoten:An der Skjern Au sind dieses Jahr insgesamt  465 Lachse zur Entnahme frei gegeben, davon 265 "Kleine" bis 75 cm und 200 "Grosse" über 75 cm.
De Start in den ersten Tagen war nicht schlecht wenn auch nicht überragend, was wohl auch daran lag, dass die Wasserführung nicht allzu hoch war.
Am ersten Tag wurden in der Skjern Au 46 Lachse gefangen zwischen 74 und 111 cm, das Gros der Fische war um die 90 cm lang.
In der Zwischenzeit hat sich insgesamt eine recht stabile Fangsituation eingespielt, wobei ein echter "Kracher" mit Ü115 cm noch nicht dabei war.
Bis heute (25.05.2020) stehen in der Statistik ( https://skjernaasam.dk/catch-statistics/?species=salmon) *282 Lachse mit einer beeindruckenden Durchschnittslänge von  92,21 cm (!!) und einem Durchschnittsgewicht von über 7,7 Kilo (!!)
Für die großen Lachse* gilt auf den meisten Strecken des Skjern-Au-Systems  inzwischen erst einmal ein Entnahmestopp (nur noch C&R), man hat wie letztes Jahr die "Grosse Quote" geteilt in einen Zeitraum vor dem 15.06. und nach dem 15.06.
Für Leute mit "Absicht" auf eine Entnahme aus der "kleinen Quote" (<75 cm) stellt sich bisher das zentrale Problem dar, dass *kaum Lachse unter 75 cm* gefangen werden!
*Nur 5* (fünf) der bisher gemeldeten 282 Lachse waren 75 cm oder kleiner...das ist ein echtes "Luxusproblem" ...wobei ab Juli/August mit der "Hauptmasse" der  aufsteigenden Lachse meist auch die Durchschnittsgröße noch sinken wird.
Ich kann also nur jeden ermutigen, auch mal die Skjern Au auszuprobieren, speziell wenn der Spätsommer/Frühherbst vielleicht mal nicht so trocken werden sollte wie die letzten Jahre, dann könnte man dort sein "silbernes Wunder" erleben!


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Bericht! Wenn es im September mit dem Urlaub  klappt und wir Regen haben werde ich das vielleicht mal wieder versuchen. Ich gebe zu, für einen halbtagestrip schrecken mich die Kosten (Karte plus Lachskontingent) ein wenig ab, auch wenn das im Verhältnis zu anderen Lachsflüssen vielleicht nicht teuer ist.


----------



## okram24 (26. Mai 2020)

War nicht immer am 15.09. Schluss? Wie lange soll die Saison in diesem Jahr eigentlich gehen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. Mai 2020)

Saisonschluß an der Skjern Au ist wie immer der 15.10. und nicht der 15.09.
An den sonstigen Auen ist der Saisonschluß der 31.10.


----------



## Toto2304 (26. Mai 2020)

Hmm weiß noch nicht ob wir im Herbst wirklich in die Ecke fahren aber wir fahren wenn erst ab dem 17.10. so ein Mist aber auch.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. Mai 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Hmm weiß noch nicht ob wir im Herbst wirklich in die Ecke fahren aber wir fahren wenn erst ab dem 17.10. so ein Mist aber auch.


Naja, die Sjern Au ist dann zwar schon geschlossen aber nicht weit südlich liegen die Varde Au als auch Sneum Au und die Konge Au, die sind noch bis 31.10. offen.


----------



## anschmu (28. Mai 2020)

MOIN : Weiß jemand , was it der Kamera am Hafen los ist ? Habe zur Zeit keinen Empfang .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## okram24 (28. Mai 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> MOIN : Weiß jemand , was it der Kamera am Hafen los ist ? Habe zur Zeit keinen Empfang .
> Gruß Andreas


Ja, ging mir gestern auch schon so!


----------



## okram24 (29. Mai 2020)

Es gibt aber noch eine andere Webcam, die schwenkt manchmal auch zur Schleuse:





						Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West - Waves4You
					

Live Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West



					www.waves4you.com


----------



## okram24 (29. Mai 2020)

Dänemark öffnet Grenzen für deutsche Touristen









						Corona: Schwedischer Vordenker nennt Todeszahl „im Vergleich ziemlich klein“ - WELT
					

In Schweden stecken sich zuletzt nur noch wenige Menschen mit Corona an. Staatsepidemiologe Tegnell spricht sich dafür aus, die Pandemie nicht zu überschätzen. Es gebe noch andere Probleme und Gesundheitskrisen. Alle Entwicklungen im Ticker.




					www.welt.de
				





--
Empfohlen von WELT News für Android








						WELT News – Nachrichten live - Apps on Google Play
					

Latest online news and headlines. Mobile newspaper for breaking news




					play.google.com


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Mai 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Dänemark öffnet Grenzen für deutsche Touristen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Orkram24
Blödsinn, die Nachricht sagt überhaupt nichts aus was die Situation von den Mietern die ein Haus/ Boot gemietet haben, bzw. betrifft. 
Wie schon einmal gesagt wird die DK-Regierung am 01/02Jun2020 beraten und beschließen wann die Grenze wieder geöffnet wird und welche Regelungen dann greifen.
Bis dahin sollte man abwarten und nicht etwas aus den Medien entnehmen und posten.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2020)

Grenze ist für Urlauber ab 15.6 auf!









						Coronavirus in SH: Videos, Infos, Hintergründe
					

Hier finden Sie Videos, Informationen und Hintergründe zum Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 in Schleswig-Holstein.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Orkram24
> Blödsinn, die Nachricht sagt überhaupt nichts aus was die Situation von den Mietern die ein Haus/ Boot gemietet haben, bzw. betrifft.
> Wie schon einmal gesagt wird die DK-Regierung am 01/02Jun2020 beraten und beschließen wann die Grenze wieder geöffnet wird und welche Regelungen dann greifen.
> Bis dahin sollte man abwarten und nicht etwas aus den Medien entnehmen und posten.



Sorry, aber blödsinn. Die Konferenz war heute und die Aussage kommt vonMette Frederiksen.
Und die Nachricht sagt genau das aus, und zwar dass Urlauber die für mindestens sechs Nächte in Dänemark bleiben ins Land dürfen.
Wurde mir von meinen dänischen Verwandten auch ebenfalls bestätigt.


----------



## bic zip (29. Mai 2020)

Ja, ab 15.06., hatte mit frühere Öffnung erhofft.

 (gerade deshalb weil sie den Termin der Entscheidung vom Ursprünglich 01.06. auf den 29.05. vorverlegt haben. Das die Grenze jetzt trotzdem noch 2 Wochen dicht bleibt, verstehe wer will.Das hätten sie auch am 01.06. verkünden können).

Trotzdem schön, für diejenigen, die ab dem 15.06. gebucht haben.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2020)

Naja, man wird sich sicherlich auf politischer Ebene hinter vorgehaltener Hand abgesprochen haben. Österreich öffnet zum 15.6, weltweite reisewarnung wird aufgehoben usw.
Mir auch Latte, DK, wir kommen... =)


----------



## Toto2304 (29. Mai 2020)

Kaum war die Nachricht heute raus haben wir zusammen mit meiner Schwester ein großes Haus für ne Woche ab dem 03.07 in Lodbjerg Hede gebucht.
Wie letztes nur 5 Minuten zu Fuß von dem Put and Take da obwohl es mich mehr nach Hvide Sande an die Mole und das Meer zieht dieses Jahr.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Juni 2020)

Moin, die haben anscheinend eine neue Kamera verbaut.


			Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center |
		

Wenns gut läuft sind wir nächste Woche auch auf dem Weg nach Dk und mit Sicherheit auch ein, zwei Tage in Hs.
Hg Carsten


----------



## jürgeng. (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
eben habe ich festgestellt, dass die Webcam wieder aufgerufen werden kann, allerdings nur mit Anmeldung in Dänisch. 
Es klappt aber auch, wenn man erst in der Reiterkarte für die Webcam auf die dänische Flagge klickt und somit die Sprache ändert.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## jürgeng. (6. Juni 2020)

uups, Carsten,
deinen Eintrag hatte ich bisher nicht gesehen, war länger untätig angemeldet und den Bildschirm nicht aktualisiert.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Juni 2020)

Hej Jürgen,
lieber 2x als gar nicht
Hg Carsten


----------



## raxrue (7. Juni 2020)

Schlage am 18.Juni oben auf...ein Kumpel und ich haben einfach zu Großen Heringsentzug....also langes Wochenende


----------



## Naish82 (7. Juni 2020)

@raxrue: geht mich zwar nichts an, aber für‘n langes Wochenende darfst du theoretisch doch garnicht einreisen. Angeblich muss man an der grenze seine mindestdauer von 6 Nächten per Mietvertrag belegen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juni 2020)

@raxue , das wird wohl nichts dem langen Wochenende, auch wenn ich es Euch gönne, aber mind 6 Nächte und Mietvertrag, sonst kommst Du nur bis zur Grenze


----------



## Inni (7. Juni 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Infos.
> Die Seite vom Kanuverleih habe ich gefunden. Danke (https://www.westcoast-sportfishing.dk/de/home/)
> Die Seite von der Lachsfischerei in der Skjern habe ich auch gefunden. Ein Traum. Das gehen wir auf alle Fälle an. (https://www.riverfisher.dk/de/skjern-au/)
> Von Costas habe ich auch etwas gefunden, den werde ich kontaktieren (http://www.angeln-in-daenemark.de/west/guide_costas.html)
> ...




Hi.
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst von Seite 2. 

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...d-damit-du-fische-faengst.348263/post-5007087 
(Bild der Karte wird im Link, aber nicht im Zitat angezeigt)

Grenzen sind ja nun offen und wir können nach DK in den Sommerurlaub. Meine Fragen zum Frjord sind aber noch offen. Vielleicht kennt sich jemand da aus?
Noch eine Frage die dazu kommt: Vielleicht nehm ich mein Boot auf Trailer mit hoch. Kann man mit Auto & Trailer das Boot bei "Nymindegab havn" ins Wasser bekommen?


----------



## raxrue (8. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @raxue , das wird wohl nichts dem langen Wochenende, auch wenn ich es Euch gönne, aber mind 6 Nächte und Mietvertrag, sonst kommst Du nur bis zur Grenze




Upps...wir wollten mit dem Wohnmobil durchstarten...


----------



## raxrue (9. Juni 2020)

Okay...Lösung vorhanden...kommen doch...


----------



## Henrik50 (9. Juni 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin, die haben anscheinend eine neue Kamera verbaut.
> 
> 
> Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center |
> ...


Kleine Spielerei... Über *diesen Link *erreicht ihr die Webcam direkt. Und im Gegensatz zur Webseite lässt die Cam sich hier auf Vollbild stellen


----------



## Harti (9. Juni 2020)

Moin Henrik, top Tip! Da sitzt man ja förmlich in der ersten Reihe. 

Rüdiger, wir haben nach der Stornierung unseres gebuchten Pfingsturlaubs gleich wieder neu gebucht und Last Minute das gleiche Haus ab dem 20.06. bekommen. Sind also ab übernächsten Samstag vor Ort. Ich denke man sieht sich!

VG
Torsten


----------



## Michinew (9. Juni 2020)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Kleine Spielerei... Über *diesen Link *erreicht ihr die Webcam direkt. Und im Gegensatz zur Webseite lässt die Cam sich hier auf Vollbild stellen



Was mache ich falsch, auf meinem IPhone geht da nichts, kein Bild. Was muss ich ändern?

Gruß aus HB

Micha


----------



## raxrue (10. Juni 2020)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Kleine Spielerei... Über *diesen Link *erreicht ihr die Webcam direkt. Und im Gegensatz zur Webseite lässt die Cam sich hier auf Vollbild stellen




 Fuchs muss man halt sein...nicht nur einen langen Schw...haben...


----------



## raxrue (10. Juni 2020)

Harti schrieb:


> Moin Henrik, top Tip! Da sitzt man ja förmlich in der ersten Reihe.
> 
> Rüdiger, wir haben nach der Stornierung unseres gebuchten Pfingsturlaubs gleich wieder neu gebucht und Last Minute das gleiche Haus ab dem 20.06. bekommen. Sind also ab übernächsten Samstag vor Ort. Ich denke man sieht sich!
> 
> ...



So wird es passieren...


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (10. Juni 2020)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Kleine Spielerei... Über *diesen Link *erreicht ihr die Webcam direkt. Und im Gegensatz zur Webseite lässt die Cam sich hier auf Vollbild stellen




Hallo Henrik50
Wunderbar... ich freu mich auch, dass es wieder eine Webcam gibt! In großer Auflösung und ein größerer Betrachtungswinkel.


----------



## raxrue (10. Juni 2020)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Hallo Henrik50
> Wunderbar... ich freu mich auch, dass es wieder eine Webcam gibt! In großer Auflösung und ein größerer Betrachtungswinkel.




Habe jetzt mal eine weile zugeschaut....kaum Strömmung..keine Seehunde und das jemand was gelandet hat war auch nicht zu sehen....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Juni 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal eine weile zugeschaut....kaum Strömmung..keine Seehunde und das jemand was gelandet hat war auch nicht zu sehen....


Gestern spät Abend (fast dunkel) dagegen war die Schleuse auf und enormer "Zug" auf der Stömung nach dem Bild, das die Oberfläche bot. Ich weiß, das hilft den Heringsanglern jetzt nur wenig...aber die Lachsangler an der Skjern Au wird's freuen wenn die Schleuse auf war...denn durch "diese hohle Gasse müssen sie kommen" , die aufsteigenden Lachse.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Juni 2020)

Hej,
ab Montag dürfen alle Schleswig-Holsteiner nach Dänemark einreisen. Geht doch
Viele Grüße aus SH


----------



## fischflotz (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr keinen Angelurlaub machen. Geplant war eine Reise mit mein Schiff. Aus bekannten Gründen ging das nicht. Da haben wir erstmal vorsichtig Fehmarn für Juli gebucht. 
Nun die Nachricht das Dänemark die Grenzen öffnet. Da haben wir natürlich gleich an HS gedacht und für September gebucht. Das wird ne lange Vorfreude auf Bjerregard. Mal sehen was im September noch so geht.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2020)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr keinen Angelurlaub machen. Geplant war eine Reise mit mein Schiff. Aus bekannten Gründen ging das nicht. Da haben wir erstmal vorsichtig Fehmarn für Juli gebucht.
> Nun die Nachricht das Dänemark die Grenzen öffnet. Da haben wir natürlich gleich an HS gedacht und für September gebucht. Das wird ne lange Vorfreude auf Bjerregard. Mal sehen was im September noch so geht.


Ich hoffe, im September geht noch einiges, wir sind dann auch oben. Müssen nur noch klären, ob wir einen weiteren Hund mitbringen dürfen...


----------



## raxrue (11. Juni 2020)

Bin wieder beruhigt...Robben sind da und gefangen wird auch ganz gut..


----------



## Naish82 (11. Juni 2020)

@Carsten Heidorn Aber nur unter gewissen Auflagen... (mindestmietdauer usw)

Edit: ach krass, für s.-h.ler gilt die mindestdauer gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Naish82,

ich habe gerade in deinem Beitrag gelesen, das es keine Mindestdauer mehr für Schleswig Holsteiner gibt, das ist mir neu. Kannst Du mir / uns Bitte einmal den Bezug zu deiner Aussage geben, für deine Bemühung auf diesem Weg vielen Dank


----------



## Mark-->HH (11. Juni 2020)

... zum Beispiel hier..

.S.-H.ler dürfen alles... ;P


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. Juni 2020)

Oder hier 










						Schleswig-Holsteiner erhalten freie Fahrt nach Dänemark
					

Ab Montag können Bewohner aus Schleswig-Holstein ohne Einschränkung nach Dänemark einreisen. Deutschland öffnet seine Grenze hingegen faktisch erst ab Dienstag für die Dänen.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Juni 2020)

Auf diesem Weg vielen Dank für die Info, dann kann es ja los gehen zum Tagestrip in Sachen Angeln ins Öksenland


----------



## fischflotz (12. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info. Ich wohne auch in Schlewig-Holstein. Mal sehen vielleicht geht da noch was.


----------



## zylex (13. Juni 2020)

Moin Männers, ich denke euch geht es nicht anders. Ich muss nach Dänemark..ich brauche diese Ruhe heringe hornhechte ne Pause von dem alles. Also ich habe am 19.6 nen haus gebucht für eine Woche mit einem Freund. Diesen freund habe ich eintragen lassen auf dem Mietvertrag, aber meine andere frage ist, können wir in einem Auto fahren? 
Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten.

Gruß tony


----------



## wattläufer (14. Juni 2020)

hallo tony,
das dürfte kein Problem sein, du hast ja 2 Personen angemeldet. Wir fahren am letzten Wochenende im September nach Hvide Sande und fahren auch mit zwei Auros.Wichtig ist wohl, das ihr beide im gleichen Haus wohnt, was man aus dem Mietvertrag ersehen kann.


----------



## zylex (14. Juni 2020)

Moin, danke für die Antwort. Wir fahren ja nur mit einem Auto. Kommen aber aus 2 Familien. Aber ich denke so wie du sagst sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mark-->HH (15. Juni 2020)

Das sollte egal sein, das hat eher auf deutscher Seite interessiert. Die Dänen wollen nur den Mietvertrag sehen.
@wattläufer: Übrigens habe ich gelesen, dass in jedem Auto eine Kopie des Mietvertrags liegen muss, wenn ihr mit mehreren Autos fahrt. Hinzu kommt für die Fahrzeuge, in denen der Mieter nicht sitzt, noch eine Ausweiskopie des Mieters und eine Bestätigung, dass die Leute in dem Auto zu seiner Reisegruppe gehören. Nicht, dass es an der Grenze zu einer bösen Überraschung kommt...


----------



## zylex (15. Juni 2020)

So meine Herren, habe neue Infos aus hvide sande. Hornhechte noch da. Heringe auch aber nicht so..und die Makrelen sollen auch schon da sein. Hat einer auch Infos???


----------



## eislander (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo, wir sind gestern (Montag) über die Grenze gefahren. Keine Kontrolle. Nur vereinzelt wurden Autos rausgewinkt und kontrolliert. Nach unserem Eindruck während der Wartezeit wurden eher die Wohnmobile angeschaut. Der Verkehr wurde auf eine Spur gelenkt. Dadurch etwa 20 Minuten stop + go.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## jörn (17. Juni 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> So meine Herren, habe neue Infos aus hvide sande. Hornhechte noch da. Heringe auch aber nicht so..und die Makrelen sollen auch schon da sein. Hat einer auch Infos???



Thorsminde in den Abendstunden Makrele satt. Auch weiter nördlich super Makrelenfänge direkt vom Strand.
Teilweise jagen die Makrelen die Futterfische bis direkt vor die Füße!!!


----------



## Navi Guide (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen... echt klasse. Das es hier ein Thread über Hvide Sande gibt. Ich wollte mal als Neuling  nachfragen wie es mit dem angeln in Hvide Sande ist. Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr das erste mal dort hin Urlaub machen aber durch corona ist das leider auf nächstes Jahr 2021 verschoben. Ich fahre im Juli und wollte mal fragen ob dann auf See oder im Inland gut angeln ist. Habe auch von Lachsen gelesen die dort im skjer (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)vorkommen sollen. Mit Heringen das habe ich schon im Netz gesehen und gelesen aber was kann man dort und wo am besten sonst noch fangen? Lg


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juni 2020)

Moin Navi Guide,
na über Lachse und Meerforellen im Skjern Au System steht hier im Forum auch genug drin. Ansonsten geh mal auf die Seite Fangstreport Skjern, da findest alle Angaben die Du brauchst!!


----------



## Naish82 (17. Juni 2020)

Und über alle anderen Fischarten die zu fangen ist, gibt’s hier auch bereits mehr als genügend Infos... nix für ungut.


----------



## jörn (17. Juni 2020)

Navi Guide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... echt klasse. Das es hier ein Thread über Hvide Sande gibt. Ich wollte mal als Neuling  nachfragen wie es mit dem angeln in Hvide Sande ist. Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr das erste mal dort hin Urlaub machen aber durch corona ist das leider auf nächstes Jahr 2021 verschoben. Ich fahre im Juli und wollte mal fragen ob dann auf See oder im Inland gut angeln ist. Habe auch von Lachsen gelesen die dort im skjer (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)vorkommen sollen. Mit Heringen das habe ich schon im Netz gesehen und gelesen aber was kann man dort und wo am besten sonst noch fangen? Lg



schau mal hier ist eine Karte vom Hafen. Die ist als erste Orientierung bestimmt ganz gut.


			https://lystfiskerguiden.dk/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/KARTE-DE-Hvide-Sande-Hafen.pdf


----------



## anschmu (17. Juni 2020)

Navi Guide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... echt klasse. Das es hier ein Thread über Hvide Sande gibt. Ich wollte mal als Neuling  nachfragen wie es mit dem angeln in Hvide Sande ist. Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr das erste mal dort hin Urlaub machen aber durch corona ist das leider auf nächstes Jahr 2021 verschoben. Ich fahre im Juli und wollte mal fragen ob dann auf See oder im Inland gut angeln ist. Habe auch von Lachsen gelesen die dort im skjer (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)vorkommen sollen. Mit Heringen das habe ich schon im Netz gesehen und gelesen aber was kann man dort und wo am besten sonst noch fangen? Lg


Moin . Also zu der Zeit , wo du fährst , kannst du eigentlich alle Angebote nutzen . Hvidesande sollte noch ein Paar Heringe bringen . Vielleicht ist die Makrele schon da . An der Skern kannst du dir Tageskarten in Tarm im Angelladen besorgen . Der Costas kann dich auch gut beraten . Die Forellenseen werden zur Saison täglich und reichlich besetzt .


----------



## zylex (17. Juni 2020)

Ich werde euch berichten fahre ja Donnerstag nacht um 2 Uhr los. Erste Station rens dann mal sehen. Denke hvide sande jagt auf hornis und heringe, makrelen machen. Dann schreibe ich euch mal was noch so da ist.


----------



## Aalfänger1307 (18. Juni 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> Ich werde euch berichten fahre ja Donnerstag nacht um 2 Uhr los. Erste Station rens dann mal sehen. Denke hvide sande jagt auf hornis und heringe, makrelen machen. Dann schreibe ich euch mal was noch so da ist.


----------



## Aalfänger1307 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
fahre heute Nacht auch um 2 Uhr das erste mal nach Hvide Sande.
Zielfisch Makrele, Hornis, Aale und Steinbutt. 
Bin schon gespannt was da abgeht.
Wie der Zufall es will , vielleicht sieht man sich.
Man erkennt mich an meiner schwarz-grauen Camouflage Bekleidung .


----------



## Oxo86 (18. Juni 2020)

Moin liebe Leute. Hab es leider nicht vor der Grenzöffnung geschafft meinen Urlaub zu legen, deswegen freue ich mich umso mehr vom 2.8. Wieder nach Dänemark zu kommen. (Zum 13ten mal in Folge Thorsminde Camping) Finde es viel entspannter dort die Rute zu schwingen als in hviede sande. Ist nicht die beste Zeit um zu fangen aber freue mich wirklich sehr drauf. An alle die ihr da oben seit, viel Spaß und petri heil. Vielleicht ist ja einer von euch anfang August auch da und man sieht sich. Machts gut


----------



## jörn (18. Juni 2020)

Oxo86 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute. Hab es leider nicht vor der Grenzöffnung geschafft meinen Urlaub zu legen, deswegen freue ich mich umso mehr vom 2.8. Wieder nach Dänemark zu kommen. (Zum 13ten mal in Folge Thorsminde Camping) Finde es viel entspannter dort die Rute zu schwingen als in hviede sande. Ist nicht die beste Zeit um zu fangen aber freue mich wirklich sehr drauf. An alle die ihr da oben seit, viel Spaß und petri heil. Vielleicht ist ja einer von euch anfang August auch da und man sieht sich. Machts gut



ohne den Thread jetzt sprengen zu wollen, stimme ich dir zu.Thorsminde ist genauso wie Hvide Sande eine Reise wert.
Das große Schleusentor soll wohl kaputt sein (Info vom angelladen). Am Montag waren die kleinen geöffnet und an der Hafeneinfahrt war die ganze Zeit ein Schiff. Ich bin unsicher was es dort gemacht hat aber egal das Wasser vor der Schleuse hat gekocht!!! Hornhecht und maifisch. Makrele war gut in den Abendstunden. Ich habe „nur“ von zweistelligen Fängen gehört...


----------



## diaryofdreams (19. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin .... habe gerade in Stauning ein Haus gebucht für Kw. 27. Bisher war ich nur auf Langeland Mai/juni .. bzw. Juni/Juli in Norwegen im Nordfjord. Bin mal gespannt wie das hier in Dänemark wird. Makrelen (einer meiner Lieblingsfische) scheingt ja schon angekommen zu sein . Wie sieht es aus mit Dorsch vom Ufer ?
Gibt es da gute Stellen ? Fahren aktuell die Kutter raus zum Riff ? .. Falls ja wo kann man sich anmelden ?

Grüße aus dem Süden Deutschlands 
Tom


----------



## Inni (20. Juni 2020)

Moin,

noch mal meine Frage, es wurde noch nicht beantwortet:
Kann man da unten mit einem Boot mit Trailer (4.60m) slippen? -> rotes S
Darf man da vom Boot aus angeln und diesen Bereich mit Motorboot befahren? -> blaue Linie
Wenn nicht, was wären die Alternativen? 

Danke


----------



## bic zip (20. Juni 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> noch mal meine Frage, es wurde noch nicht beantwortet:
> Kann man da unten mit einem Boot mit Trailer (4.60m) slippen? -> rotes S
> ...



In Nymindegab Havn müsste das gehn.
Meine mich schwach zu erinnern das ich das slippen letztes Jahr beobachtet habe.

(Edit: ja, dort auf dem Bild stehen 2 Wagen mit Trailern)


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juni 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> noch mal meine Frage, es wurde noch nicht beantwortet:
> Kann man da unten mit einem Boot mit Trailer (4.60m) slippen? -> rotes S
> ...


Bootsangeln darfst du dort. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob du da vernünftig slippen kannst. Das ist keine Rampe, über die du bequem rückwärts tief ins Wasser fahren kannst. Ich bin da mit dem belly Boot rein. Ich habe da auch Angler ihr Schlauchboot zu Wasser bringen gesehen. Wie das mit größeren und schwereren booten so ist kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Inni (20. Juni 2020)

Super, ich danke Euch schon mal für die wichtigen Infos.
Falls jemand vor Ort ist, vielleicht kann einer ein Foto von der Natur-Slippe machen? Wäre Super.
Wir sind zum Fam.Urlaub Mitte Juli da oben. Nehme alles mit, vom Boot, über Angeln, Räder & Surfzeug. Für jedes Wetter etwas dabei. 
Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, vielleicht nützt es ja jemanden der auch da hin will.
Besten Dank & Grüße


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Juni 2020)

Moin,
falls jemand zum Makrelenangeln hochfahren sollte, man muss mit den Mindestmaßen aufpassen ,30 cm, es wurde gerade vor ein paar Tagen kontrolliert. Einer wurde erwischt, 4 untermaßige. Pro Fisch 2500 Kronen.
Nur so am Rande erwähnt 
Hg Carsten


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juni 2020)

Die doofen und die Fischgierigen sterben eben nicht aus, Richtig so, der hätte lebenslanges Angelverbot kriegen sollen


----------



## okram24 (22. Juni 2020)

Mich haben sie im letzten Jahr an der Schleuse beim Heringsangeln auch kontrolliert und ich hatte auch ein paar untermaßige Heringe im Eimer, da ich von dem Mindestmaß nichts wusste.
Ich bekam eine mündliche Ermahnung und habe mich anschließend noch gut mit dem Kontrolleur unterhalten! 
Hier noch ein link mit den Mindestmaßen in DK:





						Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße
					

Mindestmaße Schonzeiten




					daenemark.fish-maps.de


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juni 2020)

Na Okram da hast Du ja echt Glück gehabt, normalerweise sind die dänischen Kontrolleure kompromisslos, was ich persönlich auch absolut richtig finde. Warum? ist doch klar. Wenn ich irgendwo zum Angeln fahre, dann setze ich mich vorab mit den Rahmenbedingungen auseinander , Angelscheinerwerb und Mindestmasse sind ein absolutes must go, dann brauch Mann auch nicht aufgrund von Unwissenheit rum jammern und sich beklagen, wenn Mann zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## zylex (22. Juni 2020)

So moin..also das Wochenende war ganz nett in hvide sande..außer ein paar aale 4 und 42 hornis ging nicht viel. Makrelen waren vor der Mole. Einer hat in 5 Stunden 6 makrelen gefangen. Die Heringe sind zu klein, darum haben wir das gelassen.


----------



## zylex (22. Juni 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Super, ich danke Euch schon mal für die wichtigen Infos.
> Falls jemand vor Ort ist, vielleicht kann einer ein Foto von der Natur-Slippe machen? Wäre Super.
> Wir sind zum Fam.Urlaub Mitte Juli da oben. Nehme alles mit, vom Boot, über Angeln, Räder & Surfzeug. Für jedes Wetter etwas dabei.
> Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, vielleicht nützt es ja jemanden der auch da hin will.
> Besten Dank & Grüße











						Bootsangler aufgepasst: Slipanlagen auf FishMaps Dänemark!
					

Es gibt so viele Infos für Angler, die man einfach gerne auf einen Blick hätte. Für die Bootsbesitzer unter uns gehören mit Sicherheit Slip-Anlagen dazu!




					daenemark.fish-maps.de
				





Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juni 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Super, ich danke Euch schon mal für die wichtigen Infos.
> Falls jemand vor Ort ist, vielleicht kann einer ein Foto von der Natur-Slippe machen? Wäre Super.
> Wir sind zum Fam.Urlaub Mitte Juli da oben. Nehme alles mit, vom Boot, über Angeln, Räder & Surfzeug. Für jedes Wetter etwas dabei.
> Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, vielleicht nützt es ja jemanden der auch da hin will.
> Besten Dank & Grüße


Für einen ersten Blick kannst du dich auch in Google Street view an die richtige Stelle setzen und dir die "Rampe" ranzoomen. Besser als gar nichts, auch wenn detailaufnahmen natürlich mehr bringen...


----------



## ManiPike (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Tut sich was auf den Mollen?


----------



## zylex (23. Juni 2020)

ManiPike schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Tut sich was auf den Mollen?


Also wie gesagt der Kollege von kott fried hat in 3 Stunden 100 Stück gehabt anfang letzter Woche.. in der Zeit von 21 Uhr bis 0.00 Uhr....sonst habe ich wirklich nicht viel gesehen...


----------



## raxrue (23. Juni 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> So moin..also das Wochenende war ganz nett in hvide sande..außer ein paar aale 4 und 42 hornis ging nicht viel. Makrelen waren vor der Mole. Einer hat in 5 Stunden 6 makrelen gefangen. Die Heringe sind zu klein, darum haben wir das gelassen.



Waren von Donnerstag Nacht bis Sonntag früh vor Ort...hab mit einem Kumpel 2 Eimer Heringe,10 Hornhechte mit Pose und 6 Makrelen direkt an der Schleuse Verhaftet...und zwar direkt an den Pfeilern von der Schleuse....die anderen hatten ortendlich Hornhechte (gerissen) wenig Heringe und keine Makrellen ausser auf der Mole drausen...winzige Dorsche waren neben untermassigen Heringen auch immer mal auf dem Haken....wenn mann an der Schleuse auf der Linken Seite (See) direkt bis zum 3. Pfeiller angelt kann mann das Blei auf Grund lassen und dann wie beim Drop Shot angeln Hupfen lassen....wenn man es richtig anstellt fangen die anderen Angler einen dann langsam an zu hassen


----------



## zylex (23. Juni 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Waren von Donnerstag Nacht bis Sonntag früh vor Ort...hab mit einem Kumpel 2 Eimer Heringe,10 Hornhechte mit Pose und 6 Makrelen direkt an der Schleuse Verhaftet...und zwar direkt an den Pfeilern von der Schleuse....die anderen hatten ortendlich Hornhechte (gerissen) wenig Heringe und keine Makrellen ausser auf der Mole drausen...winzige Dorsche waren neben untermassigen Heringen auch immer mal auf dem Haken....wenn mann an der Schleuse auf der Linken Seite (See) direkt bis zum 3. Pfeiller angelt kann mann das Blei auf Grund lassen und dann wie beim Drop Shot angeln Hupfen lassen....wenn man es richtig anstellt fangen die anderen Angler einen dann langsam an zu hassen


Ja da hast du recht... dieses gereiße ist echt schlimm habe soviele gesehen..ich habe die hornis auch auf pose 70 cm. Mit lidl garnele in kleine Stücke gefangen. Auf der Innenseite Freitag Abend ab 18 Uhr im Regen!!! Aal gab es Samstag Mittag 12 Uhr! Im Hafenbecken beim alten Imbiss und abends auf der anderen im Hafen bei den kleinen Fischerbooten in Richtung Ausfahrt. Standen da mit den jungs von kott fried


----------



## raxrue (23. Juni 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht... dieses gereiße ist echt schlimm habe soviele gesehen..ich habe die hornis auch auf pose 70 cm. Mit lidl garnele in kleine Stücke gefangen. Auf der Innenseite Freitag Abend ab 18 Uhr im Regen!!! Aal gab es Samstag Mittag 12 Uhr! Im Hafenbecken beim alten Imbiss und abends auf der anderen im Hafen bei den kleinen Fischerbooten in Richtung Ausfahrt. Standen da mit den jungs von kott fried


da waren wir auf der Meerseite.....


----------



## okram24 (28. Juni 2020)

Ist denn zurzeit niemand vor Ort, der uns mit einem "Hvide Sande aktuell" auf dem laufenden halten kann?
... und die Webcam hat sich auch schon wieder aufgehängt! Ich sehe seit einigen Tagen nur Nachtaufnahmen.


----------



## ClasicII (28. Juni 2020)

Moin.
Wir sind seit gestern vor Ort.
Gestern wurde von den Außenmolen Makrelen gefangen.
Heute macht einem der Wind ein Strich durch die Rechnung, an der Schleuse stehen einige Leute und versuchen es auf Hornhecht und Hering.
Habe aber keinen gesehen der etwas gefangen hat.
Gruß


----------



## wombel23 (2. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen und petri wir fahren am 18.7 ins gelobte Land direkt nach hvide sande, ich wollte mal ne Tour mit der Solea machen (14 Stunden) kann mir hier jemand was dazu erzählen? Lohnt sich das? welches Gerät etc. Man liest ja nicht nur gutes über den Kahn.


----------



## raxrue (5. Juli 2020)

wombel23 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und petri wir fahren am 18.7 ins gelobte Land direkt nach hvide sande, ich wollte mal ne Tour mit der Solea machen (14 Stunden) kann mir hier jemand was dazu erzählen? Lohnt sich das? welches Gerät etc. Man liest ja nicht nur gutes über den Kahn.












						Nordsee-Dorschtour ab Hvide Sande
					

Hallo




					daenemark.fish-maps.de
				




Material passt recht gut so wie Beschrieben... wenn du vorher noch in den Angelladen gehst und dir die zu der Zeit passenden Montagen zusammenstellen lässt bist du ganz ordentlich ausgestattet.....wenn  du nicht alles zusammmenkaufen willst fragst du vor der Fahrt im Kott nach... weil Kurt immer ein paar Angelknüppel an Bord zum Verleihen hat...nehmte zu Essen und Trinken mit und ein oder zwei Kühlboxen...ob sie Voll werden... aber wenigstens kann mann sich zwischendurch draufsetzen.......jeder hat meistens Fisch gefangen...Tonnenangler waren meist nicht ganz so Glücklich...mir persöhnlich hat es sehr gut gefallen und ich mach es auch wieder...und ob da jetzt etwas mehr oder weniger Fisch rüberkommt ist mir persöhnlich Bums...


----------



## okram24 (5. Juli 2020)

@raxrue: Rüdiger, ist der Bericht von Costas aus diesem Winter?


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Juli 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> @raxrue: Rüdiger, ist der Bericht von Costas aus diesem Winter?


Der Bericht ist schon älter, ich hab den auch schon mal gelesen. Ich weiß nicht, wie alt. Ist schon zwei, drei Jahre her.


----------



## wombel23 (6. Juli 2020)

Ich denke Rute und Rolle hab ich 30 lbs und ne penn 321 mit 30er Geflecht diverse Pilker von 200bis 400 Gr. Evtl brauche ich das ein oder andere Vorfach. 
Brauch auch keine Tonnen zu fangen aber ein paar "ordentliche" Dorsche dürfen es ruhig sein.


----------



## raxrue (6. Juli 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Der Bericht ist schon älter, ich hab den auch schon mal gelesen. Ich weiß nicht, wie alt. Ist schon zwei, drei Jahre her.




Der Bericht ist nicht taufrisch.....mir ging es auch nur ums aufzeigen des Materials...August wird wieder Vorort berichtet..


----------



## Spoeket (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte vorab mal Danke für alle Infos sagen, die ich aus diesem Thread bereits ziehen konnte - sehr hilfreich  

Ich würde allerdings gerne noch ein paar konkrete Fragen für meinen Aufenthalt im August in Bjerregard stellen. Ich werde sowohl Spinn- als auch Brandungsruten mitnehmen und habe als Zielfisch vor allem Makrele und Plattfisch angepeilt. 

Makrele: Geht hier auch was vom Strand oder sollte man es lieber direkt auf den Molen in Hvide Sande versuchen? Mich würde auch noch interessieren, wie ihr die Chancen auf Beifänge (Mefo/Wolfsbarsch) seht...?!

Brandungsangeln: Im Prinzip die selbe Fragestellung, Strand oder Molen? Wobei ich mir beim Anblick der Molen schon die Frage stelle, ob hier halbwegs komfortables Brandungsangeln möglich ist? Wie bewertet ihr das? Mich würde dazu noch interessieren, ob ihr die verschiedenen Wassebereiche um die Molen herum als unterschiedlich fängig bewertet...Es gibt ja doch einige Möglichkeiten (Innenbereich versus Außenbereich).

Das Thema Lachs habe ich noch im Hinterkopf, würde es aber eher spontan angehen oder wenn der Wind absolut zum Vergessen ist. Hier bin ich allerdings auch komplett unerfahren und würde dann erstmal im Angelladen in Tarm vorbeischauen. 

Noch eine eher Off-Topic-Frage: Was haltet ihr von der Fischauktion in Hvide Sande? Lohnt da ein Besuch?

Grüße & Petri
Spoeket


----------



## Hafenkante (10. Juli 2020)

Moin Spoeket,
ich kann Dir nur mitteilen das Meerforelle und Lachs im gesamten Hafenbereich streng geschützt sind- und die Dänen verstehen da keinen Spaß.Für Wolfsbarsch gibt es ebenfalls strenge Entnahmeregeln die vor Ort nachzufragen sind.Makrele soll bei Ostwind gut gehen- ich würde mir weitere Informationen vor Ort besorgen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Emsland Angler (12. Juli 2020)

Ich bin in der letzten Juli Woche wieder in Hvide Sande. Kann dann wohl mal schreiben wie es so läuft und ein paar Bilder Posten.
Makrele klappt sehr gut von den Molen aus, soll aber auf der Strecke Richtung Leuchtturm vom Strand aus klappen.
Auf der anderen Seite vom Fjord ist ein Lachs Fluss, dafür braucht man aber einen zusätzlichen Schein und die Fangquote für Lachs darf noch nicht voll sein.
Wenn es alternativ auch Lachsforelle sein darf, ist der Oxriver (riesige Put & Take Anlage) ein Versuch wert. 
Plattfische kann man gut bei auflaufendem Wasser und Hochwasser in der Brandung fangen.
Vorher mal mit der Badehose die Nordsee bei Niedrigwasser Erkunden, dann weiß man wo die Rinnen sind , in denen das Brandungswasser zurück läuft....da findet man bei Hochwasser die Platten.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juli 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte vorab mal Danke für alle Infos sagen, die ich aus diesem Thread bereits ziehen konnte - sehr hilfreich
> 
> ...


Moin Spoeket, 
Makrele kann vom Strand aus gehen, die molen sind aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich vielversprechender. Schönes Wetter und Ostwind sind sehr förderlich. Brandungsangeln würde ich vom Strand aus betreiben. Ich hab da wenig Erfahrung, aber es heißt immer wieder, dass man dort gar nicht so weit werfen muss. Schweres Blei wird trotzdem empfohlen wegen der Strömung. Würmer gibt's in hvide Sande bei kott fritid, genauso wie viele gute Ratschläge. Wolfsbarsch soll es mittlerweile häufiger geben, das Mindestmaß sind meine ich 42cm und man darf nur einen pro Tag entnehmen. Mach dich da aber nochmal vor Ort schlau.
Lachs und Meeeforelle sind im Hafen und Fjord geschützt, da solltest du an die Skjern. Köder und Ratschläge gibt's z. B. in Tarm bei outdoornu.dk oder auch im Netz: https://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/angelregeln-auf-deutsch/
Gerade wenn es geregnet hat und die Pegel steigen kann das lohnend sein. 
Die Fischauktion kann sich lohnen, kann aber auch ein Reinfall sein. Ich hab schon Tütenweise Knurrhahn geschenkt bekommen und Plattfische zum Spottpreis, aber auch schon erlebt, dass alle die dicken Portemonnaies dabei hatten und ich leer ausgegangen bin. Alternativ kannst du auch Plattfische frisch vom Kutter kaufen, ich hab da vor drei Jahren 8 mittelgroße. Schollen für 100dkk bekommen. Steinbutt hatte er auch: http://havfriskfisk.dk/skib.asp?id=32 Du kannst dich da eintragen und bekommst per SMS Bescheid, wann es Fisch gibt. 
Grüße und schönen Urlaub! 
Michael


----------



## eislander (12. Juli 2020)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand was von Otto gehört ?  Oder ist er jetzt als " Binnenländer " nach seiner Flucht aus dem Lydum Art Center für das Forum verloren ?  Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juli 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand was von Otto gehört ?  Oder ist er jetzt als " Binnenländer " nach seiner Flucht aus dem Lydum Art Center für das Forum verloren ?  Gruß  Eislander


Moin Eislander,
ich glaube wenn er noch Interesse am Forum hätte, dann hätte er sich längst gemeldet.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade das er nicht mehr mitschreibt.
Bg aus Bad Salzuflen ( zum Glück nur 3 Wochen )
Carsten


----------



## SFVNOR (12. Juli 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Eislander,
> ich glaube wenn er noch Interesse am Forum hätte, dann hätte er sich längst gemeldet.
> Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade das er nicht mehr mitschreibt.
> Bg aus Bad Salzuflen ( zum Glück nur 3 Wochen )
> Carsten



@Carsten Heidorn 
Ich kenne Otto zwar nicht persönlich aber habe seine Kommentare, Berichte und Tipps gerne gelesen. Nach seinem schmerzlichen Verlust, den Umzug ist Er vielleicht noch nicht wieder bereit sich den Fragen in diesem Threat zu widmen weil Er andere Sorgen hat, sich neu orientieren muss ? Er erwähnte auch dass der Internetzugang beantragt ist aber wir kennen doch Alle die so tolle Telekom   Otto wird sich schon wieder melden und wenn nicht so muss man es einfach akzeptieren.  Ach ja, Otto ist nun auch nicht mehr am Hot Spot HV zugegen um die HV-Gemeinde direkt mit Informationen zu versorgen.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Hitechisred (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

ich fahre Ende August für 2 Wochen nach Hvide Sande. Das letzte mal war ich als Kind da, habe aber damals schon viel an der Mole und der Schleuse geangelt.
Ich werde es dieses mal natürlich auch wieder probieren! ( auf Platte und Makrele hauptsächlich) 

Unser Haus liegt ca. 1km südlich vom Hvide Sande Campingplatz. Ich werde es dort auch mal in der Brandung versuchen.

Ich kann mich sehr gut erinnern, dass ich bei Grundmontage auf Platte rund um die Innenmolen und Schleuse viele Hänger hatte und noch mehr Krebse die die Köder abfressen.
Ist das immernoch so? Oder habe ich auch einfach was falsch gemacht?
Ziehe die Montage ganz gerne alle paar Minuten ein und hatte schon damals das Gefühl das sehr viele Steine etc unterwasser liegen.

Ansonsten konnte ich schon super viel nützliches aus den Beiträgen erfahren. Danke dafür!


----------



## eislander (12. Juli 2020)

Es sind die vielen Mismuscheln am Grund die sofort schließen wenn eine Angelsehne in die geöffnete Muschel gerät. Deshalb lohnt sich die Grundangelei im Hafen nicht. Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Hitechisred (12. Juli 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Es sind die vielen Mismuscheln am Grund die sofort schließen wenn eine Angelsehne in die geöffnete Muschel gerät. Deshalb lohnt sich die Grundangelei im Hafen nicht. Gruß  Eislander



Danke für die Info Eislander!

Wie sieht es aus mit Pose 10-20cm überm Grund?
Wäre das einen Versuch wert? Oder lieber einfach nur am sandigen Strand?

Gruß

Finn


----------



## anschmu (13. Juli 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand was von Otto gehört ?  Oder ist er jetzt als " Binnenländer " nach seiner Flucht aus dem Lydum Art Center für das Forum verloren ?  Gruß  Eislander


 Moin , hab an seinem Geburtstag mit Ihm telefoniert , sobald er mit seiner Renovierung und Einrichtung fertig ist hat er wieder mehr Zeit und wird auch hier wieder mitschreiben und uns mit Rat und Tat  zur Seite stehen . Kann sein , das ich Ihn die nächsten Wochen mal in Lenne besuchen werde . Sage Ihm dann noch mal , das seine Kommentare hier vermißt werden .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## okram24 (13. Juli 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Eislander,
> ich glaube wenn er noch Interesse am Forum hätte, dann hätte er sich längst gemeldet.
> Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade das er nicht mehr mitschreibt.
> Bg aus Bad Salzuflen ( zum Glück nur 3 Wochen )
> Carsten


Ich habe vor etwa 2 Wochen das letzte Mal mit Otto telefoniert. Es geht ihm gut, er hat in seiner alten Heimat einen alten Schusterladen angemietet, den er jetzt aufwendig renoviert. Aufgrund der Corona-Problematik hatte er keinen Zugriff auf die Sachen, die er in DK eingelagert hat (u. a. sein Computer). Er wollte sich jetzt nach Öffnung der Grenze um seine Sachen kümmern. Außerdem hat er sein Passwort vergessen und muss dann erst ein neues beantragen. 
Er hat auf jeden Fall noch Interesse am AB und wird sich auch wieder beteiligen, sobald er die Zeit dafür findet und die Technik zur Verfügung steht!


----------



## okram24 (16. Juli 2020)

Ist denn zurzeit niemand im gelobten Land, der ein "Hvide Sande" aktuell berichten kann?


----------



## Lemsen (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich war gestern Nachmittag für 2 Std.  an der Nordmole und Schleuse zum schauen. Es ist leider kein Fisch gefangen worden und es waren viele Leute mit Wattis und auch Posenmontagen unterwegs. Ich werde es heute mal von der Mole auf 
Makrele versuchen. 

Gruß Lemsen


----------



## Morphel (16. Juli 2020)

Moinmoin,

ich freu mich auf Deinen Bericht, ich bin ab Sa zum ersten Mal in Hvide Sande. Meinst Du, es ist noch sinnvoll, auf Hornis zu gehen? Ansonsten hab ich auch an Makrelen gedacht.
Brandungsgeschirr habe ich nicht insofern fällt Plattfisch wohl aus, wenn ich so die letzten Kommentare in diesem Thread gelesen habe.
Wie sieht es sonst auf der Ecke mit Spinnangeln aus? Was fängt man im Rinköbing Fjord?

Gruß Morph


----------



## bloozer (16. Juli 2020)

Bin auch bald vor Ort. Sobald einige Tage der Ostwind weht, werden wieder massig Makrelen von der Mole gefangen...
Sonst geht oft Plattfisch vom Strand. Hornhecht und Hering wird kaum mehr da sein. Aal läuft auch immer.
Im Ringköbing Fjord kann mit dem Belly Boat gut fischen. Auf Hecht und Barsch. Da muss man sich aber auskennen, wo der Fisch steht.

Werden jetzt schon vereinzelt Markelen von der Mole gefangen? Hat jmd. von euch schon einmal Wolfsbarsch gelandet? Wenn ja, wann und wo?


----------



## Emsland Angler (17. Juli 2020)

@ Morphel,
Ich bin in den letzten 3 Jahren immer in der letzten Juli Woche in Hvide Sande gewesen und es wurden jedes Jahr noch Hornhechte vor der Schleuse gefangen. Wenn die Schleusentore zu sind ist es auf jeden Fall ein Versuch Wert. Es sind aber nicht mehr die Massen an Fischen wie in der Hauptsaison.
Auf Plattfische brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig eine Brandungsrute. Jede kräftige Angel mit ausreichend Wurfgewicht reicht zum ausprobieren (Aalrute,Wallerrute, Feederrute.....). Ab 3.60m bis 5m Länge und ab 150g Wurfgewicht sind meiner Erfahrung nach ok.... die Krallenbleie sollten sich leicht öffnen lassen um das Gerät zu schonen und große Rollen mit geflochtener Schnur ist vorteilhaft für Bisserkennung und Drill.

@ blooze,
2015 war ich das erste mal in Hvide Sande und auch das erste mal am Brandungsangeln.
Ich habe da am Strandabschnitt vom Campingplatz "Hvide Sande Camping" zwei Wolfsbarsche (einen untermaßigen und einen von gut 50cm lânge) als Beifang auf Platte gefangen.
Lustigerweise habe ich mir für den Trip eine Brandungsrute gekauft, nach 90 Minuten noch nicht einen Biss gehabt und eine zweite Rute (5m Mitchell Tele mit 100-200g Wurfgewicht) aufgestellt. An der Angel habe ich dann 3 Platte und die beiden Wolfsbarsche gefangen.

In 9 Tagen startet mein Hvide Sande 2020


----------



## Inni (17. Juli 2020)

Hi. 
So, morgen geht es los. Leider ist mein Motor nicht mehr gekommen. Somit muss das Boot zu hause bleiben 
Die Ruten gehen aber mit. Wathosen auch, mal sehen ob wir mit der Wathose vor das Schilf kommen um Barsch&Hecht zu ärgern.
Ich habe noch 2 Fragen:
Fängt man in der Au im Sommer auch noch Lachse? Würde das gern mal machen und mir für 1 Tag eine Karte holen.
Welchen FoPu könnt ihr empfehlen, wo man mit Kunstköder angeln darf? Ich nehme nur paar kleine Wobbler & Gummis mit, wollte mal mit meinem Sohn auch mal 1 Tag an einen FoPu.
Danke


----------



## anschmu (18. Juli 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> Hi.
> So, morgen geht es los. Leider ist mein Motor nicht mehr gekommen. Somit muss das Boot zu hause bleiben
> Die Ruten gehen aber mit. Wathosen auch, mal sehen ob wir mit der Wathose vor das Schilf kommen um Barsch&Hecht zu ärgern.
> Ich habe noch 2 Fragen:
> ...


Moin , das mit der Wathose solltest du dir gut überlegen , da der Untergrund sehr verschlammt ist . Also nicht tiefer als Knietief sonst wird es zu gefährlich , auch Strömung und Wellengang im Fjord sind nicht zu unterschätzen . 
Wünsche dir trotzdem Petri heil und sei vorsichtig 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Lemsen (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute, war gestern Nachmittag 3 Std. auf der Nordmole. Es gab leider nur 3 Tobis auf Heringssytem, die wurden dann als Köder fűr die Grundangel benutzt. Bis auf 2 kleine Anfasser brachte es aber auch nichts. Es ist leider bis auf weiteres auch kein Ostwind in Sicht, der die Makrelen dichter unter Land bringt. Ich werde es aber trotzdem weiter versuchen. Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche war reichlich vorhanden. 

Gruß Lemsen


----------



## Hafenkante (19. Juli 2020)

Moin,
wie sieht es in Hvide Sande aus?Wir fahren Anfang August hoch laßt noch etwas Hornhecht für die Kinder da ☺,habt ihr in der Region Bjerregard mal vom Strand aus mit der Spinnrute gefischt?wie stehen da die Chancen auf Plattfisch mit dem Buttlöffel?
Viele Grüße Bernd


----------



## Josten (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sollen auch am Wochenende nach Hvide Sande und es auf Makrelen versuchen.
Meine Frage: Von welcher Mole aus fängt man besser? Von der direkt bei den Windkraftanlagen oder von der anderen, also der südlicheren?

Viele Grüße
Jost


----------



## bloozer (19. Juli 2020)

Die nördliche Mole läuft besser. Wichtiger als die Mole ist aber die Windrichtung...


----------



## Josten (19. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich hoffe, dass der Wind bis dahin noch dreht. Ich werde nach dem Wochenende mal berichten. 
gibt es bei aktueller Wetterlage überhaupt die Chance auf eine Makrele?


----------



## Hitechisred (19. Juli 2020)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie sieht es in Hvide Sande aus?Wir fahren Anfang August hoch laßt noch etwas Hornhecht für die Kinder da ☺,habt ihr in der Region Bjerregard mal vom Strand aus mit der Spinnrute gefischt?wie stehen da die Chancen auf Plattfisch mit dem Buttlöffel?
> Viele Grüße Bernd



Gute Frage! Ich lese mal mit

Ich denke einen Versuch ist es immer wert. Wenn öfter mal Platten in 25-30m Entfernung zum Strand gefangen werden, sollte die Spinnrute für die Entfernungen ausreichen. 
Allerdings sollte die See ruhiger sein sonst wirbelt es deinen Buttlöffel nur rum.
LG
Finn


----------



## bloozer (22. Juli 2020)

Wurden schon vereinzelt Makrelen gefangen?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Juli 2020)

Schau Dir Posting 281 an!


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Juli 2020)

Tag zusammen,

ich war als Kind sehr oft am Ringköbing Ford mit Pose auf Barsch. War eine geniale Kindheitserfahrung. Nun nach etlichen Jahren möchte ich mit meiner Familie wieder dort hin. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aussieht mit der Erlaubnis vom Boot dort zu angeln? 

Gruß und Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2020)

Vom Boot darf geangelt werden. Da brauchst du keine spezielle Erlaubnis. Nur das Boot musst du selber mitbringen


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Juli 2020)

Das Boot ist nicht das Problem  Danke für die Info. Slipstellen müßte es dort ja auch geben, oder?


----------



## Bking1340 (23. Juli 2020)

Hi Boardies,

Ich bin ab 7.8 oben und werde dann mal von der Front berichten! Letztes Jahr kam ich das erste mal in den genuß Makrelen zu fangen und ich muss sagen das war mit abstand das geilste Angeln das ich je erlebt habe! Allerdings auf der Mole in den Felsen mit 4-5 Stück auf einmal an der Angel auch sehr gefährlich!


----------



## okram24 (23. Juli 2020)

... und natürlich den staatlichen dänischen Angelschein! Den kriegt man z. B. im Angelladen in Hvide Sande oder online!


----------



## okram24 (23. Juli 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Vom Boot darf geangelt werden. Da brauchst du keine spezielle Erlaubnis. Nur das Boot musst du selber mitbringen


... und natürlich den staatlichen dänischen Angelschein. 
Den bekommt man online oder im Angelladen in Hvide Sande!


----------



## Emsland Angler (23. Juli 2020)

Wie läuft das zur Zeit eigentlich an der Grenze nach Dänemark auf der A7 ? 
Hat da schon jemand Probleme gehabt und wieviele Zeit muss man für die Kontrolle in etwa einplanen ?
Ich habe eine Buchungsbestätigung für 6 Übernachtungen auf dem großen Campingplatz in Hvide Sande.
Reicht das wenn ich die Digital auf dem Smartphone habe oder ist ausdrucken besser ?


----------



## SFVNOR (23. Juli 2020)

Emsland Angler schrieb:


> Wie läuft das zur Zeit eigentlich an der Grenze nach Dänemark auf der A7 ?
> Hat da schon jemand Probleme gehabt und wieviele Zeit muss man für die Kontrolle in etwa einplanen ?
> Ich habe eine Buchungsbestätigung für 6 Übernachtungen auf dem großen Campingplatz in Hvide Sande.
> Reicht das wenn ich die Digital auf dem Smartphone habe oder ist ausdrucken besser ?



Moin Moin,
Ich empfehle ausdrücklich die Buchungsbestätigung auch in Papierform mitzuführen und Du musst Dich dann ggf. als Mieter via Perso/ Reisepass ausweisen. 
Falls Ihr mit einem zweiten Auto reisen solltet so muss die Buchungsbestätigung auch dort mitgeführt werden mit deiner Beglaubigung und einer Kopie deines Personalausweises/ Reisepasses.
Da ja der Bettenwechsel normalerweise immer am Samstag stattfindet gilt die Regel *der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm* an der Grenze zu DK. 
Ansonsten, Zeit einplanen aber da es ja in der Urlaub geht sollte man relaxed bleiben.

Gruß und einen schönen Urlaub,
Stefan


----------



## jörn (23. Juli 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ich empfehle ausdrücklich die Buchungsbestätigung auch in Papierform mitzuführen und Du musst Dich dann ggf. als Mieter via Perso/ Reisepass ausweisen.
> Falls Ihr mit einem zweiten Auto reisen solltet so muss die Buchungsbestätigung auch dort mitgeführt werden mit deiner Beglaubigung und einer Kopie deines Personalausweises/ Reisepasses.
> Da ja der Bettenwechsel normalerweise immer am Samstag stattfindet gilt die Regel *der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm* an der Grenze zu DK.
> ...



Hi,

sag mal ist deine Erklärung bzgl Anreise mit zwei Autos aus eigener Erfahrung? Hat das gut geklappt?
Oder hast du das gelesen/gehört?

besten dank
Jörn


----------



## Emsland Angler (23. Juli 2020)

Wir fahren mit einem Auto nächsten Sonntag hin und am Samstag drauf wieder zurück. Sind 6 Übernachtungen und sollte von der Seite her keine Probleme geben. Werde die Buchung morgen noch ausdrucken und dann kann es Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht losgehen.


----------



## Musi1978 (23. Juli 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bootsangeln darfst du dort. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob du da vernünftig slippen kannst. Das ist keine Rampe, über die du bequem rückwärts tief ins Wasser fahren kannst. Ich bin da mit dem belly Boot rein. Ich habe da auch Angler ihr Schlauchboot zu Wasser bringen gesehen. Wie das mit größeren und schwereren booten so ist kann ich nicht einschätzen.




Moin,

bin eigentlich "Schwedenangler" und aktuell mit der Familie hier in Bork Havn. Hatte mal so zur Not das kleine Geschirr eingepackt, um am Hafen nen paar Barsche zu zuppeln. Nun lese ich und stelle fest hier in einem richtigen Raubfisch Revier zu sein. Nun hat mich die Lust gepackt und ich würde gern in Nymindegab mal einen Tag mit einem "Boot" oder was auch immer aufs Wasser. Mein Belly ist daheim und mit der Wathose geht es max. 1-2 m rein und dann ist vorbei .... zu schlammig. 
Würde gern HIER einen Tag aufs Wasser. Kann mir jemand verbindlich sagen, ob ich da in Nymindegab einen schwimmenden Untersatz mieten kann ?? Bin bisher nur so mäßig fündig geworden ...

Freue mich auf hilfreiche Tipps und hoffe dann von einem tollen Angeltag berichten zu können.

Petri, Musi


----------



## Locke (23. Juli 2020)

Sind seit Freitag in DK, Einreise war denkbar unspektakulär.
Hatten alles ausgedruckt. Kurz vor der Grenze einspurig. Kontrolliert wurden wir nicht. Ein paar Dänen und „Südländer“ hatten sie herausgezogen, aber SH, SL, FL, HH haben sie durchgewunken.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (23. Juli 2020)

Bei mir wurde kontrolliert. Ich empfehle den Mietvertrag auszudrucken und die Personalausweise/Reisepässe bereitzuhalten. Der freundliche dänische Polizist hat sich alles kurz, aber genau angeschaut bzw. kontrolliert. Die Wartezeiten sind unterschiedlich. Man kann bei NDR.de unter Verkehrsmeldungen immer mal wieder gucken. Da ist samstags (Bettenwechsel) oftmals bis zu 6 Kilometern Stau. Ich war sonntags gegen 10 Uhr an der Grenze und habe etwa 10 Minuten "verloren".


----------



## anschmu (24. Juli 2020)

Moin , hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Wartezeit mit Anreisetag am Freitag . Hab diesmal diesen als Anreise gebucht , bin sonst immer Samstags gefahren .


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. Juli 2020)

Hej Andreas,
schau doch einfach heute mal öffters bei NDR2 auf die Verkehrsmeldungen, wenn es heute entspannt an der Grenze ist wird es sich an anderen Freitagen auch nicht anders gestalten.
Hg Carsten


----------



## Hennesee81 (24. Juli 2020)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin eigentlich "Schwedenangler" und aktuell mit der Familie hier in Bork Havn. Hatte mal so zur Not das kleine Geschirr eingepackt, um am Hafen nen paar Barsche zu zuppeln. Nun lese ich und stelle fest hier in einem richtigen Raubfisch Revier zu sein. Nun hat mich die Lust gepackt und ich würde gern in Nymindegab mal einen Tag mit einem "Boot" oder was auch immer aufs Wasser. Mein Belly ist daheim und mit der Wathose geht es max. 1-2 m rein und dann ist vorbei .... zu schlammig.
> Würde gern HIER einen Tag aufs Wasser. Kann mir jemand verbindlich sagen, ob ich da in Nymindegab einen schwimmenden Untersatz mieten kann ?? Bin bisher nur so mäßig fündig geworden ...
> ...


Genau an der Stelle hab ich als Kind im Urlaub immer geangelt  Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Naish82 (24. Juli 2020)

@anschmu , wir hatten im Juni ein Freitags-Haus. Haben gegen 09:00 die Grenze passiert. War nichts los! 
war allerdings auch außerhalb der Ferien.


----------



## Inni (24. Juli 2020)

Emsland Angler schrieb:


> Wie läuft das zur Zeit eigentlich an der Grenze nach Dänemark auf der A7 ?
> Hat da schon jemand Probleme gehabt und wieviele Zeit muss man für die Kontrolle in etwa einplanen ?
> Ich habe eine Buchungsbestätigung für 6 Übernachtungen auf dem großen Campingplatz in Hvide Sande.
> Reicht das wenn ich die Digital auf dem Smartphone habe oder ist ausdrucken besser ?



Wir sind letzten Sa angereist und mussten 2.5h an der Grenze im Stau stehen.
Kontrollen werden sporadisch genacht, die ziehen ca alle 10-20 Autos mal ein raus. Bei uns wurden die Ösis aus der Schlange gezogen


----------



## Inni (24. Juli 2020)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin eigentlich "Schwedenangler" und aktuell mit der Familie hier in Bork Havn. Hatte mal so zur Not das kleine Geschirr eingepackt, um am Hafen nen paar Barsche zu zuppeln. Nun lese ich und stelle fest hier in einem richtigen Raubfisch Revier zu sein. Nun hat mich die Lust gepackt und ich würde gern in Nymindegab mal einen Tag mit einem "Boot" oder was auch immer aufs Wasser. Mein Belly ist daheim und mit der Wathose geht es max. 1-2 m rein und dann ist vorbei .... zu schlammig.
> Würde gern HIER einen Tag aufs Wasser. Kann mir jemand verbindlich sagen, ob ich da in Nymindegab einen schwimmenden Untersatz mieten kann ?? Bin bisher nur so mäßig fündig geworden ...
> ...



An der Hafeneinfahrt waren wir gestern Nachmittag auch mal kurz für 30min, bis es anfing zu regnen. 2 kleine Anfasser auf 2er Meps und Jigspinner, vermutlich kleine Barsche, sonst nix.
Ich hatte mit Costas aus dem Angelladen in Tarm Mailkontakt und war gestern bei ihm im Laden. Boote vermietet hier keiner. Vom Land aus ist man hier bisschen eingeschränkt.
Ich war an den 2 südlichen Fjordausläufern südlich von Nymindegap. Also Angeln sehr schwierig. Das Kraut steht bis ca 1m unter die Wasseroberfläche. Ich konnte nur mit Gummi und 5g Kopf bisschen die Fläche abackern. Aber so bald Schilf kommt ist es vorbei. Ich dachte ja auch man kommt mit Wathose vor das Schilf. Fehlanzeige. Nach 2 Schritten steckt man im 1m tiefen Schlamm. Und die Kanten am Ufer gehen sofort steil runter. Vermute klassische Wannenform. Also mit Wathose ist das viel zu gefährlich. Gleiches im Fjord nördlich von Nymindegap. Da hat man ca 1km die Hauptschraße hoch rechts eine kleine Einfahrt. Da kommt man ANS aber nicht INS Wasser. Da werden aber Kanus gewässert.

Somit waren wir mal mit der Fam für 2h (24,-eu) im FoPu "Klittens Put and Take" südlich von HvideSande. Sehr ernüchternd. Ca 20 Angler in der Zeit (ca 17:00 - 19:00). wir hatten 2 Forellen, eine war eine gute Lachsforelle von 1.5kg. Der Rest der Angler hatte nichts. Das ist hart.

Für morgen habe ich uns Karten für die Skjern A geholt. Ich bin gespannt. Auf alle Fälle eine Top Beratung von Costas im Laden in Tarm


----------



## Inni (24. Juli 2020)

Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich war als Kind sehr oft am Ringköbing Ford mit Pose auf Barsch. War eine geniale Kindheitserfahrung. Nun nach etlichen Jahren möchte ich mit meiner Familie wieder dort hin.
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,
in Nymindegap bekommt Du den Trailer ins Wasser. An dem Minihafen den man mit Maps erkennt.
Mit 2 Leuten bekommst Du aber auch das Linder (den Ausbau mal kurz raus geschmissen) 1km nördlich an der Stelle die ich eins darüber beschrieben habe ins Wasser. Da ist leider eine kleine Kante von ca 20cm am Strand. Mit Allrad und 2 Planken/Brettern geht das aber sicher auch. Bei Bedarf kann ich die nächsten tage mal ein Bild machen.
In BorkHavn kannst Du aber auch offiziell im Hafen slippen. Aber keine Ahnung was das kostet. Hafenmeister saß gestern aber im Häusl.


----------



## Livio (24. Juli 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Wartezeit mit Anreisetag am Freitag . Hab diesmal diesen als Anreise gebucht , bin sonst immer Samstags gefahren .



Moin,
bin am 17.07 abends gegen 20.00 Uhr nach DK, keine Wartezeit, wurde auch nicht kontrolliert. Hatte den Ausweis und die Buchung quasi schon in der Hand am offenen Fenster und wurde dann so durchgewunken. Kurz vor der Grenze hat mich noch jemand aus NL überholt, der und seine Kumpels hinter mir durften allerdings rechts unter das Zelt zum überprüfen.


----------



## SFVNOR (24. Juli 2020)

Moinsens DK-Fahrer ob nun Nord oder Ostsee,

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht (die letzten 2 Jahre) dass der *frühe Wurm* für den Grenzübertritt nach DK effektiv ist. Schon vor Covid-19 war schon am Samstag um 07:00 ein Stau auf der A7 (Padborg) zu verzeichnen. Die LKW-Fahrer haben dann die linke Spur blockiert um diese notorischen PKW-Drängler auszubremsen. 
Mein Fazit, früh anfahren und dann gemütlich weiter, einen Rastplatz ansteuern, eine Vesper mit dem eigenen Proviant oder ein Morgenbröd in einer Raststätte. Damit fängt der Urlaub entspannt an. 
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Naish82 (24. Juli 2020)

Zu Beginn der Grenzöffnungen wurden wir mit Hamburger Kennzeichen raus gewunken, konnte aber mit Schleswig-Holsteinischer Adresse so weiter fahren ohne Mietverträge zu zeigen. Wie es aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht. Wir fahren das nächste Mal erst im September hoch


----------



## bloozer (24. Juli 2020)

Ist gerade jmd aktiv am Angeln? Falls ja, was läuft gerade?


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. Juli 2020)

Bin jetzt in Dänemark eingereist 
War gestern aber sehr zäh auf der Autobahn 7 1,5h Wartezeit 
Kupfermühle 1h sind dann über Pattburg und waren mit einer reichlichen halben Stunde noch gut bedient 
Also wenn irgend möglich unter der Woche anreisen. So weit zum Status an der Grenze. 
Grüße Uwe


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Juli 2020)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Bin jetzt in Dänemark eingereist
> War gestern aber sehr zäh auf der Autobahn 7 1,5h Wartezeit
> Kupfermühle 1h sind dann über Pattburg und waren mit einer reichlichen halben Stunde noch gut bedient
> Also wenn irgend möglich unter der Woche anreisen. So weit zum Status an der Grenze.
> Grüße Uwe



Hej Uwe,
Du bist leider blauäugig. Am Samstag ist in DK Bettenwechsel und nicht jeder Ferienhausanbieter oder Privatvermieter bieten eine Anreise unter der Woche an. Schaue mal auf meinen Beitrag #340 
Du bist auch noch eine Antwort schuldig ob Du mit einem gültigen Mietvertrag in DK die Grenze nach DE überqueren kannst und wieder zurückkehren kannst  
VG und einen schönen Urlaub,
Stefan


----------



## eislander (26. Juli 2020)

Bei der Rückreise nach D. gab es bis vergangenes Wochenende  keine Kontrollen, auch keine Zöllnner an der Grenze. Die Dänen machen nur Stichproben auch wenn dadurch in Stoßzeiten gelegentlich Stauss  bis 15 km entstehen. Gerne werden auch Womos kontrolliert da einige Kollegen es ohne Buchung eines Stellplatzes versuchen. In der Dänischen Presse gab es auch schon Berichte über Womos die Hotelbuchungen hatten aber dort nie angekommen sind. Damit macht man sich keine Freunde sondern löst Kontrollen aus. 
Gruß Eislander


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. Juli 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> einem


Weiss ich dort das die meisten Anbieter Samstag Bettenwechsel haben  
Wegen dem Raus und Rein nach dk  ich probiere es nächste einfach mal aus


----------



## Josten (26. Juli 2020)

Wir haben es am Wochenende auf Makrele versucht. Es gab leider nichts zu holen.


----------



## Toto2304 (26. Juli 2020)

Habe gerade nochmal Hvide Sande im Oktober gebucht.
Darf man in den Bereich zum Fjord hin angeln? Sieht aus wie nen kleiner Kanal zum Fjord hin. Unser Haus ist direkt da und da wäre es ja praktisch mal die Spinnrute zu nehmen und Richtung Fjord zu wandern.
War bißchen mühsam das auf dem Handy zu markieren.


----------



## anschmu (27. Juli 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal Hvide Sande im Oktober gebucht.
> Darf man in den Bereich zum Fjord hin angeln? Sieht aus wie nen kleiner Kanal zum Fjord hin. Unser Haus ist direkt da und da wäre es ja praktisch mal die Spinnrute zu nehmen und Richtung Fjord zu wandern.
> War bißchen mühsam das auf dem Handy zu markieren.


Moin , sollten dort keineVerbotsschilder stehen , kannst du dort angeln . Aber bitte mit Wathose vorsichtig sein , da der Untergrund sehr schlickig ist . Und du solltest dir bei Kot den Jahresfischereischein holen .


----------



## Toto2304 (27. Juli 2020)

@anschmu Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wathose hatte ich 2 mal mit aber noch nicht im Einsatz. Überlege eher ob ich mir nicht nen Belly Boot kaufe aber Frau ist da nicht so begeistert von.
Den Jahresschein für DK hole eh ich immer direkt im Januar online.


----------



## Naish82 (27. Juli 2020)

Der Boden vorm Hospiz ist nicht besonders Schlickig, kenne den Bereich vom Kiten recht gut. Ob da aber was mit der Spinne geht weiß ich nicht. Mit Glück im Kanal Vllt n paar kleine barsche...


----------



## Spoeket (27. Juli 2020)

Moin! Ich hatte ja kürzlich (Post 292) schon nach ein paar allgemeinen Infos gefragt.

Was mich noch konkret interessieren würde: Was für Tiefen erreicht beim Brandungsangeln (Strecke Bjerregard bis Hvide Sande) ungefähr bzw. was für Tiefen sind in Wurfweite? Eine Tiefenkarte konnte ich bisher nicht finden.

Die Wellen brechen sich ja doch sehr weit draußen...

Grüße!


----------



## anschmu (28. Juli 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Moin! Ich hatte ja kürzlich (Post 292) schon nach ein paar allgemeinen Infos gefragt.
> 
> Was mich noch konkret interessieren würde: Was für Tiefen erreicht beim Brandungsangeln (Strecke Bjerregard bis Hvide Sande) ungefähr bzw. was für Tiefen sind in Wurfweite? Eine Tiefenkarte konnte ich bisher nicht finden.
> 
> ...


Moin , du musst schauen wo sich die Wellen zuletzt brechen , die besten Wurfweiten liegen , nach Nachfrage bei einem Freund , bei 150 -200 m . Ist aber immer individuell , wo du gerade angelst . Einfach mal ein bischen das Gewässer beobachten , wo sich die erste Rinne befindet !


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juli 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , du musst schauen wo sich die Wellen zuletzt brechen , die besten Wurfweiten liegen , nach Nachfrage bei einem Freund , bei 150 -200 m . Ist aber immer individuell , wo du gerade angelst . Einfach mal ein bischen das Gewässer beobachten , wo sich die erste Rinne befindet !



@anschmu 
Wow, 150 - 200 Meter Wurfweite ist aber eine Hausnummer die ohne die richtige Ausrüstung (Rute/ Rolle/ Schnur und Vorfach) als normaler Angler kaum zu erreichen ist    Du hast natürlich recht was die örtlichen Gegebenheiten betrifft und wenn, dann sollte man bei auflaufenden Wasser angeln. Um ein paar Meter zu machen würde ich viellecht noch Watstiefel anziehen aber niemals eine Wathose !
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## anschmu (28. Juli 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @anschmu
> Wow, 150 - 200 Meter Wurfweite ist aber eine Hausnummer die ohne die richtige Ausrüstung (Rute/ Rolle/ Schnur und Vorfach) als normaler Angler kaum zu erreichen ist    Du hast natürlich recht was die örtlichen Gegebenheiten betrifft und wenn, dann sollte man bei auflaufenden Wasser angeln. Um ein paar Meter zu machen würde ich viellecht noch Watstiefel anziehen aber niemals eine Wathose !
> Gruß und Petri,
> Stefan


Moin , ist schon weit , aber mein Freund ist in Hamburg in der Meeressportgruppe und die Ausrüstung schon spitze . Ich geh nur ab und zu mal mit wenn wir bzw. er ans Meer geht . Meist angelt er auf Langeland !


----------



## rainzor (28. Juli 2020)

Moin, aber Langeland ist nicht HS. Über die Jahre hinweg haben sich hier ja immer wieder Plattfisch-Spezis geäußert.
Und die haben immer so von 20-30 Metern geschrieben. Eben die erste Rinne vom Strand aus gesehen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Juli 2020)

Moin in die Runde,

wir haben immer im Bereich 50m bis 80m gefischt Flundern, Klieschen, Wolfsbarsche und Seelachse (wirklich kleine) waren den Wattwrümern und Heringsfetzen nicht abgetan.
Brandungsangeln ist in Hvide Sande immer recht kurzweilig, du solltest nur nicht zu leicht fischen ab 190gr Kralle gehts, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt solltest du auch mal von der Südmole die Brandung befischen macht echt Laune, nur mußt du aufpassen wenn du auf die Steine gehst zum Fisch anlanden die sind teilweise recht glitschig


Gruß Frank


----------



## Spoeket (28. Juli 2020)

Top, danke für die Rückmeldungen! @astacus: Hast du auf der Südmole ganz normal deine Brandungsrutenhalter etc. aufgebaut, sprich geht das? Oder muss man seine Ruten da eher in den Steinen versenken...;-) ?


----------



## raxrue (29. Juli 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Top, danke für die Rückmeldungen! @astacus: Hast du auf der Südmole ganz normal deine Brandungsrutenhalter etc. aufgebaut, sprich geht das? Oder muss man seine Ruten da eher in den Steinen versenken...;-) ?




Servus...wenn du Platte Angeln willst und etwas fährst dann an Sondervig vorbei zum Baekbygard Strand....da suchst du dir eine Parknische wo du einen ganz kurzen Hupfer über die Dünnen hast...in diesen Bereichen fällt die Küste schnell tiefer ab...musst mal auf Google schauen...da ist Links nach dem Sidselbjerg Strand und Vorm  Baekbygard Strand ein einzelner Hof und da giebt es Strandparkplätze...und da sind auch Steinpackungen im Meer....


----------



## raxrue (29. Juli 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Servus...wenn du Platte Angeln willst und etwas fährst dann an Sondervig vorbei zum Baekbygard Strand....da suchst du dir eine Parknische wo du einen ganz kurzen Hupfer über die Dünnen hast...in diesen Bereichen fällt die Küste schnell tiefer ab...musst mal auf Google schauen...da ist Links nach dem Sidselbjerg Strand und Vorm  Baekbygard Strand ein einzelner Hof und da giebt es Strandparkplätze...und da sind auch Steinpackungen im Meer....


oder such auf Google gleich die Steinpackungen am Strand ..dann bist du schon richtig....


----------



## raxrue (29. Juli 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> oder such auf Google gleich die Steinpackungen am Strand ..dann bist du schon richtig....


da müssten dann auch Bunkerreste zu finden sein...


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Juli 2020)

Wir waren 2016 auf der Südmole Windstärke 7 aus Nordwest, ich hatte in 3Std. zwei Dutzend Klischen bis 34cm und einen 45er Wolfsbarsch 190gr Kralle war grenzwertig.
Die Seenotretter tatten mir leid, obwohl sie noch recht gutgelaunt aussahen, ich hätte nur gereiert.
Dem Sidselbjerg Strand hatten wir auch einen  Besuch abgestattet da waren die Ruten auch die ganze Zeit in Bewegung.
Bunkerreste hast du an der ganzen Küste.

















Gruß Frank


----------



## ostseeliebhaber (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind coronabedingt das erste Mal in Dänemark zum Brandungsangeln, waren sonst bisher immer in Schweden. Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen nützlichen Tipps, da es unser erstes Mal im Seegewässer sein wird und wir sonst eigentlich Hecht und Karpfenangler sind.

Eine Frage die ich mir partout nicht beantworten kann: Wir wollen an den Molen in Hvide Sande und an Baekbygard Strand (u.a. auf Plattfisch) angeln. Benötigen wir nun 2 Angelscheine? Die über das HVide Sande Sportcenter haben wir schon.

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Andreas


----------



## Double2004 (30. Juli 2020)

ostseeliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind coronabedingt das erste Mal in Dänemark zum Brandungsangeln, waren sonst bisher immer in Schweden. Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen nützlichen Tipps, da es unser erstes Mal im Seegewässer sein wird und wir sonst eigentlich Hecht und Karpfenangler sind.
> 
> ...




Moin!

Den staatlichen Angelschein für Dänemark brauchst du in jedem Fall, wenn du in DK im Meer angelst. Zu erwerben unter fisketegn.dk .
Für den Hafenbereich von Hvide Sande brauchst du den zusätzlichen Hafenschein, den du da offenbar schon hast.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Astacus74 (30. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein Auszug:
Voraussetzung für das Angeln in Dänischen Gewässern ist der Besitz des Staatlichen Dänischen Angelscheins.

Es gibt zwei Ausnahmen:
1. Für das Angeln in Kommerziellen Angelteichen(„Put&Take-Seen“) wird dieser Schein nicht benötigt.
2. Auch Personen, die das 18 lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet oder das 65 Lebensjahr vollendet haben, müssen für die Ausübung der Angelei in Dänemark keinen solchen Schein besitzen.

Der Hafen-, Schleusen- und Molenbereich ist Bezahlungszone hier brauchst du einen extra Schein den du ja anscheinend schon hast.






Bei  KOTT Fritid (Angelladen) kriegst du den Schein für die Bezahlzone, du hast dann auch die Möglichkeit im Reinigungsraum deinen Fang zu säubern.
Also wenn du vor der Schleuse, im Hafen oder auf den Molen fischen willst brauchst du diesen Schein.
Kinder unter 13 Jahren angeln gratis und ohne Zugangskarte für die Angelplätze in der Bezahlungszone. Sie haben auch freien Zugang zum Reinigungsraum.
Zwischen dem 1. November und dem 14. März ist das Sportfischereicenter Hvide Sande geschlossen.
In diesem Zeitraum ist Bezahlung zur Zahlungszone nicht erforderlich.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruß Frank


----------



## bloozer (31. Juli 2020)

Ist jmd aktuell in Hvide Sande am Angeln? Was wird gerade gefangen? Geht jmd von euch auf Makrele heute oder morgen?


----------



## BigHead (31. Juli 2020)

Mich würde interessieren, ob gerade überhaupt Makrelen gefangen werden?


----------



## benzy (31. Juli 2020)

Letzte Woche wurden am Schwimmsteg zahlreiche Hornfische gefangen. Von gefangenen Makrelen war an der Nordmole nichts zu sehen-der Wind kam ja auch die letzten Tage ordentlich aus westlicher Richtung.


----------



## Morphel (1. August 2020)

Hornis gab es auch auf der Fjordseite, solange die Schleusentore geschlossen waren. Dies war in den letzten Tagen jedoch nur selten der Fall, dafür gab es ordentlich Wind aus Westen, was das Angeln nicht einfacher gemacht hat. Makrelen habe ich ebenfalls keine mitbekommen. Heute wieder schönes Wetter, aber keine Zeit zum Angeln


----------



## Zaph (2. August 2020)

Wir sind seit gestern hier. Am Hafen vor der Schleuse scheint gerade nicht viel zu gehen, die die wir angesprochen haben, waren alle Schneider. Laut Verkäufer im Angelladen sind wir 3-4 Wochen zu spät für Makrelen, die waren dieses Jahr wohl sehr früh da. Bis auf gestern war hier aber auch beständig Westwind. Wir werden es trotzdem Mal versuchen und vielleicht auch mal auf die Aussenmolen ausweichen, mit zwei 6-jährigen Jungs im Schlepptau wird das aber schwierig. Brandungsruten haben wir leider nicht mit. Wenn jemand Tipps hat sind diese herzlich willkommen.


----------



## anschmu (2. August 2020)

Auf der Fjord Seite an der Schleuse müsste eigentlich auch Aal laufen.


----------



## ostseeliebhaber (2. August 2020)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Tipps. Wir sind ab nächsten Samstag da und ich kann gerne täglich berichten. Es wird aber unser erster Urlaub als Meeresangler. Ihr solltet also nicht allzu viel draud geben.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. August 2020)

ostseeliebhaber schrieb:


> Danke für eure zahlreichen Tipps. Wir sind ab nächsten Samstag da und ich kann gerne täglich berichten. Es wird aber unser erster Urlaub als Meeresangler. Ihr solltet also nicht allzu viel draud geben.



Moinsens,
Berichte einfach und vielleicht können Dir dann Tips gegeben werden was eventuell schief gelaufen ist oder verbessert werden kann.
Gruß, einen schönen Uralub und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## bloozer (2. August 2020)

Momentan läuft Hornhecht sehr gut (wenn die Schleusentore zu sind). Teilweise wurde im Minutentakt gefangen. Persönlich war ich 2x im Put&Take Sondervig unterwegs. Habe ca. 11kg Fisch gefangen (Trout Jara Gummis)...


----------



## Spoeket (3. August 2020)

Moin! Ich hätte noch eine weitere Frage zur Fischauktion in Hvide Sande: Für Touris ist die nur am Sonntag geöffnet und kann man dort auch unter der Woche Fisch kaufen?


----------



## anschmu (3. August 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Moin! Ich hätte noch eine weitere Frage zur Fischauktion in Hvide Sande: Für Touris ist die nur am Sonntag geöffnet und kann man dort auch unter der Woche Fisch kaufen?


Soviel ich weiß nur Sonntags . Aber von den Kuttern kannst du direkt kaufen , oder in den Fischläden !


----------



## BigHead (4. August 2020)

Welche Mole ist denn bekanntlich die bessere für Makrele?


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Moin! Ich hätte noch eine weitere Frage zur Fischauktion in Hvide Sande: Für Touris ist die nur am Sonntag geöffnet und kann man dort auch unter der Woche Fisch kaufen?


Hier bekommst du frisch und günstig schollen 





						Havfrisk Fisk - skib
					






					havfriskfisk.dk


----------



## anschmu (5. August 2020)

Moin , wer ist ab 4.9. oben ? Habe ne Woche gebucht vielleicht kann man sich ja mal Treffen !


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , wer ist ab 4.9. oben ? Habe ne Woche gebucht vielleicht kann man sich ja mal Treffen !


Ich, ab 05.09. Zwei Wochen. Du bist recht oft am Forellensee, oder? Da komme ich gerne mal mit.


----------



## anschmu (6. August 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich, ab 05.09. Zwei Wochen. Du bist recht oft am Forellensee, oder? Da komme ich gerne mal mit.


Jow . Fahre meist früh nach No . Da meine Familie dann noch schläft . Meist nur führ 2-3 Stunden . Vielleicht können wir ja einen Tourn zusammmen machen !


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Jow . Fahre meist früh nach No . Da meine Familie dann noch schläft . Meist nur führ 2-3 Stunden . Vielleicht können wir ja einen Tourn zusammmen machen !


Bei mir schläft leider nur der menschliche Teil der Familie länger  Aber so ein kurzer Törn wäre prima. Ist das der oxriver, den du meinst? Da war ich seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr, reizt mich aber schon es mal wieder zu versuchen.


----------



## Spoeket (6. August 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hier bekommst du frisch und günstig schollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur Scholle oder auch weitere Fischarten?


----------



## BigHead (6. August 2020)

Jemand vor Ort und kann etwas zur aktuellen Situation auf Makrele sagen?


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Nur Scholle oder auch weitere Fischarten?


Ich hab da auch Steinbutt gesehen. Aber kein Dorsch o. ä.


----------



## AndiS (6. August 2020)

Hallo! Was geht denn zur Zeit in der Brandung?


----------



## anschmu (6. August 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bei mir schläft leider nur der menschliche Teil der Familie länger  Aber so ein kurzer Törn wäre prima. Ist das der oxriver, den du meinst? Da war ich seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr, reizt mich aber schon es mal wieder zu versuchen.


Moin . Ich fahre immer an den Stampevej 8 . Ist der kleine Teich ein Stück weiter auf der rechten Seite . Oxriver direkt ist mir zu künstlich !


----------



## Hitechisred (6. August 2020)

Im Post weiter oben hieß es vom Angelgeschäft aus das die Makrelen seit 2-3 Wochen weg sind. Würde mich aber stark wundern wenn bis zum Ende des Sommers vom Ufer aus keine mehr gefangen werden. Ich bin ab dem 22.08 für 2 Wochen in Argab unterhalb von Hvide Sande und werde es bei guten Wetter und Windverhältnissen auch probieren. Und natürlich Brandung in Argab.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Ich fahre immer an den Stampevej 8 . Ist der kleine Teich ein Stück weiter auf der rechten Seite . Oxriver direkt ist mir zu künstlich !


Davon hab ich bisher nur gehört. Aber durchaus positiv. Auch da können wir es gerne versuchen.


----------



## anschmu (6. August 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Davon hab ich bisher nur gehört. Aber durchaus positiv. Auch da können wir es gerne versuchen.


Super. Dann schreiben wir  am 5.9. Gegen Abend wenn ihr alles aus gepackt habt. Gruß Andreas


----------



## bloozer (6. August 2020)

War bis jetzt einmal in der Brandung unterwegs. Lief leider nichts. Makrele könnte Anfang der nächsten Woche reinkommen...


----------



## Oxo86 (7. August 2020)

Moin. Bin zur Zeit in Thorsminde. Gestern in der Brandung 2 Schollen ergattert. Der Wind hat heute morgen auf Ost gedreht bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Soll auch erstmal so bleiben. Denke auch das auf Makrele noch was gehen sollte.


----------



## Sparky1337 (7. August 2020)

Moin moin, 

Makrelen sind diese woche nicht da gewesen,  ich habe bei Kott gefragt sie waren schon  da.. evtl. Kommen sie nochmal???


----------



## ClasicII (7. August 2020)

Zaph schrieb:


> Wir sind seit gestern hier. Am Hafen vor der Schleuse scheint gerade nicht viel zu gehen, die die wir angesprochen haben, waren alle Schneider. Laut Verkäufer im Angelladen sind wir 3-4 Wochen zu spät für Makrelen, die waren dieses Jahr wohl sehr früh da. Bis auf gestern war hier aber auch beständig Westwind. Wir werden es trotzdem Mal versuchen und vielleicht auch mal auf die Aussenmolen ausweichen, mit zwei 6-jährigen Jungs im Schlepptau wird das aber schwierig. Brandungsruten haben wir leider nicht mit. Wenn jemand Tipps hat sind diese herzlich willkommen.


......unglaublich!welche Aushilfe hat dir das denn erzählt?
Die letzten Jahre wurden Makrelen noch locker bis Ende September gefangen, dann aber in erster Linie direkt vom Strand und nicht von den Molen.
Selbst 2017 wurden in der ersten Oktoberwoche noch Makrelen gefangen, ebenfalls vom Strand.
Gruß


----------



## Double2004 (7. August 2020)

Sparky1337 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Makrelen sind diese woche nicht da gewesen,  ich habe bei Kott gefragt sie waren schon  da.. evtl. Kommen sie nochmal???



Mit Blick auf die Wettervorhersage gehe ich stark davon aus, dass man in spätestens 3 Tagen gute Chancen von den Molen aus haben wird!

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Hitechisred (7. August 2020)

ClasicII schrieb:


> ......unglaublich!welche Aushilfe hat dir das denn erzählt?
> Die letzten Jahre wurden Makrelen noch locker bis Ende September gefangen, dann aber in erster Linie direkt vom Strand und nicht von den Molen.
> Selbst 2017 wurden in der ersten Oktoberwoche noch Makrelen gefangen, ebenfalls vom Strand.
> Gruß


Amen!
Allerdings habe ich das mit dem Strand nicht gewusst.
Auch einfach mit Blinker und Vorfach?
Die eine oder andere Makrele wird bestimmt noch gefangen..
Gruß


----------



## Sparky1337 (7. August 2020)

Leider fahre ich morgen


----------



## bloozer (8. August 2020)

War heute jmd. unterwegs auf Makrele?


----------



## Oxo86 (9. August 2020)

Moin. 
War gerade ein paar Stunden los. War nix zu holen auf Makrele. War aber hier in Thorsminde. Versuche später noch mein Glück in der Brandung. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## bloozer (9. August 2020)

Danke für die Info. War jmd. gestern oder heute in Hvide Sande auf Makrele angeln?


----------



## Oxo86 (9. August 2020)

War doch nicht mehr los. Bei dem Wetter ist an angeln nicht zu denken.


----------



## ostseeliebhaber (9. August 2020)

Wir sind heute die Molen und die Schleusen abgelaufen. An den Molen hatten sie einen Wolfsbarsch und null Makrelen. An der Schleuse gab es einen Hlrnhecht aber die Schleusen waren auch auf. Wir waren in der Nähe der kleinen Mole und hatten Plattfisch und Makrelen versucht. Nichts

Platte am Bakerystrand war heute früh auch nix. Haben es in der Flut versucht. War wohl nicht so schlau.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. August 2020)

Probiert es mal ab 2 Stunden vor Höchststand sollte dann klappen am besten in den Tidenkalender schauen, den kriegst du auch bei Kottfried.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sparky1337 (10. August 2020)

Samstag nochmal auf der Südmole gewesen angler ohne Ende aber nichts gefangen.  Ich habe dann im Uferbereich  2-3 Meerforellen schwimmen sehn. 

Meer Äschen gabs auch genug.


----------



## jörn (10. August 2020)

Laut wetteronline soll die Tage ablandiger Wind sein dazu Kaiserwetter! Ich hoffe ihr kriegt ein paar Makrelen ans Band!

Petri


----------



## ostseeliebhaber (10. August 2020)

Heute 2h grüne Mole und 1h rote Mole aif Makrele, 2h mit Buttlöffel bei Bakebystrand auf Butt. Immer noch Schneider. 

An den Molen ging auch für die anderen gar nix.


----------



## jörn (10. August 2020)

Also Ferring Strand (ich weiß ist ein bisschen weiter weg) war Makrele gut früh morgens und abends ab 1800 bis Sonnenuntergang.
Man sieht die Makrelen Trupps rauben / die futterfische an die Wasseroberfläche flüchten. Ablandiger Wind vorausgesetzt.
Wenn man eine Reserve Rute mit Paternoster hat und in dieses jagdgeschehen wirft und trifft dann muss einfach was beißen!


----------



## okram24 (13. August 2020)

Das Wetter sollte jetzt passen, auch die Wellen nehmen immer mehr ab. 
Kann mal jemand vor Ort berichten, ob die Makrelen schon wieder da sind?


----------



## Oxo86 (13. August 2020)

Moin Okram. 
Ausser Sonnenbrand ist gerade nix zu holen. Die letzten Tage alles versucht aber in der Brandung und auf Makrelen geht nix. Trotzdem, Wetter ist traumhaft und es gibt auch zum angeln wieder bessere Tage. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## ostseeliebhaber (13. August 2020)

Wir haben es in Fering Thyborön und Torsminde auf Makrele probiert. Überall nix. In Torsminde gehen Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht ganz ok. Und viele aber sehr kleine Platten.


----------



## BigHead (14. August 2020)

Habe gestern eine Kuttertour gemacht. Die Makrelen stehen noch gut 5 km vor der Küste.


----------



## Lucaslupp (14. August 2020)

Fahre morgen für eine Woche in die Nähe von Hvide Sande, hast du ne Kutter Tour die zu empfehlen ist ?


----------



## BigHead (14. August 2020)

Fahr nach Thyborøn und mach eine Tour mit der MS Muddi. Der Kaptain findet immer Fisch.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2020)

Mittlerweile kann man wohl in hvide Sande im Outdoorladen gegenüber von Kott Fritid nicht nur Angelkajaks leihen, sondern auch ein Aluboot mit Motor. Nicht ganz günstig (Kajak 700, Boot 1000 kronen am Tag). Aber für einen Tagesausflug mit mehreren Anglern sicher sehr schön!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. August 2020)

Lucaslupp schrieb:


> Fahre morgen für eine Woche in die Nähe von Hvide Sande, hast du ne Kutter Tour die zu empfehlen ist ?



Die MS Solea ist ein schöner Kutter. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wieder Skipper ist. Da hört man seit Jahren viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. Ich werde wohl Anfang September die Solea mal wieder testen.
Richtig gute Kutter findest Du aber in Thyborøn (MS Bodil, MS MUDDI und MS NEMO) oder weiter nördlicher z.B. in Hanstholm. Die Skipper wissen wo der Fisch steht.
Weitere Infos zum Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal in dem Beitrag
*Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee *
zusammen geschrieben.


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Die MS Solea ist ein schöner Kutter. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wieder Skipper ist. Da hört man seit Jahren viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. Ich werde wohl Anfang September die Solea mal wieder testen.
> 
> zusammen geschrieben.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl Anfang September die Solea mal wieder testen.


Privater Urlaub oder redaktioneller Ausflug? Bin in drei Wochen endlich mal wieder oben. Nur mit dem Kutter fahre ich nicht, bin nicht seefest...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. August 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Privater Urlaub



Füße hoch und entspannt weg ;-)


----------



## Spoeket (18. August 2020)

Moin! War gestern Abend auf der Südmole in Hvide Sande. War gut was los, was auch für die Nordmole gilt.

Die Makrelen waren da! Zunächst einzelne Fänge und dann kurze Zeit sehr konzentriert. Wichtig war es, eher kleine Paternoster zu nehmen. Ich habe lange zu groß gefischt und nicht gefangen. Mit Heringspaternoster lief es dann! Die Makrelen hatten hauptsächlich kleine Heringe in den Mägen.


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (18. August 2020)

Das hört sich interessant an! Wir sind momentan im Familienurlaub in Nymindegab, werde in den nächsten Tagen versuchen ein paar Makrelen zu erwischen! Sind die Makrelen im Hafenbecken oder ausserhalb der Molen? Beim Meeresangeln kenne ich mich überzeugt nicht aus! Bin für alle aktuellen Infos dankbar!

Grüße Johannes


----------



## Spoeket (18. August 2020)

...Gestern Abend waren sie im Außenbereich. Im Hafenbecken war keine Aktivität, habe zumindest nichts gesehen.

Heute Abend war ich in der Brandung 3km südlich von Bjerregard: Gar nichts. Haken dauerhaft blank! Wie ist es hier mit Krebsen o. ä.? Sind die daran Schuld?


----------



## jörn (19. August 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> ...Gestern Abend waren sie im Außenbereich. Im Hafenbecken war keine Aktivität, habe zumindest nichts gesehen.
> 
> Heute Abend war ich in der Brandung 3km südlich von Bjerregard: Gar nichts. Haken dauerhaft blank! Wie ist es hier mit Krebsen o. ä.? Sind die daran Schuld?


Da würde ich von ausgehen...
vielleicht Seeringelwürmer o. Fischnetzen fixiert mit elastic bait. Dann haben sie etwas länger was zum knabbern und man selber kann evt ein zweites Mal auswerfen.

petri


----------



## Spoeket (19. August 2020)

...habe eine Rute immer mit Elastic Bait und Heringsfetzen beködert...leider das selbe Ergebnis wie mit den Wattwürmern :/


----------



## Spoeket (20. August 2020)

...gestern Abend nochmal gegen 20.15 Uhr auf die Südmole: 5 maßige Makrelen ließen sich noch verhaften. Es geht also aktuell nicht nur bei Ostwind. Habe fünf kleinere Fische zurückgesetzt. Die Größen variieren ziemlich stark. 

Einen guten Einzelfisch - ich tippe auf Wolfsbarsch oder Meerforelle - habe ich leider nach kurzem Drill verloren. Hätte zumindest gerne kurz gesehen, was sich da zwischen den Makrelen rumgetrieben hat...


----------



## jörn (20. August 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> ...gestern Abend nochmal gegen 20.15 Uhr auf die Südmole: 5 maßige Makrelen ließen sich noch verhaften. Es geht also aktuell nicht nur bei Ostwind. Habe fünf kleinere Fische zurückgesetzt. Die Größen variieren ziemlich stark.
> 
> Einen guten Einzelfisch - ich tippe auf Wolfsbarsch oder Meerforelle - habe ich leider nach kurzem Drill verloren. Hätte zumindest gerne kurz gesehen, was sich da zwischen den Makrelen rumgetrieben hat...


Vielen Dank für deine Meldungen!
Wie hast du denn gefischt? Mit Paternoster oder Pose? Hast du Aktivität an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen?

weiterhin dickes Petri!

hoffe du hast noch ein paar Tage!


----------



## Spoeket (21. August 2020)

Gerne!

Heute Abend ist Abreise und ich werde nicht nochmal los. Der Wind bläst auch recht heftig aus Süd...Aktivität an der Oberfläche gab es am ersten Abend bei glatter See. Da waren die Makrelen am Rauben und haben die kleinen Heringe hochgedrückt. Gefischt habe ich ausschließlich mit Paternoster und 40g-Pilker am Ende. Ein paar Leute hatten auch eine Pose im Wasser...


----------



## raxrue (24. August 2020)

Servus zusammen..bin aus dem heiligen Land zurück.....ab 16.00 Uhr ging das Fischen meist los los....auf den Molen mit Tendenz Strand...weiter drausen auf den Molen wurde auch gefischt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders gefangen..27 gramm Meerforellenblinker und Silberfarbene Makrellenpaternoster..war immer Gegen den Wind angeln...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (25. August 2020)

Ich hoffe etwas, dass es kommende Woche auch noch von der Mole auf Makrele läuft. Die Windvorhersage ist allerdings alles andere als stabil. Daumen gedrückt.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2020)

Ich drücke mal ganz uneigennützig mit  Hauptsache es gibt ein paar windstille Tage, damit ich mit dem Belly auf den Fjord kann. Makrelen wären ein Bonus.


----------



## fischflotz (25. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
weiss jemand wie es Otto geht? Hatte nur gelesen dass er nach Deutschland umgezogen ist.


----------



## okram24 (25. August 2020)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> weiss jemand wie es Otto geht? Hatte nur gelesen dass er nach Deutschland umgezogen ist.


Otto geht es gut. Ich habe letzte Woche mit ihm telefoniert. Er renoviert fleißig sein neues Atelier in seiner alten Heimat und hat es noch nicht geschafft sich im AB wieder einzuloggen. Er hat auch schon wieder viele Pläne für die Zukunft.


----------



## Steinburger (27. August 2020)

Hej Moin,wir wollen zum ersten Mal nach Hvide Sande.Kann mir jemand sagen wie gerade die Lage vor Ort ist?In Bezug auf WoMo Stellplatz und natürlich Fisch.Ich würde mich sehr über eine Meldung freuen.
Gruß


----------



## raxrue (27. August 2020)

Steinburger schrieb:


> Hej Moin,wir wollen zum ersten Mal nach Hvide Sande.Kann mir jemand sagen wie gerade die Lage vor Ort ist?In Bezug auf WoMo Stellplatz und natürlich Fisch.Ich würde mich sehr über eine Meldung freuen.
> Gruß




Also beim derzeitigen Wind und Wetterlage würde ich jetzt zur rechten Mole bis zum Knick (Absatz) hochgehenund dann nach rechts raus Fischen..


----------



## anschmu (28. August 2020)

Steinburger schrieb:


> Hej Moin,wir wollen zum ersten Mal nach Hvide Sande.Kann mir jemand sagen wie gerade die Lage vor Ort ist?In Bezug auf WoMo Stellplatz und natürlich Fisch.Ich würde mich sehr über eine Meldung freuen.
> Gruß


Moin, am Hafen in Hvide Sande auf der Nordsee Seite ist ein WoMo-Stellplatz


----------



## Locke (28. August 2020)

Steinburger schrieb:


> In Bezug auf WoMo Stellplatz und natürlich Fisch.Ich würde mich sehr über eine Meldung freuen.
> Gruß



Wenn Du ohne Stromanschluss auskommst, dann wären das die beiden, die ich vor Ort kenne.


----------



## Steinburger (28. August 2020)

Ja super,die hatte ich mir auch ausgeschaut.Danke erstmal für die schnellen Infos.Morgen früh geht's Richtung DK.Mal sehen ob was geht.Als erstes wird der nördliche Platz angefahren,da der Wind ja von oben kommt.Da erstmal versuchen und auch nur mit Blech,habe Kind und Kegel dabei,also wird vorerst nur in den Abendstunden oder frühen Morgenstunden gefischt.Ist es denn allgemein noch voll im Ort?
Ich berichte.....


----------



## Timo.Keibel (28. August 2020)

Steinburger schrieb:


> Morgen früh geht's Richtung DK.



Dito! BIn auch morgen auf der A7 Richtung Hvide Sande unterwegs!


----------



## Michael_05er (29. August 2020)

Bei mir ist es noch eine lange Woche, dann sind wir auch oben


----------



## Tim1983 (29. August 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Dito! BIn auch morgen auf der A7 Richtung Hvide Sande unterwegs!


Hey, ich hoffe ihr seid gut angekommen. Könnt ihr was zur Grenze schreiben, wann seid ihr am Grenzübergang angekommen und wie lange habt ihr an der Grenze gebraucht?


----------



## Steinburger (29. August 2020)

So,wir sind seit 18:00 hier in Hvide Sande.Meine ersten Gehversuche habe ich auch schon gestartet 45 Min bei untergehender Sonne an der nördlichen Mole aber leider nichts.Nach Gesprächen mit anderen wurde über den Tag verteilt nicht so gut gefangen....Von einem Wolf habe ich gehört.
An der Grenze B5 lief alles bestens.
Gehe die nächsten Tage immer mal wieder los und werde berichten.....


----------



## Tim1983 (29. August 2020)

Steinburger schrieb:


> So,wir sind seit 18:00 hier in Hvide Sande.Meine ersten Gehversuche habe ich auch schon gestartet 45 Min bei untergehender Sonne an der nördlichen Mole aber leider nichts.Nach Gesprächen mit anderen wurde über den Tag verteilt nicht so gut gefangen....Von einem Wolf habe ich gehört.
> An der Grenze B5 lief alles bestens.
> Gehe die nächsten Tage immer mal wieder los und werde berichten.....



Um wieviel Uhr, bist du denn an der Grenze angekommen? War kein Stau?


----------



## Kleiner91 (30. August 2020)

Moin moin, 
Wir waren gestern an der Grenze A7 gegen 10 Uhr vormittags und haben gut 25-30 Minuten gebraucht. 
Wollen morgen mal schauen ob im Hafen / Mole was los ist. Hat noch jemand ein Tipp südlich von Hvide Sande zum Brandunsangeln ? Sind ca 30 km südlich in Küstennähe oder sollte man doch lieber komplett hoch fahren ?


----------



## Michael_05er (30. August 2020)

Nymindegab am Strand soll auch gut sein für Platte hab ich immer mal gehört. Laut fb werden aktuell ganz gut Heringe gefangen an der Schleuse. Wäre ja krass, wenn der herbstliche Hering jetzt schon unterwegs ist. Mir käme es gelegen


----------



## Tim1983 (30. August 2020)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Wir waren gestern an der Grenze A7 gegen 10 Uhr vormittags und haben gut 25-30 Minuten gebraucht.
> Wollen morgen mal schauen ob im Hafen / Mole was los ist. Hat noch jemand ein Tipp südlich von Hvide Sande zum Brandunsangeln ? Sind ca 30 km südlich in Küstennähe oder sollte man doch lieber komplett hoch fahren ?


Moin,
du kannst eigentlich die ganze Küste entlang fangen. Wir haben schon am Vejers Strand, am Henne Strand Platten und Wittlinge gefangen, Nymindegab, Bjergeborg Strand, nördlich von Hvide Sande genau das gleiche. Nur nicht die Fische überwerfen   .


----------



## Steinburger (30. August 2020)

Tim1983 schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr, bist du denn an der Grenze angekommen? War kein Stau?


Nein,kein Stau.Um 15:00 waren wir an der Grenze


----------



## Tim1983 (30. August 2020)

Steinburger schrieb:


> Nein,kein Stau.Um 15:00 waren wir an der Grenze


Super, dank Dir für die Info


----------



## fischflotz (31. August 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Otto geht es gut. Ich habe letzte Woche mit ihm telefoniert. Er renoviert fleißig sein neues Atelier in seiner alten Heimat und hat es noch nicht geschafft sich im AB wieder einzuloggen. Er hat auch schon wieder viele Pläne für die Zukunft.


Das hört sich gut an. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Kleiner91 (31. August 2020)

Sonnige Grüße aus Hvide Sande
Waren heute sowohl am Steg und auch an der Mole doch leider komplett ohne Erfolg. Auch andere Angler waren nur mit leeren Eimern unterwegs soweit wir es gesehen haben bzw. mit den Leuten mit denen ich gesprochen habe. Haben im Hafen dann noch versucht auf Grund Aale zu bekommen da es letztes Jahr sehr gut lief auch tagsüber doch auch dort kann ich leider kein Erfolg für den heutigen Tag vermelden. Soweit ein kleines Update von mir 
Petri heil euch allen


----------



## Tim1983 (31. August 2020)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Sonnige Grüße aus Hvide Sande
> Waren heute sowohl am Steg und auch an der Mole doch leider komplett ohne Erfolg. Auch andere Angler waren nur mit leeren Eimern unterwegs soweit wir es gesehen haben bzw. mit den Leuten mit denen ich gesprochen habe. Haben im Hafen dann noch versucht auf Grund Aale zu bekommen da es letztes Jahr sehr gut lief auch tagsüber doch auch dort kann ich leider kein Erfolg für den heutigen Tag vermelden. Soweit ein kleines Update von mir
> Petri heil euch allen


Moin,
keine Barsche am Steg in Nymindegab? Oder welchen Steg meinst du?


----------



## Kleiner91 (31. August 2020)

Ich meinte den Steg in hvide sande 
Den Steg den du meinst da waren wir noch nicht. Aber direkt gegenüber saßen gestern 2 Dänen die hatten barsche ich kann nur nicht sagen womit sie geködert haben. Da wäre ich für Tipps offen dann geht man nicht leer nach Hause


----------



## Tim1983 (31. August 2020)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Steg in hvide sande
> Den Steg den du meinst da waren wir noch nicht. Aber direkt gegenüber saßen gestern 2 Dänen die hatten barsche ich kann nur nicht sagen womit sie geködert haben. Da wäre ich für Tipps offen dann geht man nicht leer nach Hause


In Nymindegab am Steg ging schon immer ganz klassische Posenmontage mit Tauwurm.
Gufis am Jig funktioniert da auch gut.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (31. August 2020)

Nabend in die Runde,
nun geht es nach gefühlten zig Jahren endlich wieder nach Dänemark. Mit im Gepäck Angelruten, zwei Fahrräder und ein Korb für Pilze.

Ein Angelschein brauch ich , dass weiß ich noch. Aber ein Begehungsschein für die Hafengegend von Hvide Sande? Wo bekomme ich denn den her?
Und Pilze wollen wir mal sehen wo es welche gibt. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein Tipp. 
Wir sind in Bjerregard.

Danke und bleibt Gesund
Gruss Dirk


----------



## jörn (31. August 2020)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Nabend in die Runde,
> nun geht es nach gefühlten zig Jahren endlich wieder nach Dänemark. Mit im Gepäck Angelruten, zwei Fahrräder und ein Korb für Pilze.
> 
> Ein Angelschein brauch ich , dass weiß ich noch. Aber ein Begehungsschein für die Hafengegend von Hvide Sande? Wo bekomme ich denn den her?
> ...


ach Pilze sammeln auch eine tolle Idee! Bin ab nä Woche etwas weiter nordwärts. Wann gehts bei euch los?
Diese sogenannte Zugangskarte könnt Ihr im Tourist Büro den Angelgeschäften vort Ort  sowie online auf der Website vom Hvide Sande sportfiskercenter kaufen.
Petri


----------



## Tauwurmbader (31. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> ach Pilze sammeln auch eine tolle Idee! Bin ab nä Woche etwas weiter nordwärts. Wann gehts bei euch los?
> Diese sogenannte Zugangskarte könnt Ihr im Tourist Büro den Angelgeschäften vort Ort  sowie online auf der Website vom Hvide Sande sportfiskercenter kaufen.
> Petri




Jörn, Danke für den Tipp. Los geht's in ca.2 Wochen wenn alles klappen sollte.
Die beiden Karten werden wir vor Ort holen. Fahren ja frühzeitig los.


----------



## okram24 (31. August 2020)

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich im Oktober auch mal Pilze gesucht. An der Küste ging gar nichts. Liegt vielleicht am Salz, hab ich mir eingebildet?
Fündig geworden bin ich dann in der Nähe von Skjern!
Schauen Sie sich diesen Ort über HERE WeGo an: Pilze https://share.here.com/l/56.00015,8.43755,Pilze?z=6&t=normal&ref=android


----------



## Tim1983 (31. August 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren habe ich im Oktober auch mal Pilze gesucht. An der Küste ging gar nichts. Liegt vielleicht am Salz, hab ich mir eingebildet?
> Fündig geworden bin ich dann in der Nähe von Skjern!
> Schauen Sie sich diesen Ort über HERE WeGo an: Pilze https://share.here.com/l/56.00015,8.43755,Pilze?z=6&t=normal&ref=android


Blaabjerg in der Nähe vom Henne Strand, geht auch super mit Pilzen


----------



## Kleiner91 (31. August 2020)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Jörn, Danke für den Tipp. Los geht's in ca.2 Wochen wenn alles klappen sollte.
> Die beiden Karten werden wir vor Ort holen. Fahren ja frühzeitig los.


Mein Tipp ist wenn man vom Süden kommt über die Brücke fahren und dann im Kreisverkehr die 3te Ausfahrt. Dort kommt auf der linken Seite ein schwarzes Fischgeschäft. Dort sind die hvide sande angelkarten günstiger als bei der ersten Ausfahrt im Kreisverkehr. Dort im roten angelgeschäft kosten die Karten mehr


----------



## Tauwurmbader (1. September 2020)

ok. Danke für dein Tipp Kleinr91. Hätte ich nicht so gedacht,  dass es da Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## fischflotz (1. September 2020)

Höre ich auch das erste Mal, daß es da Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Kleiner91 (1. September 2020)

Habe ich zumindest letztes Jahr festgestellt. Kann natürlich nicht genau sagen ob es dieses Jahr angeglichen ist oder nicht.


----------



## Seeigel21 (1. September 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nymindegab am Strand soll auch gut sein für Platte hab ich immer mal gehört. Laut fb werden aktuell ganz gut Heringe gefangen an der Schleuse. Wäre ja krass, wenn der herbstliche Hering jetzt schon unterwegs ist. Mir käme es gelegen


Werden tatsächlich schon Heringe gefangen! Währe klasse, bin ab 26.9. oben.


----------



## anschmu (1. September 2020)

Seeigel21 schrieb:


> Werden tatsächlich schon Heringe gefangen! Währe klasse, bin ab 26.9. oben.


Wenn du erst am 26.9 kommst , sind sie bestimmt schon da !


----------



## Seeigel21 (1. September 2020)

W


anschmu schrieb:


> Wenn du erst am 26.9 kommst , sind sie bestimmt schon da !


Würde sonst meinen ganzen Küchenplan durcheinanderbringen. Meine Kollegen freuen sich schon auf Brathering mit Bratkartoffeln. Gabs sonst im Mai, aber jetzt ist alles anders. Andreas, vielen Dank fürs Mutmachen.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (1. September 2020)

Lasst mir noch ein zwei Heringe noch drin.
*Sonst muss ich Spagetti mit Shrimps essen.*


----------



## Michael_05er (2. September 2020)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Habe ich zumindest letztes Jahr festgestellt. Kann natürlich nicht genau sagen ob es dieses Jahr angeglichen ist oder nicht.


Die Ladenpreise hab ich nie verglichen, aber zumindest sind die Karten online in der Regel günstiger als im Laden. Man kann ja auch alles schon vorher besorgen.


----------



## jürgeng. (2. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe im letzten Jahr für den dänischen Fischereischein im Lystfiskeren-Angelshop in Hvide Sande auch 200,-DKR bezahlen müssen. Hinterher hatte ich nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass der offizielle Preis halt 185,- DKR war/ist. In diesem Jahr bestelle ich den per internet.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## jörn (2. September 2020)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe im letzten Jahr für den dänischen Fischereischein im Lystfiskeren-Angelshop in Hvide Sande auch 200,-DKR bezahlen müssen. Hinterher hatte ich nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass der offizielle Preis halt 185,- DKR war/ist. In diesem Jahr bestelle ich den per internet.
> Gruß
> Jürgen


verrückt dieses internetz...
Notfalls muss man ein paar Heringe mehr fangen


----------



## Michael_05er (2. September 2020)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe im letzten Jahr für den dänischen Fischereischein im Lystfiskeren-Angelshop in Hvide Sande auch 200,-DKR bezahlen müssen. Hinterher hatte ich nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass der offizielle Preis halt 185,- DKR war/ist. In diesem Jahr bestelle ich den per internet.
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal online die schicke Plastikkarte gegönnt. Da bekomme ich jedes Jahr eine Mail und kann ihn einfach online verlängern. Ist mir am bequemsten.


----------



## Josten (2. September 2020)

Dass die Angelkarten bei Kott Fritid teurer sind als im Internet und auch teurer als in dem anderen Angelgeschäft, war glaube ich schon vor Jahren Thema hier im Forum.


----------



## Hafenkante (2. September 2020)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe im letzten Jahr für den dänischen Fischereischein im Lystfiskeren-Angelshop in Hvide Sande auch 200,-DKR bezahlen müssen. Hinterher hatte ich nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass der offizielle Preis halt 185,- DKR war/ist. In diesem Jahr bestelle ich den per internet.
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Moin,
wenn ich die Differenz von 15 Dkr in Euro umrechne halte ich das durchaus vertretbar. Die Jungs sind immer freundlich und hilfsbereit da stören mich die"15" dänischen Kronen nicht wirklich . Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wollebre (2. September 2020)

Der Tidenkalender könnte auch von Interesse sein.


----------



## AndiS (2. September 2020)

Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit fisch mäßig aus?


----------



## Laheda (3. September 2020)

Hallo an alle!
Ich habe auf der FB-Seite vom HSSC gesehen, das es dort jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres einen Räuchercontainer geben soll. Den Räucherofen soll jeder Angelkartenbesitzer der Bezahlzone nutzen können. Ist der Container noch da und hat dort einer von euch schon mal geräuchert? Wenn ja, wie läuft das da ab.....

Wir sind Ende Oktober wieder für eine Woche in der Nähe von HS und hoffen auf schöne Fänge in der Brandung


----------



## Tim1983 (5. September 2020)

Kleiner91 schrieb:


> Habe ich zumindest letztes Jahr festgestellt. Kann natürlich nicht genau sagen ob es dieses Jahr angeglichen ist oder nicht.


Ich war heute in beiden Angelläden in Hvide Sande, bei beiden Läden, kostet der Jahresschein 200,00 Kronen.


----------



## ClasicII (6. September 2020)

Bei dem Angelladen am Kreisel kam noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr dazu.


----------



## Tim1983 (6. September 2020)

ClasicII schrieb:


> Bei dem Angelladen am Kreisel kam noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr dazu.


Bei Kott?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2020)

Ach Leutchen, 
selbst 200 DK für einen Jahresschein in DK, ist doch kein Aufreger. Ist doch Euer Hobby.  Denkt einmal darüber nach was die Dänischen Fischereiverband mit dem Geld macht, das wird sinnvoll eingesetzt. Also viel Spaß und Glück beim Angeln und das beste Wetter dazu.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (6. September 2020)

Meerforelle 1959,
da hast du wohl recht. 
Wenn ich mir überlege was eine Vollzahler Jahreskarte vom DAV (B und BRB) kostet , dass mal 7............




sind 200 DKK tipitopi.


Petri Heil und bleibt 
jesund


----------



## Double2004 (6. September 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ach Leutchen,
> selbst 200 DK für einen Jahresschein in DK, ist doch kein Aufreger. Ist doch Euer Hobby.  Denkt einmal darüber nach was die Dänischen Fischereiverband mit dem Geld macht, das wird sinnvoll eingesetzt. Also viel Spaß und Glück beim Angeln und das beste Wetter dazu.



Es geht ja nicht um die 200DKK, sondern um einzelne Einzelhändler, die unverhältnismäßige "Bearbeitungsgebühren" verlangen. Und das genannter Angelladen am Kreisverkehr in Hvide Sande knappe 30%(!!!) Bearbeitungsgebühr bei Tages-Hafenscheinen aufschlägt, halte ich persönlich für unverhältnismäßig.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Michael_05er (6. September 2020)

Online kostet der Tagesschein 35 kronen, also runde 5 Euro. Wenn die einen Euro aufschlagen gönne ich es ihnen. Jeder rennt da hin und will Tipps haben, was wo beißt, aber Geld verdienen sollen die nicht? Finde ich auch nicht fair. Seht es doch mal so herum.


----------



## Tim1983 (7. September 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Online kostet der Tagesschein 35 kronen, also runde 5 Euro. Wenn die einen Euro aufschlagen gönne ich es ihnen. Jeder rennt da hin und will Tipps haben, was wo beißt, aber Geld verdienen sollen die nicht? Finde ich auch nicht fair. Seht es doch mal so herum.


Da bin ich voll bei dir, Michael


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. September 2020)

Moinsen zusammen, ich bin wieder im Büro und hatte die letzte Woche einfach mal ein Online-Pause eingelegt.
Bei meiner Anreise gab es am Grenzübergang Flensburg rund 45 Min. +. Diesen bin ich aber einfach über Padborg umfahren, da lief alles geschmeidig. 
Anglerisch ging bei mir leider nicht viel: Von der Mole ging bei mir nichts auf Makrele (habe auch nur einen Fang gesehen) und ab Donnerstag wehte der Wind mit ordentlich Bft. aus West. Dadurch wurde leider die geplante Kuttertour ab Thyborøn abgesagt. Habe dann nur abends an der Schleuse ein paar wenige Herbstheringe gefangen und sonst die Seele am Strand baumeln lassen.






_Bei Brandungsangeln in Strandgården gab es wenig Fisch, aber dafür eine malerische Abendstimmung._


----------



## jörn (7. September 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen, ich bin wieder im Büro und hatte die letzte Woche einfach mal ein Online-Pause eingelegt.
> Bei meiner Anreise gab es am Grenzübergang Flensburg rund 45 Min. +. Diesen bin ich aber einfach über Padborg umfahren, da lief alles geschmeidig.
> Anglerisch ging bei mir leider nicht viel: Von der Mole ging bei mir nichts auf Makrele (habe auch nur einen Fang gesehen) und ab Donnerstag wehte der Wind mit ordentlich Bft. aus West. Dadurch wurde leider die geplante Kuttertour ab Thyborøn abgesagt. Habe dann nur abends an der Schleuse ein paar wenige Herbstheringe gefangen und sonst die Seele am Strand baumeln lassen.
> 
> ...


Eine abgesagte Kuttertour ist natürlich gemein! 
Ist aktuell immer noch recht windig. Hatte gestern die Schnapsidee mit Buttlöffel am Strand zu Fischen. Das war eher der Buttlöffelbummerang bei den Böen


----------



## Michael_05er (7. September 2020)

Ich hab es heute geschafft, drei Stunden im Hafen von Ringköbing zu angeln ohne einen Biss zu bekommen. Läuft ja bombig hier


----------



## zylex (7. September 2020)

Moin bin auch gerade in bork havn...habe heute 30 butt's.....gekauft... direkt vom Kutter. Bin seit Samstag da..bis jetzt nichts Im Hafen gefangen und nur eine forelle...aber ein forum Mitglied hatte was wegen räucher ofen bei hssc...und da gibt es wirklich einen!  Also die Damen und Herren...Petri...das wird schon


----------



## zylex (7. September 2020)

Ich suche eigentlich noch ein paar fettheringe...meint ihr ich finde die noch?...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (7. September 2020)

Ihr baut ja ein richtig auf.
Wir lassen uns überraschen.
Und wenn nicht, geht es zum Fischer.




Wetter ist egal.
Hauptsache es Schneit nicht.


----------



## Tim1983 (7. September 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute geschafft, drei Stunden im Hafen von Ringköbing zu angeln ohne einen Biss zu bekommen. Läuft ja bombig hier



Zu dritt eine glatte 0 Nummer . Ich gebe dem Wetter die Schuld. Michael, beim nächsten Angriff, läuft es besser. Wahrscheinlich hat Lena uns einfach Pech gebracht . Beim nächsten mal, lass ich sie Zuhause .


----------



## Laheda (8. September 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> Moin bin auch gerade in bork havn...habe heute 30 butt's.....gekauft... direkt vom Kutter. Bin seit Samstag da..bis jetzt nichts Im Hafen gefangen und nur eine forelle...aber ein forum Mitglied hatte was wegen räucher ofen bei hssc...und da gibt es wirklich einen!  Also die Damen und Herren...Petri...das wird schon


Vielen Dank für die Information


----------



## zylex (9. September 2020)

Und schon jemand was im Hafen gefangen?? Also ich war noch nicht wieder da...vielleicht habt ihr ja neue Infos...Aber falls es hier auch forellen puff  angler geben...in Dänemark gibt es ein Problem mit karpfenläusen....durch die hohen Temperaturen...also es gibt nur noch ein paar wo man was fängt..die haben durch den mist keinen Hunger...konnte heute 3 verhaften....


----------



## Toto2304 (10. September 2020)

@zylex Woher hast du die Infos mit der Karpfenlaus? 
Wir fahren am 17.10 nach Hvide Sande für eine Woche zum Angeln und neben Hafen und Brandung stand auch der ein oder andere Teich auf unserer Liste.

Gibt es jetzt mittlerweile eigentlich die Fischauktion in HS wieder? Wäre schön wenn da jemand Infos hat oder wo man vom Kutter sonst direkt kaufen kann.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt mittlerweile eigentlich die Fischauktion in HS wieder? Wäre schön wenn da jemand Infos hat oder wo man vom Kutter sonst direkt kaufen kann.


Zur Auktion kann ich nix sagen, aber hier gibt's zumindest Plattfische frisch vom Kutter:





						Havfrisk Fisk - skib
					






					www.havfriskfisk.dk


----------



## zylex (10. September 2020)

Also das mit der karpfenlaus stellte sich hier raus...der eine oder andere see hat es eben nicht..da sehr tief oder Frischwasser Einspeisung..die Infos habe ich auch noch von lasse ahrends aus De bekommen...ich habe meinen Frisch Fisch hier in Bork gekauft..am Montag..und ich habe mich auch angemeldet bei der polaris..mal sehen wann Sie wieder fährt...


----------



## Toto2304 (10. September 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt. Werden auf jedenfall es im Hafen und in der Brandung mal probieren je nach Wetter. Klittens oder Klegod am Teich war ich noch nicht In der Ecke vielleicht geht in 5Wochen ja was.


----------



## zylex (11. September 2020)

Moin also ich gebe dir euch mal einen fängigen Tip also für mich und die jungs... Bjerrely Fiskesö...3 Std 9 schöne lachse...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. September 2020)

Lachse ???????????? der ist GUT


----------



## anschmu (12. September 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> Moin also ich gebe dir euch mal einen fängigen Tip also für mich und die jungs... Bjerrely Fiskesö...3 Std 9 schöne lachse...


Moin. Mein Fehler ! Sonst fahre ich immer einmal dort hin . Ist halt immer fängig . Hab ich diesmal nicht gemacht . Schade war halt zu faul dort hin zufahren . Ist für mich auch der schönste See in der Region ! Naja im Mai nächstes Jahr wird er wieder besucht !


----------



## raxrue (12. September 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> Bjerrely Fiskesö


das ist doch bei Herning


----------



## anschmu (12. September 2020)

Jow 





raxrue schrieb:


> das ist doch bei Herning


. Eine gute 3/4 Stunde Fahrt von Sondervig


----------



## fischflotz (13. September 2020)

Seit gestern sind wir in bjerregard. War noch nicht angeln. An der Grenze war es ganz entspannt. Als wir ankamen waren einige Angler am Hafen. Als wir wieder zurück fuhren, waren kaum noch welche da. Werde morgen Mal angreifen. Mal sehen wo was geht.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2020)

Morgen soll ja der Wind nachlassen. Ich werde mal mein Belly zu Wasser lassen und schauen, ob irgendwo noch Barsche zu finden sind.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (13. September 2020)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Seit gestern sind wir in bjerregard. War noch nicht angeln. An der Grenze war es ganz entspannt. Als wir ankamen waren einige Angler am Hafen. Als wir wieder zurück fuhren, waren kaum noch welche da. Werde morgen Mal angreifen. Mal sehen wo was geht.








Sehr gut, wir sind auch bald in Bjerregard.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. September 2020)

Schönes Wetter, wenig Wind und viele Barsche. So lässt sich mein Tag zusammenfassen. War im südlichen Zipfel mit dem Belly draußen und die Barsche hatten Hunger. Endlich man ein Tag wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Ich hoffe, es geht so weiter.


----------



## rainzor (14. September 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es geht so weiter.



Moin,

hast ja nur noch morgen in südlichen Zipfel, ab Mittwoch mußte du weiter nach Norden:






						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					kms.maps.arcgis.com
				




Gab im letzten Jahr hier ja schon Meldungen, dass es auch kontrolliert wird.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fischflotz (14. September 2020)

@Michael, das freut mich. Zumal die Angler mit denen ich heute gesprochen habe, sehr unzufrieden waren.
Ich war heute an der Schleuse. Zuerst auf dem Ponton auf Hering. Einer meiner Würfe brachte mir 3 Heringe, das war's. Außer mir hatte noch einer etwas gefangen. Die Angler wechselten  dauernd.
Nach einer Stunde bin ich weiter zum Hafen gegangen und hab es dann auf Platte versucht. Könnte aber nur noch einen untermassigen wittling verhaften. 
Abends war ich noch Mal am Strand. Nur gucken . Schöne Brandung , ein paar Angler . Konnte aber nicht sehen, ob die was gefangen haben.
Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. September 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast ja nur noch morgen in südlichen Zipfel, ab Mittwoch mußte du weiter nach Norden:
> 
> ...


Nicht schön, der blaue Bereich ist der einzige, in dem ich bisher gefangen habe. Wie ist es denn weiter südlich, die grüne 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Farbe wird in der Legende nicht erklärt. Nur das gelb, das bedeutet, dass es spezielle Vorschriften gibt...


----------



## rainzor (14. September 2020)

Wenn du in die farbigen Felder klickst, geht ein Fenster mit ein paar Erklärungen und einem Link zum Gesetzestext auf.
Rot ist Ganzjähriges Sperrgebiet um Mündungen über 2 Meter Breite herum.
Blau ist vom 16.9. bis 15.3. um Mündungen bis 2 Meter Breite gesperrt.
Leider war da wohl jemand etwas übereifrig und hat das Rohr unter der Strasse als Einlauf angesehen. In meinen Augen ist es aber nur eine Verbindung der Fjordteile,
die durch die Strasse notwendig wurde. Je nach Wasserstand ist es mal ein Zufluß, mal ein Abfluß. Und dann müßte es ja auf der anderen Strassenseite auch ein Sperrgebiet sein. Alles sehr unausgeglichen, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Gerade der blaue Bereich ist im Herbst und im Frühjahr immer recht gut gewesen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (15. September 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Wenn du in die farbigen Felder klickst, geht ein Fenster mit ein paar Erklärungen und einem Link zum Gesetzestext auf.
> Rot ist Ganzjähriges Sperrgebiet um Mündungen über 2 Meter Breite herum. Gerade der blaue Bereich ist im Herbst und im Frühjahr immer recht gut gewesen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


Im blauen Bereich gabs gestern die Barsche. Hab dann zwischen rot und blau geschleppt, da gab's nur einen Barsch. Ich muss also heute unbedingt nochmal los. Die Verwirrung mit gelb und grün verschwindet, wenn man ranzoomt, dann sind die südlichen Ausläufer alle gleichfarbig. Mit dem Google Übersetzer verstehe ich auch die Anzeigen. Danke für den Tipp mit dem reinklicken.


----------



## rainzor (15. September 2020)

Besonders ärgerlich finde ich auch, dass man außerhalb des blauen Bereichs fast nirgends ans Wasser kommt.
Dadurch ist das Angeln ohne Boot von Herbst bis Frühjahr kaum noch möglich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (15. September 2020)

Richtung Bjerregard gibt's noch einen kleinen Zugang. Knapp oberhalb des roten Bereiches. Ist aber fast immer besetzt, da wollte ich schon mehrfach rein... Ob in Bjerregard am Hafen was vom Ufer geht kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Ich war auf jeden Fall heute nochmal los. Fast windstill am Ende, hab sogar einige Topwater Fische gefangen. Ansonsten dropshot und Carolina Rig. Schön wars! Ein Uferangler war gegenüber zu gange, der hatte seine Ruten im Wasser auf Gabeln abgelegt. Irgendwann kam bei dem ein Trupp Kühe vorbei, was ein Glück war ich auf dem Wasser und nicht am Ufer...


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

In Bork Havn Am Hafen konnte ich die letzten Jahre auch immer mal wieder mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Versuche auf barsch beobachten. Ob es jetzt besser ist als in bjerregard-k.a.
Nehme nach Hvide Sande Bzw an den Fjord derzeit keine Ruten mehr mit. 
Zum fischen gehört für mich Ruhe und Entspannung. Beides finde ich dort beim Fischen nicht mehr. 
Da gehe ich lieber Surfen oder spiele mit meinen Kids...


----------



## zulu1024 (16. September 2020)

Moin,
Konnte die Tage nicht einen Fisch landen. Habe es in der Brandung versucht, am Hafen und an der südmole - die sehr schwer zu beangeln ist, wegen den riesigen Felsbrocken, kaum ein Plateau auffindbar auf dem man nah zum Wasser Fischen kann.
Makrele ist jetzt definitiv weg. Der Wind dreht hier von Tag zu Tag. Hering habe ich nur im Maul von Kormoranen gesehen. 
Am Strand viele Brandungsangler - aber nur einer hat gefangen. Seeringler gehen anscheinend schlecht und die Fische müssen gesucht werden, auf allen weiten und am besten noch die Sandbank "abrollen". Für mich ein ernüchterndes Erlebnis im "Anglerparadies". Aber immerhin gutes Wetter gehabt.


----------



## fischflotz (16. September 2020)

Gestern Abend war ich nochmal am Strand. Eine gute Platte könnte ich mitnehmen und eine kleine schwimmt wieder. 
Heute Vormittag am Hafen gewesen. Auf Hering tat sich nichts. Könnte auch nicht sehen das irgendwo gefangen wurde. 
Hab's noch Mal auf Platte versucht und 3 Babyfische gefangen. War heute fieser Wind, deshalb bin ich dann nach Hause.


----------



## zylex (16. September 2020)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch an der Schleuse war?? Ist doch viel Betrieb dort. Sind die Heringe da??
Gruß


----------



## AndiS (16. September 2020)

Hallo! Gestern kamen die ersten guten Heringe an und es war ein ziemlicher Andrang.  Wir haben ein paar gefangen. In der Brandung habe ich bis jetzt ganz gut gefangen.  Waren schöne Butt dabei, aber der Weg über die Dünen hat es in sich.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (16. September 2020)

@AndiS ,
schön für den kurzen Lagebericht. 
Bei uns dauert es nicht mehr lange bis zum ersehnten Urlaub.

Denn für mich ist Hvide Sande Premiere. 
Also ich bin gespannt. Nur schade das die Makrele schon durch ist.


----------



## zylex (16. September 2020)

Dafür wirst du Heringe bekommen und Platten...Wird dir auch gefallen!! Hast du dir den dänischen angelschein schon besorgt?? Bei kott fritt in hvide bekommst den auch...aber nicht so günstig wie online..ich steh immer gegenüber von Ponton ganz oben an der Brücke...bis jetzt noch nie nen hänger gehabt...werde wohl morgen nochmal auf die Pirsch gehen...und hoffen das ich noch welche verhaften kann...dann viel spaß


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. September 2020)

Moin,
ich / wir werden auch ab Samstag ins Geschehen eingreifen und mal versuchen den einen oder anderen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen.
 hg Carsten


----------



## zylex (17. September 2020)

Also ich war heute mal 2 Stunden an der Schleuse und konnte wenigstens 12 Heringe verhaften!! Aber diese waren echt groß!! Also Petri...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (18. September 2020)

*@zylex,
die Angelkarte oder Schein werde ich vor Ort holen. Vielleicht erzählt der Verkäufer noch etwas.
Aber schön das du Heringe an Land ziehen konntest.*


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2020)

Unser Urlaub ist leider schon wieder vorbei, morgen geht's nach Hause. Die Angelei war unterschiedlich erfolgreich, wenigstens hab ich mit den Barschen Glück gehabt. Die zwei Touren mit dem Belly waren die besten tripps seit Jahren. Habs gestern mal auf Hecht versucht, das war aber nix. Für nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht, ich muss also wiederkommen  Allen die noch bleiben oder erst kommen noch viel Glück!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. September 2020)

Barsche im Ringkøbing Fjord stehen schon lange auf meiner Liste, aber in all den Jahren bin ich noch nie dazu gekommen. Werde ich kommendes Jahr mal versuchen. Startest Du in Nymindegab oder hast Du auch Erfahrungen im nördlichen Teil oder weiter östlich bei Bork Havn?


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Startest Du in Nymindegab oder hast Du auch Erfahrungen im nördlichen Teil oder weiter östlich bei Bork Havn?


Ich bin mit dem Belly bei den Esehäusern eingestiegen. Am besten lief es dann, wenn ich direkt aus der Einfahrt raus links abgebogen bin und mich da vor Anker gelegt habe. Da ist es unter 1m flach und hat eine Kante bis 2,5m. Insgesamt war der untere Bereich bisher der beste. In denselben Ecken hab ich auch schon vor einigen Jahren gefangen. Bork Havn ist auch eine beliebte Adresse, da hab ich aber wenig Erfahrung. Im Hafen darf man nicht angeln, nur die Einfahrt ist zulässig. Im Norden ist der Hafen von Ringköbing erwähnenswert, da kann man tolle Stunden erleben (wie ein bekannter von mir vor vier Wochen) oder komplett abschneidern (wie ich dieses Jahr). Ich glaube, insgesamt ist Windstille und schönes Wetter günstig. Ringköbing und Bork havn gehen halt vom Ufer aus, bei Nymindegab ist ein Belly sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. September 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Belly



Ein Belly ist vorhanden, das packe ich dann nächstes Mal mit in den Kofferraum! Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ein Belly ist vorhanden, das packe ich dann nächstes Mal mit in den Kofferraum! Danke für die Tipps


Ich empfehle einen Anker von 1,5kg mit kurzer Kette. Hält bombig. Hab andere gesehen mit 0,7kg, die sind fröhlich rumgedriftet und waren nur am strampeln... Meine besten Erfahrungen hab ich mit kleinen, schlanken ködern im 2"-Bereich am dropshot oder Carolina Rig gemacht. Braun- und Rottöne mit Glitzer sind meine Favoriten. Langsame Köderführung und eine L-Rute mit Solid tip haben eine deutlich bessere Bissausbeute gebracht als meine recht straffe 21g-Baitcaster. Ein bekannter hat aerdings mit Chatterbait und chartreusem Trailer auch sehr gut gefangen... Bei richtiger windstille hab ich auch Jagden an der Oberfläche erlebt und mit Topwater gefangen.


----------



## raxrue (19. September 2020)

Schaut danach aus als ob die Heringe voll da sind....


----------



## Tauwurmbader (19. September 2020)

.......dann werde ich ja mal morgen auch angreifen.


----------



## zylex (19. September 2020)

Moin Männers und Damen? Also war Donnerstag noch kurz in hvide an der Schleuse und konnte 12 dicke Heringe verhaften! Also ich würde sagen ran an die Waffen und los...ich musste leider Freitag wieder nach Hause...wegen dem Elbtunnel..hatte keine lust auf stau... euch also viel Spaß


----------



## jörn (19. September 2020)

Fang war zwar etwas weiter nördlich aber um euch mal etwas anzuheizen... es geht was an der Küste!


----------



## angelphil1 (20. September 2020)

Puuuuh, das mit der Sperrung des südlichen Fjords ist scheinbar echt an mir vorbei gegangen letztes Jahr. Hatte nur mitbekommen, dass Boote angeblich verboten seien... @Michael_05er hat recht, das ist genau der heiße Bereich 

Dann muss ich mir diesen Oktober doch mal den Bereich südlich von Nymindegab ansehen. Kennt den jemand? Meine gelesen zu haben, dass es da ziemlich flach  (selbst für den Fjord) ist, also wahrscheinlich im Oktober nichts mehr zu holen.... 
Naja, muss man sich halt neue Stellen suchen. Aber Nymindegab war halt schön bequem mit Parkplatz direkt am Wasser...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (20. September 2020)

Moin*so der erste Kaffee ist auch durch. Werden dann jans entspannt Frühstücken mit der Liebsten. Und danach jet dit los.
Wetter scheint och zu passen, so daß mene Frau nich meckert.
Schön Sonntach euch noch jewünscht.*


----------



## Michael_05er (20. September 2020)

angelphil1 schrieb:


> Puuuuh, das mit der Sperrung des südlichen Fjords ist scheinbar echt an mir vorbei gegangen letztes Jahr. Hatte nur mitbekommen, dass Boote angeblich verboten seien... @Michael_05er hat recht, das ist genau der heiße Bereich
> 
> Dann muss ich mir diesen Oktober doch mal den Bereich südlich von Nymindegab ansehen. Kennt den jemand? Meine gelesen zu haben, dass es da ziemlich flach  (selbst für den Fjord) ist, also wahrscheinlich im Oktober nichts mehr zu holen....
> Naja, muss man sich halt neue Stellen suchen. Aber Nymindegab war halt schön bequem mit Parkplatz direkt am Wasser...


Ich war letzte Woche ein Mal am Nyminde Strom mit dem Belly. Wollte Hechte fangen, hat leider nicht geklappt. Der Teich, auf dem ich war, ist tatsächlich sehr flach. An sich soll es da aber gut sein und es sieht auch sehr nach Hechtgewässer aus. Schilf am Ufer, Schilf mittendrin, relativ klares Wasser. Nur kein Fisch, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## zylex (20. September 2020)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Moin*so der erste Kaffee ist auch durch. Werden dann jans entspannt Frühstücken mit der Liebsten. Und danach jet dit los.
> Wetter scheint och zu passen, so daß mene Frau nich meckert.
> Schön Sonntach euch noch jewünscht.*


Oh ja das kenne ich....ich habe Sie dann immer da gelassen und Sie hat sich gesonnt ;-)...dann wünsche dir euch viel Spaß und Petri heil...


----------



## zylex (20. September 2020)

Na ich glaube ich bin ganz froh wieder hier zu sein... die nächste Zeit wird wohl nicht so toll!!! 
Ich habe euch da mal einen link angehängt...








						Wir lieben Dänemark | Facebook
					

Diese Gruppe ist Treffpunkt für alle Liebhaber, Freunde und Fans des kleinen großen Landes.   Neue Mitglieder sind herzlich willkommen.  Beitrittsanfragen werden schnellstmöglich durch einen...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jörn (20. September 2020)

zylex schrieb:


> Na ich glaube ich bin ganz froh wieder hier zu sein... die nächste Zeit wird wohl nicht so toll!!!
> Ich habe euch da mal einen link angehängt...
> 
> 
> ...


Warum denn?


----------



## Toto2304 (20. September 2020)

Entweder er meint nen Link in der FB Gruppe zu Visitdenmark und der nordschleswiger Zeitung zum Thema Corona oder das große Manöver von Nymindegab bis Ho vom 21.09. bis 02.10.


----------



## zylex (21. September 2020)

Ja genau...sorry mein Fehler ich meinte die große Übung die ansteht...mit ca. 2600 Soldaten f16 jagdflugzeugen panzer etc...


----------



## jörn (21. September 2020)

Küstenschutz Arbeiten bzw Sandfütterung wird auch noch südlich von euch Stattfinden. „Die Küstendirektion beginnt mit der Sandfütterung auf drei exponierten Abschnitten in Agger, Vejlby Klit und Årgab südlich von Hvide Sande.“
K.a. Ob das parallel stattfindet hier arbeiten sie sich gerade Richtung Vejlby Klit.

Gibt es denn aktuelle Fangmeldungen? Wie läuft es so in HS?


----------



## Toto2304 (22. September 2020)

Mache mir gerade nen bißchen Sorgen um meinen Urlaub vom 17.10. an.
Wenn ich sehe wieviele Länder nicht mehr nach DK einreisen dürfen.
Und ich komme aus der Stadt in Deutschland mit den meisten infizierten seit heute. Bundesweit in den Nachrichten. 
Ja ich oute mich- ich komme aus Hamm


----------



## Tauwurmbader (23. September 2020)

Mal ein kurzer Bericht von mir.
Meine ersten Heringe heute verhaften. Es ist als wenn sie noch nicht richtig da sind. Aber heute morgen hat es kurz aber heftig geregnet. Die meisten waren dann schnell weg, und ich stand alleine. Auch sehr angenehm so was. Tja und dann kamm es wie es so im Leben ist, dass Dänische Fischereiamt hat Kontrolle gemacht. Ein sehr angenehmer Mensch mit dem ich mich noch Unterhalten habe.

Zum ende meines Angeltages , wollte mir doch glatt weg ein Seehund ein Hering vom Hacken mopsen. Hat er aber nicht geschaft. hahaha


----------



## zylex (23. September 2020)

Tzz..immer diese schön wetter angler....;-)... meinst du Meister Propper?? So nen ich ihn immer...letzte Woche wo ich da war, hat er ne möve gerettet die jemand am hacken hatte. Wieviele sind es den geworden??  Lg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. September 2020)

Ne Möwe möchte ich aber auch nicht am Hacken  haben


----------



## SFVNOR (24. September 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Ne Möwe möchte ich aber auch nicht am Hacken  haben



Ich hatte mal eine Silbermöwe am Haken die ja unbedingt den Fischfetzen beim Hornhechtangel mit einer Wasserkugel haben wollte   Die hat zugelangt wie die Montage auf Wasser aufkam. Die war richtig stinkig (kann man verstehen) und da ich keine Handschuhe an Bord hatte musste ich Sie leider abschneiden. Ob die Möwe überlebt hat weiß ich nicht


----------



## Seeigel21 (24. September 2020)

Hatten uns so auf Hvide Sande gefreut und auf die dicken Heringe. Corona wegen wurde unsere Tour schon von Mai auf letzte Woche im September gelegt. Und nun die Reisewahrnung heute für Dänemark. Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Gesundheitsamt wird nun nichts aus unserer Tour!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## rainzor (24. September 2020)

Moin, 

aber die Reisewarnung gilt doch nur für die Gegend rund um Kopenhagen, genau genommen die Region Hovedstaden.
Oder hab ich irgendetwas verpaßt?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## SFVNOR (24. September 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aber die Reisewarnung gilt doch nur für die Gegend rund um Kopenhagen, genau genommen die Region Hovedstaden.
> Oder hab ich irgendetwas verpaßt?
> ...



 Die Reisewarnung gilt leider auch für den Ringköping Fford incl. Hvide Sande


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. September 2020)

NOCH gilt die Warnung nur für dort aber die Kennzahlen (Inzidenz) für andere Gebiete wie Aalborg, Arhus und auch Ringköbing Fjord liegt momentan nur knapp drunter und somit könnte die Reisewarnung auch dort recht schnell kommen wenn es blöd läuft


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Die Reisewarnung gilt leider auch für den Ringköping Fford incl. Hvide Sande


Das ist dann leider ganz frisch


----------



## SFVNOR (24. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das ist dann leider ganz frisch



Gerade gelesen 








						Coronavirus in SH: Videos, Infos, Hintergründe
					

Hier finden Sie Videos, Informationen und Hintergründe zum Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 in Schleswig-Holstein.




					www.ndr.de
				



Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## rainzor (24. September 2020)

Auf der Seite vom Auswärtigen Amt steht nur die Region Hovedstaden.
Und in deinem Link steht doch auch ausdrücklich, dass es für die anderen Gemeinden noch keine Warnung gibt.
Aber kann sich natürlich schnell ändern.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## DKNoob (24. September 2020)

leute kleine entspannung. macht euch noch nicht ganz so den kopf.weil ausschlaggebend ist der wert der region.. nicht der komune. einfach mal hier lesen.ndr klick mich.


----------



## angelphil1 (24. September 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Auf der Seite vom Auswärtigen Amt steht nur die Region Hovedstaden.
> Und in deinem Link steht doch auch ausdrücklich, dass es für die anderen Gemeinden noch keine Warnung gibt.
> Aber kann sich natürlich schnell ändern.
> 
> ...



Wird doch auch erklärt es geht um Regionen und nicht Kommunen. Andererseits kann das bei der geringen Bevölkerungsdichte an der Westküste wahrscheinlich sau schnell gehen. Böse gesagt: Eine Hochzeit die schief geht, mit jeweils 1-2 Haushaltskontakten und das wars für uns alle mit dem Herbst urlaub...


----------



## rainzor (24. September 2020)

Ist doch vollkommen Latte, ob Regionen oder Kommunen.
Es geht darum, dass weiter oben jemand behauptet hat, dass es eine Reisewarnung für den Ringköbing Fjord/ Hvide Sande gibt.
Und das stimmt einfach nicht, bzw. noch nicht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2020)

Bitte den Artikel im NDR.de richtig durchlesen - Nachdenken - nochmals lesen ! Dann sollte es jeder verstanden haben ! Die Warnung gilt nur für Kopenhagen und
Hovedstaden !!!
Alles andere geschreibe ist höchst fiktiv !!!


----------



## Seeigel21 (24. September 2020)

Bisher wurden die Komunen Esberg, Ringköbing und Varde genannt. Wenn ich mir die Karte so ansehe, stelle ich fest, wie eng alles zusammenliegt. Wegen ein paar Heringen riskiere ich nicht meine Gesungheit. Das muß aber jeder für sich entscheiden da ja bei den meisten auch die Familie betroffen ist. Nach einem Anruf bei unserem Gesundheitsamt in Brake heute morgen wurde mir auch von der Reise abgeraten. Man müßte auf jeden Fall bei Rückkehr einen Test machen und das heißt weitere 3 Tage warten.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## DKNoob (24. September 2020)

Seeigel21 schrieb:


> Bisher wurden die Komunen Esberg, Ringköbing und Varde genannt. Wenn ich mir die Karte so ansehe, stelle ich fest, wie eng alles zusammenliegt. Wegen ein paar Heringen riskiere ich nicht meine Gesungheit. Das muß aber jeder für sich entscheiden da ja bei den meisten auch die Familie betroffen ist. Nach einem Anruf bei unserem Gesundheitsamt in Brake heute morgen wurde mir auch von der Reise abgeraten. Man müßte auf jeden Fall bei Rückkehr einen Test machen und das heißt weitere 3 Tage warten.
> Gruß Jürgen


wenn du nach koppenhagen und region hovedstaden fahren willst. jaa genau dann musst du einen test machen.koppenhagen ist ja schon länger risiko gebiet und nicht erst seid gestern.und wenn es ums anstecken geht das kannst du auch genau so gut in good old germany. wir haben hier genügend hotspots. aber das muss wie gesagt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er fährt oder nicht.


----------



## rainzor (24. September 2020)

@Seeigel21 
Natürlich muß das jeder selbst wissen. Auch ich halte mich z.Zt. von allen fern und fahre nicht ins Ausland.
Aber warum schreibst du jetzt diesen Mist mit dem Test?
Ein Test ist nur erforderlich, wenn man in einem vom RKI/ Auswärtigen Amt erklärten Risikogebiet war. Und das ist bisher für das Gebiet HS noch nicht geschehen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## DKNoob (24. September 2020)

vor allen bekommt man kein ersatz...weil die grenzen nach dänemark offen sind. bei einer pauschalreise  könntest du stornieren...bei der hausmietung(individualreise) bekommst du noch nicht mal ein gutschein. also muss man abwägen ob man fährt oder auf sein gezahltes geld verzichtet.


----------



## Toto2304 (24. September 2020)

In 3 Wochen am 17.10. werden wir nach Hvide Sande fahren.
Sollte es kurz vorher zum Risikogebiet erklärt werden mal schauen was dann ist und wie Esmark reagiert.

Wird es während des Urlaubs zum Risikogebiet habe ich heute mit meinem Chef gesprochen wegen eventueller Quarantäne bis nen Test da ist. Kein Problem bei mir und meine Frau hat eh noch Urlaub danach.

Wir in Hamm haben das Thema ja gerade genau wegen so einer Hochtzeit.


----------



## DKNoob (24. September 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen am 17.10. werden wir nach Hvide Sande fahren.
> Sollte es kurz vorher zum Risikogebiet erklärt werden mal schauen was dann ist und wie Esmark reagiert.


ich befürchte das du nix wieder bekommst und fahren musst.du kannst ja dein urlaub antreten solange die grenzen auf bleiben.eine reisewarnung ist ja kein verbot. machen die dänen  die grenze zu.... sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Toto2304 (24. September 2020)

Ich würde auch fahren wenn das nen Risikogebiet wird aber ich alleine entscheide nicht.

Wir sind 2 Familien 4 Erwachsene, 2 Kinder und 2 Hunde. Meine Frau und ich haben da wie gesagt beruflich keine Probleme. Meine Hunde freuen sich über mehr Aufmerksamkeit 
Der andere Teil mit 2 schulpflichtigen Kindern ist da schon was anderes.
Man wird sehen was in 3 Wochen ist. Bis dahin klatschen noch viele Wellen an den Strand.


----------



## jörn (24. September 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Bis dahin klatschen noch viele Wellen an den Strand.


----------



## Naish82 (24. September 2020)

Seeigel21 schrieb:


> Bisher wurden die Komunen Esberg, Ringköbing und Varde genannt. Wenn ich mir die Karte so ansehe, stelle ich fest, wie eng alles zusammenliegt. Wegen ein paar Heringen riskiere ich nicht meine Gesungheit. Das muß aber jeder für sich entscheiden da ja bei den meisten auch die Familie betroffen ist. Nach einem Anruf bei unserem Gesundheitsamt in Brake heute morgen wurde mir auch von der Reise abgeraten. Man müßte auf jeden Fall bei Rückkehr einen Test machen und das heißt weitere 3 Tage warten.
> Gruß Jürgen



Richtig, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Aber dass man sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zur Rückkehr testen lassen MUSS oder in Quarantäne muss ist nicht wahr.
Punkt.
Und sollte die dass dein Amt gesagt haben, haben die wohl selbst keine Ahnung.
Wie gesagt, alles stand jetzt. Kann in 1-2 Wochen natürlich anders aussehen.

Zum Glück haben wir unser Haus ab morgen gebucht, Autos sind gepackt... 

Und wenn man ein bischen mit Vernunft und Hygiene agiert, so wie hier auch ist doch allet jut...


----------



## Toto2304 (24. September 2020)

Ich arbeite im Einzelhandel. Jeden Tag zwischen 250 und 400 Kunden im Laden.
Die Gefahr mich bei der Arbeit anzustecken ist definitiv weit höher als im Urlaub beim Angeln.
Ich bin da froh mal kaum Menschenkontakt zu haben.


----------



## Naish82 (24. September 2020)

Ist wohl so. Weniger Kontakt und mehr Abstand als in Dk geht kaum...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (24. September 2020)

Ist ja spannend, wir waren heute bei A...i hinter HS, kann sein das es noch HS ist.
Aber alles ohne Vermumung. 

Lasst euch doch nicht verrückt machen, vor jeden Geschäft hängt ein Automat zur Desinfektion.


----------



## Seeigel21 (24. September 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier mal aus, da ich das Gefühl habe, das es einigen hier mehr ums Geld als um die Gesundheit geht. Ohne Rücksicht auf die Angehörigen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Toto2304 (24. September 2020)

@Seeigel21  mir geht es nicht ums Geld was ich ausgegeben habe. Wir teilen uns die Mega Hütte in HS durch 2 was für jeden bisher Kosten von 330€ waren. Die sind mir Latte wenn es so sein muss.
Wir sind jetzt auch nicht Risikogruppe oder haben direkt Angehörige dabei die zur Risikogruppe gehören dann wäre es auch wieder anders.

Mir geht es alleine um den Urlaub, die Erholung und das abschalten was nicht zwangsläufig immer Angeln ist. Bei uns fängt ab November die Hammersaison an bis Ende Februar gefolgt dann von Ostern was auch nochmal 3-4 Wochen Stress pur ist.
Vor mir liegen dann 5-6 Monate Jobmäßig volle Granate und dann im April evtl. 1 Woche Urlaub.
Vielleicht kannst du jetzt verstehen warum mir persönlich der Urlaub so wichtig ist.
Nur mal so ein kleiner Einblick zu meiner Situation.


----------



## Naish82 (24. September 2020)

Seeigel21 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal aus, da ich das Gefühl habe, das es einigen hier mehr ums Geld als um die Gesundheit geht. Ohne Rücksicht auf die Angehörigen.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Also mir, beziehungsweise uns geht es nicht ums Geld. Ich fahre auch nicht zum Angeln dorthin, sondern mache Familien Urlaub mit meiner Frau und meinen zwei kleinen Kindern. Meine Schwiegereltern (ü60) kommen uns auch besuchen.

Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht, inwiefern es hier ums Geld gehen sollte. Es geht einfach nur um Urlaub. Und der ist für mich unbezahlbar.

Wie es an der dänischen Westküste zu unsicher ist, der kann ja gerne zu Hause bleiben. Ich frage mich nur, in welchem zu Hause in Deutschland es derzeit Corona technisch wesentlich sicherer sein sollte als in Dänemark.
Aber mir egal, es bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## eislander (24. September 2020)

Letzte Informationen von Deutschen und Dänischen Behörden : Region Esbjerg bis Söndervig nördlich Hvidesande Risikogebiet. Weitere Gebiete in Jyland knapp unter der Grenze. Das heißt bei Rückreise Test auf eigene Kosten und Quarantäne.
In DK können zusätzliche Maßnahmen bei weiter steigenden Zahlen von Infizierten Menschen kurzfristig angeordnet werden.
Wir wollten eigentlich am Wochenende nach Skagen fahren und überlegen ob wir es lieber lassen. 
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## Toto2304 (24. September 2020)

@eislander
Die Regionen an sich vielleicht aber die komplette Kommune wurde nicht als offizielles Risikogebiet beim RKI eingestuft.
Daher keine Quarantäne und kein Test. Bis jetzt.

hey ich wohne in Hamm. Mehr Risikogebiet als bei uns hier gib es nirgends in Deutschland


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Letzte Informationen von Deutschen und Dänischen Behörden : Region Esbjerg bis Söndervig nördlich Hvidesande Risikogebiet. Weitere Gebiete in Jyland knapp unter der Grenze. Das heißt bei Rückreise Test auf eigene Kosten und Quarantäne.
> In DK können zusätzliche Maßnahmen bei weiter steigenden Zahlen von Infizierten Menschen kurzfristig angeordnet werden.
> Wir wollten eigentlich am Wochenende nach Skagen fahren und überlegen ob wir es lieber lassen.
> Gruß   Eislander


Wo hast du die Info her?


----------



## DKNoob (25. September 2020)

ICH WÜRDE ABWARTEN.


----------



## Naish82 (25. September 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Letzte Informationen von Deutschen und Dänischen Behörden : Region Esbjerg bis Söndervig nördlich Hvidesande Risikogebiet. Weitere Gebiete in Jyland knapp unter der Grenze. Das heißt bei Rückreise Test auf eigene Kosten und Quarantäne.
> In DK können zusätzliche Maßnahmen bei weiter steigenden Zahlen von Infizierten Menschen kurzfristig angeordnet werden.
> Wir wollten eigentlich am Wochenende nach Skagen fahren und überlegen ob wir es lieber lassen.
> Gruß   Eislander



Das ist kein persönlicher Angriff gegen dich, aber haltet euch doch alle mal an die Fakten und hört auf hier solchen Müll zu verbreiten!
Nix Quarantäne oder kostenpflichtiger Test!









						Dänemark: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise
					

Letzte Änderungen:Aktuelles – COVID-19,redaktionelle Änderungen




					www.auswaertiges-amt.de


----------



## jörn (25. September 2020)

Ein verantwortungsvolles Verhalten in Corona-Zeiten ist schon wichtig und ich verstehe das es dies bezüglich viel Gesprächbedarf gibt.
Aber kann nicht mal jemand ein Foto von einem Fang Posten?

Bitte!


----------



## Tauwurmbader (25. September 2020)

Fertig , mehr wollte ich nicht reinstellen.


----------



## zylex (25. September 2020)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356055
> 
> Fertig , mehr wollte ich nicht reinstellen.


Wie mehr wolltest du nicht reinstellen!!! Hallo raus mit den Blumen....zeig her die Knospen....


----------



## Toto2304 (25. September 2020)

Ich will auch


----------



## jörn (25. September 2020)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356055
> 
> Fertig , mehr wollte ich nicht reinstellen.


Überings Danke für die Inspiration bzgl Pilze sammeln


----------



## Tauwurmbader (26. September 2020)

......schön mit fetten Speck und Zwiebeln und dazu ein Bierchen  

*Moin erstmal Kaffee schwarz *


----------



## raxrue (26. September 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Überings Danke für die Inspiration bzgl Pilze sammeln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356062


Hechel......


----------



## Tauwurmbader (26. September 2020)

Morgen werde ich noch mal angreifen und hoffe so etwa auf ein bis zwei   *verhaften kann. Wetter wird seit gestern auch wieder besser.

Heute war es doch eher schläppend mit den Hering, aber nicht Schneider geblieben. *


----------



## jörn (26. September 2020)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich noch mal angreifen und hoffe so etwa auf ein bis zwei   *verhaften kann. Wetter wird seit gestern auch wieder besser.
> 
> Heute war es doch eher schläppend mit den Hering, aber nicht Schneider geblieben. *


Zu welcher Tageszeit / Tide gehst du denn Fischen und wie lange? Frage nur weil immer wenn ich in Thorsminde schauen war gab es nur Schneider. Würde mich mal interessieren wie es in HS ist.
Besten Dank 
Jörn


----------



## Tauwurmbader (26. September 2020)

Meistens zum Nachmittag gehe ich los. Und heute war in HS die Schleuse offen, ziemlich kräftige Strömung in Richtung Nordsee. Aber im Hafen Bereich *konnte ich gut Angeln.*


----------



## Tauwurmbader (27. September 2020)

Stimmt, da war ja noch was mit Pilzen.


----------



## Toto2304 (29. September 2020)

Wie sieht es denn im Moment mit Fisch aus?
Pilze sind ja einfach die sieht man im Wald oder in der Gemüsetheke 

In 2 Wochen fange ich an die Taschen zu packen.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (29. September 2020)

Pilze findest du hier oben schon am Wegesrand. Wir haben aus Spaß die Maronen am weg zum stehen gelassen. Entweder kennt man hier keine Pilze, oder sie sammelt keiner. Und es waren keine kleinen.


Zum Fisch , bis jetzt war es gut, für meine zwecke reicht es. Ja sie sind da in HS.



Viel Spaß beim Packen, oder besser gesagt, beim Tetris. Wie Packe ich was wo hin. Toto2304.


----------



## Toto2304 (29. September 2020)

Danke für die Info.

Mein Cousin mit dem wir zusammenfahren ist nen Pilz Fan. Der weiß auch was er pflücken und essen kann und was man besser stehen lässt.
Ich verlasse mich da auf den Einzelhandel. Kenne mich da absolut nicht aus.
Das Tetris hält sich bei uns in Grenzen.

Kofferraum ist so gut wie voll und auf der Rücksitzbank werden die Hunde platziert.
Rutenfutterale werden in der Dachbox zusammen mit Schuhen und dem anderen Kleinzeug platziert. Fertig. Jahrelang erprobt.


----------



## wulliw (4. Oktober 2020)

moinsen an alle. Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit den Heringen aus ? Wir reisen am 17.10 nach Houstrup . Ich wäre für eine Info dankbar. Gruß aus Hannover ,  Wulli


----------



## raxrue (5. Oktober 2020)

wulliw schrieb:


> moinsen an alle. Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit den Heringen aus ? Wir reisen am 17.10 nach Houstrup . Ich wäre für eine Info dankbar. Gruß aus Hannover ,  Wulli




Sehr gute Frage...irgenwie bekommt man gerade nichts richtig mit...


----------



## Jesse J (6. Oktober 2020)

Servus !

Ich bin ab nächste Woche in HS und wollte dem Hering nachstellen. 
Brauche ich besonders Takle? Sonst sind wir immer im Mai vor Ort , da sind sie allerdings wohl kleiner.
Wenn einer kurz was sagen könnte wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß Jesse


----------



## Naish82 (6. Oktober 2020)

Sind aber trotzdem bloß Heringe.
Big Game Geschirr kannst du wohl zu Hause lassen...


----------



## wulliw (6. Oktober 2020)

Jesse J schrieb:


> Servus !
> 
> Ich bin ab nächste Woche in HS und wollte dem Hering nachstellen.
> Brauche ich besonders Takle? Sonst sind wir immer im Mai vor Ort , da sind sie allerdings wohl kleiner.
> ...


----------



## wulliw (6. Oktober 2020)

Moin Jesse. Ich bin ab Samstag in Houstrup. Ich nehme normales Heringsgeschirr wie auch im Mai. Vielleicht die Haken ne Nummer größer. Mehr nicht


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Oktober 2020)

Vorfächer mit echter Fischhaut waren Top ich denke damit machst du nichts Falsch Hakengröße 6 paßt schon, wir hatten Vorfächer mit Circle Hooks von Behr.
Achja Big-Gamegeschirr brauchst du nur wenn eine Robbe anbeißt, die haben aber sonst nur die Heringe von den Haken gemobbst ohne hängen zu bleiben

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jesse J (7. Oktober 2020)

Alles klar, thx!
Balzer Circle Hooks sind im Gepäck. Am 14.10 gehts los, wenn Corona da nicht nen Strich durch die Rechnung zieht


----------



## doni77 (7. Oktober 2020)

Weiss jemand, ob man momentan in Hvide Sande eine Wochenkarte kaufen kann? Oder gibt es nur Tageskarten?


----------



## Toto2304 (7. Oktober 2020)

@doni77 du kannst doch online direkt über das Hvide Sande Fishingcenter Karten kaufen für den Hafenbereich. Tages und Wochenkarten.

Die normalen Angelkarten für Dänemark kriegst auch online.

Kreditkarte vorausgesetzt


----------



## doni77 (7. Oktober 2020)

@Toto2304: Ja, danke für die Info. Hatte aber nur auf der Homepage gelesen, dass die nur Tageskarten wegen Coronabegrenzungszahlen verkaufen. Scheint dann ja hinfällig zu sein. Wir werden nächste Woche entscheiden, ob wir am 17.10. fahren. Coronabeschränkungen abwarten.  Den Schein kaufe ich dann erst vor Ort. Jahreskarte mit dänischem Fischereischein auch. 
Nur Tageskarten zu kaufen  wäre immer lästig.


----------



## Mark-->HH (8. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen,
wir fahren Samstag wieder nach Söndervig. Ich wollte einmal fragen, ob ich früher losfahren muss wegen eventueller Staus an der Grenze. Oder hat es sich normalisiert? Wie war es denn letzten Samstag? Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Erfahrung teilen.
 Im Sommer sind wird extra früh losgefahren, um gut wartefrei über die Grenze zu kommen - nur diesmal ist unser Haus erst gegen 16:00 bezugsbereit. Da wollte ich lange Wartezeiten vermeiden.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Oktober 2020)

Na ja das alte Spiel, Samstag ist Bettenwechsel und die Ferien sind ja in SH gerade erst in der Halbzeit. An deiner Stelle würde ich früher los fahren. Tja das mit 16:00 Uhr habe ich auch in Sachen Hausübernahme, aber erst nächste Woche. Hängt mit der Endreinigung zusammen in Sachen Covid 19. 
Dann gute Fahrt und ein gutes Petri


----------



## jürgeng. (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich denke, es wird sehr sehr voll ab Samstag in DK. NRW und Niedersachsen bekommen Ferien, zusätzlich zu SH, HH und HB.
Schaut man sich bei den Ferienhausanbietern um, gibt es kaum noch freie Möglichkeiten für die Woche ab 10.10.2020.
Bei fejo.dk, einem übergeordneten Vermittler, sind normalerweise rd. 27.000 Ferienhäuser bzw. Ferienwohnungen im Angebot. Für die kommende Woche werden noch rd. 50 als frei ausgewiesen (Auswertung vor ein paar Tagen).
Wir sind am letzten Samstag nach 2 Wochen DK zurückgekommen, da war ca. 09:00 Uhr eine nennenswerte Schlange vor dem Grenzübergang, da die Dänen stichprobenartig kontrollieren.

Gute Anreise wünsche ich trotzdem
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Toto2304 (8. Oktober 2020)

Würde von letztem Samstag nicht auf diesen schließen. Jetzt ist immerhin Ferienanfang.


----------



## Wollebre (8. Oktober 2020)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich denke, es wird sehr sehr voll ab Samstag in DK. NRW und Niedersachsen bekommen Ferien, zusätzlich zu SH, HH und HB.
> Schaut man sich bei den Ferienhausanbietern um, gibt es kaum noch freie Möglichkeiten für die Woche ab 10.10.2020.
> Bei fejo.dk, einem übergeordneten Vermittler, sind normalerweise rd. 27.000 Ferienhäuser bzw. Ferienwohnungen im Angebot. Für die kommende Woche werden noch rd. 50 als frei ausgewiesen (Auswertung vor ein paar Tagen).
> ...




Halte ich für einen Werbetrick damit Leute blos noch schnell buchen bevor alle Häuser ausgebucht sind.....

Hatte die Tage bei einer Firma Artikel XYZ bestellt. 8 Stück eingegeben. Antwort: übersteigt den Lagerbestand. Auf 7 geändert und alles ok.
Gleich anschließend neu angemeldet und wieder 7 bestellt. Die waren wie von Geisterhand auch noch vorhanden..... 
Beide Bestellungen wurden geliefert!
*Also nicht verarschen lassen. *


----------



## Wollebre (8. Oktober 2020)

xxx


----------



## Mark-->HH (8. Oktober 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na ja das alte Spiel, Samstag ist Bettenwechsel und die Ferien sind ja in SH gerade erst in der Halbzeit. An deiner Stelle würde ich früher los fahren. Tja das mit 16:00 Uhr habe ich auch in Sachen Hausübernahme, aber erst nächste Woche. Hängt mit der Endreinigung zusammen in Sachen Covid 19.
> Dann gute Fahrt und ein gutes Petri


Danke, also alles wie immer machen.  Wie gesagt, wir haben immer zugesehen, dass wir vor 08:00 durch den Elbtunnel und an HH vorbei waren - sonst trifft man sich dort mit den ganzen Südstaatlern.  Ich fahre mit Anhänger und darf nur 80, da hat es immer ganz gut gepasst. Aber 16:00 ist schon recht spät, so langsam fahre ja nicht mal ich...



jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich denke, es wird sehr sehr voll ab Samstag in DK. NRW und Niedersachsen bekommen Ferien, zusätzlich zu SH, HH und HB.
> [...]
> 
> ...


Danke dir, ich befürchte das auch... 



Toto2304 schrieb:


> Würde von letztem Samstag nicht auf diesen schließen. Jetzt ist immerhin Ferienanfang.


Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, vor mir als Nordniedersachse liegt ja "nur" noch SH und HH zwischen mir und DK - und die sind schon seit einer Woche unterwegs. Mehr Sorgen bereiten die Massen in meinem Nacken... 




Wollebre schrieb:


> Halte ich für einen Werbetrick damit Leute blos noch schnell buchen bevor alle Häuser ausgebucht sind.....
> 
> Hatte die Tage bei einer Firma Artikel XYZ bestellt. 8 Stück eingegeben. Antwort: übersteigt den Lagerbestand. Auf 7 geändert und alles ok.
> Gleich anschließend neu angemeldet und wieder 7 bestellt. Die waren wie von Geisterhand auch noch vorhanden.....
> ...


Mag sein, ich glaube aber nicht so recht daran, dass der Trick bei Ferienhäusern funzt. Schließlich sind die zum Teil in privater Hand, die nur über Feriepartner etc vermittelt werden. Wenn die einfach freie Häuser quasi verstecken würden, werden die eigentlichen Besitzer denen sicher was husten...

Trotzdem und gerade deswegen: vielen Dank für den Input - ich werde wie immer schwitzen, dass ich nicht auf der Autobahn parke und einigermaßen flüssig durchkomme. Allen anderen, die mit durchstarten oder zurück kommen eine knitterfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Toto2304 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wir fahren meistens gegen 3 Uhr los bei uns. So sind wir gegen  7 am Elbtunnel und pünktlich zur Öffnungszeit am Angeljoe.
Eben die vorbestellten Würmer abholen, Kaffee holen, Hunde Pipi Pause und ab durch bis HS.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (8. Oktober 2020)

_@Mark HH, fahre so früh wie möglich los.
Als bei uns der Urlaub vorbei war, haben jut anderthalb Stunden im Stau gestanden,laut Radio Meldung. 
Fahre über Tönder nach DK. So sind wir total entspannt Hingefahren. 

schönen Urlaub gewünscht. 


Berlin und BRB haben auch zwei Wochen Ferien. _


----------



## Toto2304 (8. Oktober 2020)

Muss mal gucken wie wir das machen.
Ich komme ja aus dem Risikogebiet Hamm und darf in Schleswig Holstein eigentlich nur Tanken und Toilette.
Hab aber bei Angeljoe schon vor einiger Zeit Würmer reserviert. In HS stand ich im Sommer schon mal ohne Wattis da.


----------



## Mark-->HH (9. Oktober 2020)

@Tauwurmbader: bedankt, Tönder hatte ich auch schon im Kopf, finde nur die deutsche Seite der Landstraße todesnervig. Aber trotzdem, manchmal ist das immer noch besser als in Schleswig schon ins  Stauenende für die die Grenze zu fahren... 

@Toto2340 : Das mit den Wattis ist natürlich blöd - ich glaube, ich wäre Schwerverbrecher und würde sie trotzdem holen...

Ja, so bummelig sieben fahren wir auch meist durch den Tunnel, nur dass wir rund 25km davor wohnen. Aber das ist halt die Sache. Wir haben einen Hund mit kaputten Ellenbogen dabei, der Regen und Kälte hasst. Und das Auto möchte ich ihm auch nicht länger als nötig zumuten. Deswegen versuche ich, fahrttechnisch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu finden: so spät wie möglich los und so wenig Fahrtzeit wie es geht. 
Am Ende ist es wahrscheinlich doch nur Tagesform...


----------



## Toto2304 (9. Oktober 2020)

@Mark-->HH solange die keine Kennzeichen kontrollieren wer da auf den Hof fährt hole ich mir meine Würmer.
Bin nur mal gespannt wie lange die Dänen noch die Grenzen offen lassen wenn hier in Deutschland die Zahlen weiter so steigen.

1 Woche noch bis zur Abfahrt und ich kriege langsam nen mulmiges Gefühl.

Ostern ist bei uns schon geplatzt wegen den Grenzen,


----------



## Mark-->HH (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns auch. Wir sind dann im Sommer gefahren - das war wie Osterurlaub; zumindest wettermäßig. 


Wenn du es genau wissen willst, ob sie dich reinlassen - das hier sieht verlässlich aus. 

Klick mich: Darf ich rein ins gelobte Land?

Wir scheinen wohl morgen zu dürfen, ich drück die Daumen für nächste Woche. 


So, ich geh den Anhänger voll laden. Petri, meine Damen und Herren.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Oktober 2020)

Keine Sorge die dänische Grenze wird nicht geschlossen. Könnte mir vorstellen das der Mietausweis wieder vorgezeigt werden muss und man mindestens 6 Nächte da sein muss. Aber soweit ist es ja noch nicht.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (9. Oktober 2020)

@Mark-->HH  und Toto2304,
wir wollten och Ende April Anfang Mai hin.
Naja. Euch beiden mit Familie usw. jute Fahrt und Petri Heil.
Bleibt jesund.


----------



## MatSa (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
wir sind heute Abend nach einer Woche HS wieder daheim gelandet. Leider konnte ich mich mit dem Handy vor Ort hier nicht einloggen.
Diese Woche war was die Heringe betrifft eher enttäuschend. Laut Meinung einiger Angler lag es vermutlich am Ost bzw. Südost Wind (wegen Sandaufwirblung ?).
Donnerstag wurde es dann etwas besser, so dass einige Heringe das Abendessen gestalten durften.

Ich wünsche allen Anreisenden in den kommenden Tagen maximale Erfolge !


----------



## Naish82 (9. Oktober 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge die dänische Grenze wird nicht geschlossen. Könnte mir vorstellen das der Mietausweis wieder vorgezeigt werden muss und man mindestens 6 Nächte da sein muss. Aber soweit ist es ja noch nicht.



Na, dein Wort in gottes Gehörgang! Wir sind gerade seit ner Stunde nach 2 Wochen wieder zu Hause, im Dezember soll’s nochmal hoch gehen.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn die Fallzahlen weiter so steigen, die Grenze wieder ruck zuck dicht ist. 
Mich wundert schon, dass sie noch auf ist, wo jetzt die Bundesländer mit den höchsten zahlen Ferien bekommen haben... 
warten wir mal ab wie‘s nächstes We aussieht.


----------



## Toto2304 (9. Oktober 2020)

@Naish82 mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand.

Feier gerade jeden Feierabend der mich dem Urlaub an dem 17. näher bringt und an dem die Grenze offen ist.
Mein Esszimmer steht voll mit 2 Rutentaschen und Angeltaschen die noch zum mitnehmen sortiert werden müssen.
Wenn ich das alles wieder unbenutzt wegpacken müsste wäre schon sehr traurig.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Oktober 2020)

Ah Toto, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Das wird schon klappen. Heute in einer Woche bin ich auf der Bahn in Dänemark Richtung Fyn dann geht es eine Woche auf Meerforellenjagd.  Zur Not fahre ich mir einem U Boot.


----------



## angelphil1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Sind gestern Abend in DK angekommen. Sind schon Freitag mittag losgefahren, da wir vor zwei Wochen Panik bekommen haben, ob sie und Samstag noch rein lassen. In Dänemark werden die Einreisebestimmungen immer zum Zeitpunkt Samstag 00:00 geändert, der eine Tag kann also den Unterschied machen... 

Falls das für den einen oder anderen, der nächsten Samstag auch hoch fahren will, eine Option ist, kann ich das Dan Hostel 3km vor Nymindegab empfehlen. Und man kann Samstag schon ans Wasser/Einkaufen etc. 
Passierdauer an der Grenze gestern um 20:00 war übrigens 1 min... Die Kolonne ist einfach mit 30km/h durchgewunken worden.


----------



## raxrue (10. Oktober 2020)

Wie sieht es mit Hering aus....irgendwie ist auf der Cam nichts großartiges zu sehen...


----------



## Naish82 (10. Oktober 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> @Naish82 mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand.
> 
> Feier gerade jeden Feierabend der mich dem Urlaub an dem 17. näher bringt und an dem die Grenze offen ist.
> Mein Esszimmer steht voll mit 2 Rutentaschen und Angeltaschen die noch zum mitnehmen sortiert werden müssen.
> Wenn ich das alles wieder unbenutzt wegpacken müsste wäre schon sehr traurig.



Ich drücke dir und allen anderen echt die Daumen, aber während der letzten 2 Wochen haben sich die fallzahlen bei uns quasi verdoppelt.
Ich will wie gesagt selbst im Dezember wieder hoch, und habe auch bereits zwei Snowboardurlaube in Österreich für Januar und März gebucht.
Aber bei der momentanen Entwicklung der Zahlen muss man wohl damit rechnen dass Deutschland bald für die Nachbartaaten zum Risikogebiet werden könnte...


----------



## Toto2304 (10. Oktober 2020)

@Naish82:
Mann wird es Donnerstag/Freitag sehen wenn auf der Seite der dänischen Polizei wieder die neugesperrten Länder veröffentlicht werden.

Da aber auch Polen noch offen ist für Dänemark glaube ich erstmal nicht an eine Schließung wenn unsere Zahlen hier so bleiben. Sollten sie natürlich weiter so stark steigen weiß man nicht was so beschlossen wird.

Und das wo bei uns in Hamm gerade die Zahlen wieder sinken und ich dann sogar offiziell bei Angeljoe in Handewitt meine Würmer abholen darf.


----------



## doni77 (11. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ist jemand vor Ort? Es sieht sehr leer aus im Hafen. Sollen doch soooo viele Häuser ausgerbucht sein. Wie war es an der Grenze?


----------



## derkleine (12. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich fahre sofern es erlaubt bleibt am Freitag hoch. Das erste Mal nicht als Familienurlaub sondern vier Tage zum Angeln! Drücke allen die Daumen dass Ihr auch fahren könnt! Wir sehen uns! Otto, falls Du das liest beste Grüße!


----------



## derkleine (12. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es schon Hering an der Schleuse?


----------



## Toto2304 (12. Oktober 2020)

Habe auf Facebook in einer Gruppe zum Angeln in HS immer mal wieder kleine Fänge gesehen. Waren teilweise ziemlich fette dabei. Aber halt vereinzelt. Viele aber auch die ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen


----------



## eike (13. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen wie sieht es in Thorsminde aus habe gehört der Hafen wird verflacht sind ab 31.10.20 oben da wird es wohl nix mit Hering und Platte hat jemand schon mal im Nissum Fjord geangelt...


----------



## Markus1896 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo ich bin neu in diesem Forum Und heiße Markus.
Wir fahren auch schon einige Jahre nach Sondervig bzw. HS.
Natürlich auch zum Heringsangeln an der Schleuse.
Wir sind seid Freitag hier für zwei Wochen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es gestern war mit dem Fangergebnis ?
Samstag und Sontag war recht mau. Und die Meinungen gehen extrem auseinander !
Entweder kommen sie noch oder sind schon durch !
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## derkleine (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe sie kommen noch. Etwa am Sonntag, da hätte ich Zeit und wäre vor Ort


----------



## pomerodi71 (13. Oktober 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Hering aus....irgendwie ist auf der Cam nichts großartiges zu sehen...



Auf welche Cam schaust du denn?

Hier läuft ja nur ein 140 Tage alter Clip (siehe Link) 

-> 
	

			Webcam | Hvide Sande Sportsfisker Center
		

 <-




Markus1896 schrieb:


> Entweder kommen sie noch oder sind schon durch !
> Was meint Ihr ?



Du darfst das nicht mit Mai vergleichen. Das es mal richtig abgeht, ist zu dieser Zeit selten. Du kannst bis weit in den Dezember rein erfolgreich sein.
Erfolgreich bedeutet hier aber eine Anzahl, die selten zweistellig ist... Das wäre dann schon sehr erfolgreich 


Mir würden bei 3-4x angeln 20-30 völlig reichen, da sie wirklich gute Maße haben.

Wir reisen Samstag an... Mal sehen, was geht...

Also bitte ordentlich melden, was so an der Schleuse passiert.


----------



## Jesse J (13. Oktober 2020)

Die ist Live!





						Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West - Waves4You
					

Live Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West



					waves4you.com


----------



## pomerodi71 (13. Oktober 2020)

Jesse J schrieb:


> Die ist Live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, die habe ich gesucht


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Oktober 2020)

pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Auf welche Cam schaust du denn?
> 
> Hier läuft ja nur ein 140 Tage alter Clip (siehe Link)
> 
> ...



@pomerodi71
Die Neue installierte WebCam fällt leider immer wieder aus und der Betreiber scheint sich nicht darum zu kümmern. Somit sieht man leider nicht die aktuellen Aktivitäten an der Schleuse/ auf dem Ponton.
VG und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Markus1896 (13. Oktober 2020)

pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Auf welche Cam schaust du denn?
> 
> Hier läuft ja nur ein 140 Tage alter Clip (siehe Link)
> 
> ...



Heute war ok. 10 Stück. Allerdings von 11-18:30 Uhr. Aber wir wollen ja nicht meckern


----------



## Jesse J (13. Oktober 2020)

Morgen früh gehts los! 
Jetzt können gerne größere Schwärme kommen


----------



## pomerodi71 (14. Oktober 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Die Neue installierte WebCam fällt leider immer wieder aus und der Betreiber scheint sich nicht darum zu kümmern. Somit sieht man leider nicht die aktuellen Aktivitäten an der Schleuse/ auf dem Ponton.
> VG und Petri,
> Stefan



Das ist wirklich schade, da man dort einen guten Eindruck davon bekommt, was los ist. Außerdem sieht man, ob die Schleuse geschlossen ist oder nicht. Das ist auf der Website auch nicht immer aktuell. 
Letztendlich ist es auch egal, wir würden es auch bei geöffneter Schleuse versuchen 




Markus1896 schrieb:


> Heute war ok. 10 Stück. Allerdings von 11-18:30 Uhr. Aber wir wollen ja nicht meckern



Das ist die Menge, die ich vom letzten Jahr Oktober kenne. Wir sind dann auch immer so von 10:00 bis 16:30 Uhr dort. 
Die haben eine schöne Größe und man muss nicht stundenlang ausnehmen 



Jesse J schrieb:


> Morgen früh gehts los!
> Jetzt können gerne größere Schwärme kommen



Petri heil!


----------



## Michelfisch (16. Oktober 2020)

Noch ist hier nix los in Hvide Sande, Angler da, Hering leider nicht, morgen neuer Versuch. 3 Stck mit 2 Wurf, gleich beim Start, dann war Schluss.


----------



## Jesse J (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin,  ja der Fisch ist noch nicht so da... gestern mit 2 Mann in 5 Stunden 24 Heringe verhaftet.  Vorgestern in der selben Zeit nur 3. Heute sind die Frauen mit Kindern hinterher gekommen,  muss mal schauen wann wieder Zeit zum angeln ist.  Selbst der Fischer in kleinen Hafen hatte keinen Fisch ... so long ...


----------



## Markus1896 (19. Oktober 2020)

Tja gestern und heute nichts !!!!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
so für die die bald hochfahren wollen und nicht aus SH kommen könnte es bald eng werden.









						Deutschland wird vermutlich Quarantäneland
					

Die Entwicklung der Corona-Zahlen in Deutschland bedeutet, dass ab Donnerstag vermutlich von allen nicht notwendigen Reisen nach Deutschland abgeraten wird. Einreise aus Deutschland ist dann nur mit triftigem Grund erlaubt. Schleswig-Holstein bleibt vorläufig offen.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk
				




man wird sehen, zum Glück wohne ich im richtigen Bundesland


----------



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> so für die die bald hochfahren wollen und nicht aus SH kommen könnte es bald eng werden.
> 
> 
> ...


ja super ,haben ab Samstag gebucht, wenn das so kommt ,wird man nur mit negativen Test einreisen können der 72 Std .vorher gemacht werden muß,  wenn wir Donnerstag (morgen) den Test machen haben wir frühestens Montag das Ergebnis . Ganz großes Kino


----------



## Vafthrudnir (21. Oktober 2020)

Geht uns auch so


carpdoc schrieb:


> ja super ,haben ab Samstag gebucht, wenn das so kommt ,wird man nur mit negativen Test einreisen können der 72 Std .vorher gemacht werden muß,  wenn wir Donnerstag (morgen) den Test machen haben wir frühestens Montag das Ergebnis . Ganz großes Kino


Geht uns auch so. Wenn das so kommt, hoffe ich, dass wir wenigstens rechtzeitig informiert werden und nicht erst Samstag früh an der Grenze.


----------



## SFVNOR (21. Oktober 2020)

Vafthrudnir schrieb:


> Geht uns auch so
> 
> Geht uns auch so. Wenn das so kommt, hoffe ich, dass wir wenigstens rechtzeitig informiert werden und nicht erst Samstag früh an der Grenze.



Sorry, aber Ihr werdet wohl kaum persönlich informiert werden. Ich rate darum sich so Alle 2 Std auf der Webseite vom Auswätigen Amt (DE) und bei der Dänischen Botschaft zu informieren.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen dass der Worst Case nicht eintritt   
VG, Stefan


----------



## Vafthrudnir (21. Oktober 2020)

Is klar, mach ich schon seit zwei Wochen täglich.


----------



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2020)

ja ,mann kann sich ja donnerstag teten lassen, aber glaube nicht das man bis sanstag das ergebnis hat,müßen ja 72 std sein


----------



## mglaser77 (21. Oktober 2020)

Wir wollten auch Samstag anreisen. Den Test bekommen wir frühestens Montag. Für uns bleibt nur die Stornierung.


----------



## 16rabatt (21. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
die Testergebnisse kann man auch wesentlich schneller bekommen.
Lt. den Kolleginnen vor Ort meistens innerhalb von 6-8 Stunden. Denke mal das dies vielleicht auch in anderen Praxen/Laboren möglich ist.
https://www.muehlenkreiskliniken.de/mkk/aktuelles/corona-informationen/corona-test-zentrum.html

*Wie und wann erhalte ich die Ergebnisse?*
Die Ergebnisse der PCR-Analyse werden in der Regel mobil per Smartphone übermittelt. So haben Sie sehr schnell Gewissheit über Ihren Corona-Status. Aktuell steht das Testergebnis in der Regel taggleich oder spätestens am nächsten Morgen zur Verfügung, wenn die Probe bis 18 Uhr im Labor ist. Mit einem QR-Code und Passwort kann das Ergebnis über eine datenschutzrechtlich geprüfte Schnittstelle per Smartphone abgerufen werden. Dort kann auch ein PDF mit dem Endbefund abgerufen werden.


----------



## mglaser77 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kann ja sein aber die Kosten 5*180€ bei uns für den Test muss man erstmal zusätzlich aufbringen.


----------



## 16rabatt (21. Oktober 2020)

50 Ocken pro Nase, s. oben
geht doch noch
*Wie teuer ist ein Corona-Test, wenn ich ihn privat bezahle?* 
Der Corona-Test kostet 50 Euro. In dem Preis inbegriffen sind der Abstrich sowie die Laborkosten. Die Bezahlung ist ausschließlich über EC-Karte möglich.


----------



## rippi (21. Oktober 2020)

Fahrt einfach etwas vorher los?! Die Einreisebeschränkungen würden wenn erst ab 0.00 am Samstag gelten. Fahrt halt am Freitag Nachmittag oder Abend und pennt die Nacht im Auto. Ein negativer Test bringt hingegen nichts in Bezug auf die Einreise.


----------



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2020)

mglaser77 schrieb:


> Wir wollten auch Samstag anreisen. Den Test bekommen wir frühestens Montag. Für uns bleibt nur die Stornierung.


genau das hat mein Hausarzt auch gesagt frühestens Montag


----------



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2020)

vor ein paar Tagen stand auf der polizei seite immer gilt bis Freitag 23.59 uhr ,davon ist nichts mehr zusehen ,nur noch gilt ab 17. 10.20


----------



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2020)

denke das morgen Deutschland auf orange ist, und dann nur noch mit negativ test rein, wenn nicht fahr ich los


----------



## rippi (21. Oktober 2020)

Die SSI-Empfehlungen gelten immer ab dem ersten Samstag 0.00h nach dem Donnerstag an dem verkündet wurde. Negativtest hin oder her, wenn Deutschland orange ist, kannst du ab Samstag nicht ohne triftigen Grund einreisen, sofern du nicht aus Schleswig-Holstein kommst.


----------



## Naish82 (21. Oktober 2020)

Tut mir leid für die, die jetzt ihren Urlaub nicht mehr antreten können, aber ganz ehrlich - ich kann die Dänen verstehen.


----------



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Die SSI-Empfehlungen gelten immer ab dem ersten Samstag 0.00h nach dem Donnerstag an dem verkündet wurde. Negativtest hin oder her, wenn Deutschland orange ist, kannst du ab Samstag nicht ohne triftigen Grund einreisen, sofern du nicht aus Schleswig-Holstein
> ja okay


----------



## rainzor (22. Oktober 2020)

Moin, kam eben auf Sat1 Regional:

Dänemark hat seine Grenzen für Deutsche wieder dicht gemacht!

Allerdings gab es noch keine weiteren Details.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## jörn (22. Oktober 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin, kam eben auf Sat1 Regional:
> 
> Dänemark hat seine Grenzen für Deutsche wieder dicht gemacht!
> 
> ...


Entschuldige bitte die Korrektur aber es müsste doch heißen Dänemark macht seine Grenze für Deutsche ab Samstag 00:00 Uhr zu. Und Urlauber die sich momentan in Dänemark befinden können ihren Urlaub durchführen.
es soll ja Leute geben die fahren ein Tag früher und versuchen ihr Glück.
ich drücke euch die Daumen!!!


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2020)

Aus allen  Bundesländern außer Schleswig Holstein ( im Moment noch )darf man ab Sonnabend nur einreisen, wenn man einen triftigen Grund nachweisen kann. Dies kann eine Arbeit, eine Geschäftsreise oder ein Besuch beim Partner oder nahen Verwandten sein. Ein Urlaub gilt nicht als Grund. Besitzt man ein eigenes Haus in Dänemark, darf man dieses jedoch besuchen. Urlauber, die sich momentan in Dänemark befinden, können ihren  Aufenthalt fortsetzen. Dänen können weiterhin nach Hause fahren.

Stand im Moment, leider.


----------



## rainzor (22. Oktober 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte die Korrektur aber es müsste doch heißen Dänemark macht seine Grenze für Deutsche ab Samstag 00:00 Uhr zu. Und Urlauber die sich momentan in Dänemark befinden können ihren Urlaub durchführen.
> es soll ja Leute geben die fahren ein Tag früher und versuchen ihr Glück.
> ich drücke euch die Daumen!!!



Darum hab ich ja extra geschrieben:

"Allerdings gab es noch keine weiteren Details."

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Vafthrudnir (22. Oktober 2020)

Die Ankündigung kam schon kurzfristig und ist enttäuschend, aber für Reisende ab Samstag nenn ich das grad noch rechtzeitig. DanCenter hat schon eine Storno Bestätigung geschickt. Über die Umstände kann man ewig diskutieren aber ich weiß zumindest grade noch rechtzeitig Bescheid was Sache ist.


----------



## angelphil1 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wie schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben: für alle die es heute Nacht noch an die Grenze schaffen würden, besteht die Option heute schon anzureisen und einfach eine Nacht im Danhostel Nymindegab zu übernachten. Wichtig ist, dass ihr bis 23:59 über die Grenze seid...


----------



## mglaser77 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben gerade storniert. Mit 10h Anreise alles hektisch ins Auto werfen nur um vor Mitternacht hinter der Grenze zu sein hat nicht viel mit Urlaub zu tun und ist sicher nicht gewollt.


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (23. Oktober 2020)

Moin moin, 

da ich mit meinen Jungs aus Schleswig-Holstein komme und Samstag nach Dänemark fahre, bin ich derzeit noch relativ entspannt. Ich hoffe alles läuft glatt an der Grenze. Hat jemand aus SH da schon Erfahrungen vom letzten Mal? Wir haben jeder den Ausweis inkl. Google Maps Ausdruck von unserer Adresse in Schleswig-Holstein. Meint ihr man braucht noch irgendwas? 

Für alle Anderen drücke ich heute die Daumen und hoffe es läuft alles bei euch. Petri und auf eine Gute Woche in DK


----------



## SFVNOR (23. Oktober 2020)

GiuseppeLuckmann schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> da ich mit meinen Jungs aus Schleswig-Holstein komme und Samstag nach Dänemark fahre, bin ich derzeit noch relativ entspannt. Ich hoffe alles läuft glatt an der Grenze. Hat jemand aus SH da schon Erfahrungen vom letzten Mal? Wir haben jeder den Ausweis inkl. Google Maps Ausdruck von unserer Adresse in Schleswig-Holstein. Meint ihr man braucht noch irgendwas?
> 
> Für alle Anderen drücke ich heute die Daumen und hoffe es läuft alles bei euch. Petri und auf eine Gute Woche in DK



Moinsens,
Die Ausweise sind wichtig wo der aktuelle Wohnort zu sehen ist. Ein Reisepass könnte Probleme bereiten weil dort kein Wohnort angegeben ist. 
Also der Perso ist wirklich wichtiger. Dazu würde ich auf jeden Fall den Mietausweis / Buchungsbestätigung mitnehmen wo auch der Heimatwohnort sichtbar ist und gleich vorzeigbar ist.
Ansonsten, eine schöne Zeit in DK und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## rippi (23. Oktober 2020)

Mit schleswig-holsteinischen Kennzeichen werdet ihr wahrscheinlich gleich durchgewunken. Perso reicht ansonsten aus. (Der Perso wird, falls es zur Kontrolle kommt, übrigens dann auch fotografiert, falls euch das stört, könnt ihr nicht einreisen).


----------



## Naish82 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie Rippi schon sagte! 
Im Juni, als die Grenze für Schleswig-Holstein geöffnet wurde hatten wir ieh gerade Urlaub gebucht. Mit schleswig-holsteinischem Kennzeichen wird man durchgewunken, ich wurde mit Hamburger Kennzeichen (Firmenwagen) Angehalten, Person vorgezeigt und alles gut. Mietvertrag hat niemanden interessiert.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. November 2020)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe nicht das erste Mal bei HSSC http://www.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/ 
per Email nachgefragt warum die Webcam seit Wochen nicht funktioniert (schon vor der Grenzschließung). HSSC hat es wohl nicht nötig sich dazu zu äussern  Ich persönlich finde diese Werbung für HS nicht besonders hilfreich um den Standort weiterhin attraktiv zu gestalten 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## okram24 (3. November 2020)

In dieser schwierigen Zeit, wo wir sicher kaum noch mit Fangmeldungen aus HS rechnen dürfen, sollten wir den Thread trotzdem am Leben erhalten.
Gibt es hier gar keine Themen mehr, über die wir uns unterhalten können?
Ich habe in der letzten Woche die letzten Heringe aus dem Frühjahr 2019 gebraten und sauer eingelegt. Das Ereignis war spitze! Dabei konnte ich feststellen, dass mein Vakuum-Folienschweißgerät eine lohnende Anschaffung war!
Vorher haben die Heringe nach einem Jahr in der Kühltruhe schon tranig geschmeckt!


----------



## okram24 (3. November 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich habe nicht das erste Mal bei HSSC http://www.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/
> per Email nachgefragt warum die Webcam seit Wochen nicht funktioniert (schon vor der Grenzschließung). HSSC hat es wohl nicht nötig sich dazu zu äussern  Ich persönlich finde diese Werbung für HS nicht besonders hilfreich um den Standort weiterhin attraktiv zu gestalten
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

es gibt noch eine Webcam Hvide Sande West unter Waves4you die schwenkt auch ab und zu Mal in Richtung Schleuse, muss man nur etwas beobachten! Ist zwar nur eine Krückenlösung, aber wenigstens life!


----------



## okram24 (3. November 2020)

Am Strand herrscht momentan noch recht viel Betrieb, an der Schleuse und auf dem Ponton ist kein Angler zu sehen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. November 2020)

Moin
Wir waren letztes Wochenende von fr bis gestern oben, es wurde etwas Hering gefangen sah aber recht zäh aus. Nicht mehr viel los in hs.
Hg Carsten


----------



## SFVNOR (3. November 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Am Strand herrscht momentan noch recht viel Betrieb, an der Schleuse und auf dem Ponton ist kein Angler zu sehen.



@okram24 
Zum Ersten, Ich vaccuminiere meine Fische grundsätzlich (wenn nicht zum Verzehr in den nächsten 2 Tagen)  und die Fische ob nun Heringe oder Filets (Dorsch/ Kabeljau/ Wittling/ Platte) sind wesentlich länger haltbar im Eisfach ***Plus  aber nach einem 1/2 Jahr im TK sind die Vitamine/ Omegasäuren fast nicht mehr vorhanden :-( 
Dennoch, Brathering in süß/ sauer eingelegt mit Bratkartoffeln sind ein Gedicht   

Hmm, zur Webcam von HSSC. Es geht nicht darum ob es andere Möglichkeiten gibt sondern dass HSSC das Angebot nicht erfüllt, Kohle kassiert für das Angeln in HS in bestimmten Lagen wie, Hafen und Molen aber nicht in der Lage ist eine stinknormale Webcam am Laufen zu halten ggf. Maßnamen zu ergreifen um das Ding wieder am Laufen zu bringen.
Ich hoffe dass die Brandungsangler noch viel Erfolg haben werden 

VG, Petri Stefan


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. November 2020)

Die cam läuft doch wieder und ja zugegeben ist es schöner wenn es aktuelle Bilder gibt, aber wenn ich vor Ort bin ist es mir ziemlich Wumpel ob die Kamera funktioniert oder nicht, interessanter ist doch ob das Wasser in Reinigungsraum läuft oder ob der Räucherofen in Betrieb ist. Die Gebühr wird ja nicht nur für die olle Webcam genommen, da gibt es bestimmt andere Dienstleister/ rinnen


----------



## okram24 (6. November 2020)

Was ist denn los mit euch? Haut in die Tasten! 
Ihr müsstet doch jetzt alle Zeit ohne Ende haben, im Home-Office.


----------



## raxrue (6. November 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Was ist denn los mit euch? Haut in die Tasten!
> Ihr müsstet doch jetzt alle Zeit ohne Ende haben, im Home-Office.




Jetzt wo alle zuhause sind haste als Handwerker Arbeit das es Raucht..


----------



## anschmu (8. November 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Was ist denn los mit euch? Haut in die Tasten!
> Ihr müsstet doch jetzt alle Zeit ohne Ende haben, im Home-Office.


Ja , ich kann mich auch nicht über mangelde Arbeit beklagen . In meinem Gewerbe bin ich systemrelevant und die Leute haben  einfach zuviel Freizeit durch Corona !


----------



## Mark-->HH (12. November 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Was ist denn los mit euch? Haut in die Tasten!
> Ihr müsstet doch jetzt alle Zeit ohne Ende haben, im Home-Office.


Geht mir auch so - komme zu gar nichts außer rabotti zurzeit.


----------



## anschmu (13. November 2020)

Moin. Bin ja mal gespannt, ab wann wir nächstes Jahr wieder in Dänemark einreisen dürfen. Wollte eigentlich eine Woche auf Forelle und Hering im April gehen


----------



## Michael_05er (15. November 2020)

Wir haben für September gebucht. Ich bin gespannt, wie es läuft. Dieses Jahr war es gefühlt rappelvoll, weil vermutlich viele vom mai/Juni auf Herbst umgebucht hatten. Ich wünsche allen hier, dass ihr Urlaub wie geplant stattfinden kann!


----------



## raxrue (6. Dezember 2020)

Das ist aber extrem Ruhiggeworden ...will den keiner mehr nach Dännemark???


----------



## raxrue (6. Dezember 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin. Bin ja mal gespannt, ab wann wir nächstes Jahr wieder in Dänemark einreisen dürfen. Wollte eigentlich eine Woche auf Forelle und Hering im April gehen


Dann sollte es ja Klappen mal wieder die Ruten zu Kreuzen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Dezember 2020)

Mann kann ja nach DK fahren, aber es vor der Grenzüberschreitung doch so einiges zu Regeln. Erstens oneline beim Testcenter von Falk anmelden. Dann den Schnelltest machen für 45 Euro, dann ab in den Urlaub und danach zurück.  14 Tägige Quarantäne mit gleichzeitiger Meldung beim hiesigen Gesundheitsamt. Der Verstand und die Vernunft sagt nein und das Urlaubsfeeling stellt sich da für mich dann auch nicht ein. Da mach ich dann lieber die hiesige Ostsee unsicher.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Dezember 2020)

Moin,
sehe ich leider auch so wie Meerforelle 1959, wir wollten über Sylvester hochfahren und haben letzte Woche storniert. Die 10 Tage Quarantäne passen auch so gar nicht.
Das Geld ist ja nicht weg und wird dann hoffentlich im Frühjahr eingesetzt.
Bis dahin muss man sich wohl oder über in Geduld üben.
HG Carsten


----------



## zander67 (7. Dezember 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> sehe ich leider auch so wie Meerforelle 1959, wir wollten über Sylvester hochfahren und haben letzte Woche storniert. Die 10 Tage Quarantäne passen auch so gar nicht.
> Das Geld ist ja nicht weg und wird dann hoffentlich im Frühjahr eingesetzt.
> Bis dahin muss man sich wohl oder über in Geduld üben.
> HG Carsten


Außer man hat über Novasol gebucht, dann sind 80% weg.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Dezember 2020)

zander67 schrieb:


> Außer man hat über Novasol gebucht, dann sind 80% weg.


Da bin ich immer noch erstaunt, dass die so ganz anders vorgehen als die meisten anderen Anbieter. Ich hätte die Befürchtung, massiv Kunden zu verprellen und wirklich schlecht dazustehen wenn die Urlauber wiederkommen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Dezember 2020)

Das werden sie auch gemacht haben, ich würde zum Henker nicht nocheinmal bei Novasol buchen.


----------



## Locke (7. Dezember 2020)

zander67 schrieb:


> Außer man hat über Novasol gebucht, dann sind 80% weg.


Kürzer als 69 Tage vor Abfahrt storniert? 

Generell sind die Veranstalter kulant, umbuchen wäre aktuell „günstiger“.


----------



## Seeigel21 (13. Dezember 2020)

Veranstalter kulant?
Ich buche schon immer bei Dan West solange es besteht. Sowohl für meine Familie und meine Mitangler. Damit komme ich locker auf 30 Buchungen. Dieses Jahr wurde unsere Angelwoche Ende Mai wegen Corona storniert. Darauf habe ich denn umgebucht auf September. 3Tage vor Antritt der Reise eine Reisewahrnung für 4 Kommunen Seeland, Esberg Varde und Ringköbing. Unser Haus lag genau mitten in diesen Gebieten. Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Gesundheitsamt und der Tatsache das von 5 Anglern 4 Risiko Personen waren habe ich denn unsere Reise abgesagt. Kommentar von Dan west war nur in den Orten wo wir sind ist der Virus nochnicht so stark aufgetreten.Übrigens befand sich ca. 300m Luftlinie eine Große Nerzfarm und ein großer Put&Take wo wir auch immer waren.(Klittens)
Das die uns wohl nicht wiedersehen dürfte wohl klar sein. Wir können für unsere Gesundheit jeder auf 100€ verzichten aber die Reklame im Internet tut auch einiges!


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Dezember 2020)

Seeigel21 schrieb:


> Veranstalter kulant?
> Ich buche schon immer bei Dan West solange es besteht. Sowohl für meine Familie und meine Mitangler. Damit komme ich locker auf 30 Buchungen. Dieses Jahr wurde unsere Angelwoche Ende Mai wegen Corona storniert. Darauf habe ich denn umgebucht auf September. 3Tage vor Antritt der Reise eine Reisewahrnung für 4 Kommunen Seeland, Esberg Varde und Ringköbing. Unser Haus lag genau mitten in diesen Gebieten. Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Gesundheitsamt und der Tatsache das von 5 Anglern 4 Risiko Personen waren habe ich denn unsere Reise abgesagt. Kommentar von Dan west war nur in den Orten wo wir sind ist der Virus nochnicht so stark aufgetreten.Übrigens befand sich ca. 300m Luftlinie eine Große Nerzfarm und ein großer Put&Take wo wir auch immer waren.(Klittens)
> Das die uns wohl nicht wiedersehen dürfte wohl klar sein. Wir können für unsere Gesundheit jeder auf 100€ verzichten aber die Reklame im Internet tut auch einiges!


@Seeigel21 
Ich kann verstehen dass Du etwas ärgerlich bist aber der Anbieter, in dem Falle DAN WEST hat Dir doch die Möglichkeit gegeben von Mai auf September umzubuchen. Nun kommst Du um die Ecke dass  von 5 Reisenden 4 Personen *Risikopatienten* sind. In dieser Zeit wäre es doch Deinerseits weitsichtiger gewesen den Urlaub abzusagen um die Gesundheit deiner Mitfahrer nicht zu gefährden. Somit hättest Du wohl das angezahlte Geld zumindest prozentual geltend machen können.
Dein Gesundheitsamt in DE kann Empfehlungen geben aber das endet dann an der Grenze von DE/ DK.  
DK ist sehr restriktiv was deren Grenzen betrifft und da kann auch DAN WEST keine eigenen Brötchen backen. Du hast es einfach verwachst wie auch viele DK-Fahrer erfahren mussten.
VG, bleib gesund und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (14. Dezember 2020)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Das werden sie auch gemacht haben, ich würde zum Henker nicht nocheinmal bei Novasol buchen.



Zu Novasol allgemein!





__





						Reisehinweise für Ihren Urlaub | Novasol
					

Wir freuen uns, Sie in unserem Ferienhaus begrüßen zu dürfen und hoffen, dass Sie Ihren Urlaub wie geplant verbringen können.




					www.novasol.de
				




Bevor hier pauschal geurteilt wird öffnet doch bitte einmal den link und lest was da geschrieben steht!

Und NEIN, ich arbeite weder für Novasol noch erhalt ich irgenwelche sonstigen Vergünstigungen durch Novasol! Ich bin auch nur ein Kunde wie jeder andere auch.

Das jeder Vermieter, auch ohne Corona, ein Zeitfenster für Stornierungen hat ist doch wohl jedem bekannt! Je früher man storniert umso höher die Erstattungszahlungen! Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Novasol, selbst als ich im September auf Langeland für den kommenden Mai ein bereits gebuchtes Haus von Bukkemose auf Lohals umbuchte. Das Haus in Lohals ist dazu auch noch um einige hundert Euros günstiger, für 2 Wochen, als das Haus in Bukkemose. Die Umbuchung war kostenlos und mir sind keine weiteren Gebühren auferlegt worden! Die Leute im Novasol- Büro in Rudkobing waren freundlich, sehr hilfsbereit und nach drei klicks in derem Buchungsprgramm war alles geregelt. Es dauerte keine 2 Minuten da hatte auch schon die Bestätigungsmail auf meinem Smartphone.


----------



## rainzor (16. Dezember 2020)

Was steht denn positives in deinem Link? Wer ein Haus in D gebucht hat, kriegt sein Geld wieder, wer eins in DK gebucht hat, bekommt max. 75% wieder, aber nur, wenn er rechtzeitig storniert. Und selbst die Umbuchung kostet. Auch wenn die Grenze zu ist. Natürlich gibt es bei allen gewisse Termine und Fristen. Aber wenn die Grenze plötzlich geschossen wird, kann man diese Fristen häufig gar nicht mehr einhalten. Die meisten anderen Vermieter sind da deutlich kulanter.

Nicht umsonst warnt sogar die Verbraucherzentrale ausdrücklich vor Novasol.

Hier der Link: https://www.vzhh.de/themen/einkauf-...iseverbot-daenemark-was-ist-meinem-ferienhaus


Interessant ist auch mal ein Blick in Bewertungsportale, z.B. Trustpilot. Da hat Novasol über die gesamte Zeit eine Bewertung von 68% 5 Sterne und 10% 1 Stern. Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Guckt man sich aber mal die letzten 12 Monate an, dann stehen da 38% 5 Sterne und 47% 1 Stern. Das sagt ja schon eine ganze Menge.

Ich habe bis jetzt meine Schweden-Urlaube auch immer über Novasol gebucht und es hat auch immer sehr gut funktioniert. Aber da gab es eben noch kein Corona.
Mit ihrem derzeitigen Geschäftsgebaren sehen die mich nie wieder.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Was steht denn positives in deinem Link? Wer ein Haus in D gebucht hat, kriegt sein Geld wieder, wer eins in DK gebucht hat, bekommt max. 75% wieder, aber nur, wenn er rechtzeitig storniert. Und selbst die Umbuchung kostet. Auch wenn die Grenze zu ist. Natürlich gibt es bei allen gewisse Termine und Fristen. Aber wenn die Grenze plötzlich geschossen wird, kann man diese Fristen häufig gar nicht mehr einhalten. Die meisten anderen Vermieter sind da deutlich kulanter.
> 
> Nicht umsonst warnt sogar die Verbraucherzentrale ausdrücklich vor Novasol.
> 
> ...


das sehe ich ganz stark ähnlich !
Gruß A.


----------



## zander67 (16. Dezember 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Zu Novasol allgemein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Frühjahr (bis Ende April) hatte man noch Glück, da hat Novasol noch kulant gehandelt.
Jetzt im Herbst hatten viele nicht mehr die Chance rechtzeitig umzubuchen, da die Grenzen relativ kurzfristig geschlossen wurden, 
wer kann schon 40 Tage in die Zukunft schauen.

Ich selber war auch Jahrzehnte mit Novasol zufrieden, mehrmals im Jahr Häuser in Norwegen, Schweden und Dänemark gebucht.
2021 soll es im April (Umbuchung aus 2020) nach Dänemark gehen, Anfang März muss ich mich entscheiden, noch mal umbuchen
oder hoffen das die Grenzen im April aufgehen, und wenn umbuchen wohin?

Hätte ich über einen Mitbewerber gebucht, könnte ich mich kurzfristig entscheiden, die haben fast alle kulante Regelungen.

Novasol ist strikt nach AGB vorgegangen, ihr gutes Recht.
Mal schauen wie die Kunden das in Zukunft bewerten.
Ich werde in Zukunft jedenfalls Unternehmen unterstützen die in der Krise kulant waren.
Leben und Leben lassen.

VG


----------



## rainzor (16. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man sich so einige Kommentare bei Trustpilot ansieht, war die Kulanz von Novasol im Frühjahr auch nicht viel besser.
Und es gab sogar Berichte, dass die AGB's teilweise nachträglich geändert wurden.

Auch ich werde nur noch bei kulanten Unternehmen buchen. Esmark scheint da ja sehr gut zu sein. Zu Beginn waren die Gutscheine nicht mal zeitlich begrenzt. Leider wurde das wohl später geändert. Aber immer noch mit vernünftiger Laufzeit.

Leider wird es in Schweden wohl deutlich schwieriger, etwas zu finden. Man landet immer wieder bei Novasol, wenn man Häuser sucht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angelphil1 (17. Dezember 2020)

Puhhhhh, das hätte ich von novasol nicht gedacht. Hatte da vor ein paar Jahren noch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal sogar eine Umbuchungsfrist um einen Tag gerissen. Reaktion des MA am Telefon:"Sie haben es ja bestimmt gestern schon versucht und nur keinen erreicht, oder? Dann schreibe ich das so rein, das spart Ihnen knapp 100€"....

Eine Teilung des Risikos zur Zeit finde ich in Ordnung, aber 80% auf den Kunden abzuwälzen ist schon hart. Vielleicht gibt es mit den neuen antigenschnelltests ja bald die Möglichkeit sich direkt an der Grenze für 20€ pro Nase testen zu lassen oder so. 

Wen ich sonst beim Buchen echt empfehlen kann: Fejo.dk. Ist zwar "nur" eine Suchmaschine, aber der Service ist super, auch bei Extrawünschen gab es immer super Lösungen und man spart es sich auf 15 verschiedenen Seiten zu suchen, wenn man an einen speziellen Ort möchte. Die haben uns auch gut auf dem Laufenden gehalten während des Lockdowns im Frühjahr


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben bisher über Danwest, Esmark und Sonne und Strand gebucht und hatten nie Probleme. Gerade Esmark hat sich sehr bemüht uns ein Haus zu suchen, das 5 Hunde zulässt. Ich meine, bei Novasol hatte ich mal angefragt und trocken erklärt bekommen, dass bei ihnen bei zwei Hunden Schluss ist. Damit sind die für mich sowieso raus, so klein wird unser Rudel nie wieder...


----------



## anschmu (18. Dezember 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher über Danwest, Esmark und Sonne und Strand gebucht und hatten nie Probleme. Gerade Esmark hat sich sehr bemüht uns ein Haus zu suchen, das 5 Hunde zulässt. Ich meine, bei Novasol hatte ich mal angefragt und trocken erklärt bekommen, dass bei ihnen bei zwei Hunden Schluss ist. Damit sind die für mich sowieso raus, so klein wird unser Rudel nie wieder...


Moin . Habe auch nie Probleme mit Esmark gehabt . Dies Jahr sehr Kulant gewesen mit der Umbuchung wegen Corona . Habe für nächstes Jahr April gebucht und Esmark hat ein bischen angezogen auch gibt es dort  neuerdings  Storno und Umbuchungsgebühren , die liegen aber im Rahmen . Es kann ja auch keiner sagen , was noch alles auf uns zukommt im neuen Jahr . 
Also haltet Abstand und bleibt mir alle Gesund !!!


----------



## cocorell (19. Dezember 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Was steht denn positives in deinem Link? Wer ein Haus in D gebucht hat, kriegt sein Geld wieder, wer eins in DK gebucht hat, bekommt max. 75% wieder, aber nur, wenn er rechtzeitig storniert. Und selbst die Umbuchung kostet. Auch wenn die Grenze zu ist. Natürlich gibt es bei allen gewisse Termine und Fristen. Aber wenn die Grenze plötzlich geschossen wird, kann man diese Fristen häufig gar nicht mehr einhalten. Die meisten anderen Vermieter sind da deutlich kulanter.
> 
> Nicht umsonst warnt sogar die Verbraucherzentrale ausdrücklich vor Novasol.
> 
> ...




Das Novasol insgesamt nicht besonders positiv bewertet wird ist auch mir aufgefallen. Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt an Novasol Dänemark sonder eher an Novasol Süd-Europa. Negative Bewertungen aus Dänemark, über Novasol, hingegen halten sich da m.W.n. in Grenzen.

Sicherlich ist jede Kritik berechtigt wenn es an das perösnliche Eingemachte geht und man als Kunde Geld verliehrt, dass ist völlig nachvollziehbar. Würde mir doch auch nicht anders gehen. Aber kann ich deswegen pauschalisieren? Nein! Im Mai 2020 hatte wir auch eine Woche LL gebucht, dann kam Corona und die Grenzen wurden, kurz nach überschreiten den Novasolstornierungsfristen ( 37 oder 36 Tage ) , dicht gemacht. Hier hatte sich Novasol mehr als kulant gezeigt und kostenlose Umbuchungen angeboten. So konnte ich ohne jegliche weitere Kosten für den September umbuchen. Vor Ort konnte ich dann ein Haus, welches ich für 2021 in Bukkemose gebucht hatte, kostenlos auf Lohals umbuchen. Der Service im Novasolbüro, auf Langeland, war super!

Das Jahr 2020 hat der Tourismusbranche erheblich zugesetzt, gerade den kleinen Dienstleistern und das auch auf Langeland. *Jeder kämpft da ums Überleben* und nicht nur Novasol, sondern auch jeder Eigentümer der da sein Ferienhäuschen zur Vermietung anbietet um damit die die *Hypotheken zu bedienen*. *Und man darf nicht vergessen wieviele Leute da auf Langeland für Novasol und andere Anbieter in Lohn und Brot stehen! Da hängen ganze  Familien dran!* Es ist ja nicht so als ob Novasol der Eigentümer der Ferienhäuser sei! Genauso ergeht es doch allen anderen Anbietern wie z.B. einem Torben Hansen und Co. Auch diese Anbieter werden ihre Kulanz der Situation anpassen! Letztendlich unterstelle ich keinem der Anbieter da eine Art Böswilligkeit oder böse Absicht der Gewinnoptimierung!

Abschließend noch ein Wort! Wir haben doch alle unsere Urlaube in der Hoffnung gebucht das sich die Coronasituation bessert und nicht verschlimmert. Das wir als Kunden dann auch ein gewisses Risiko zu tragen haben ist auch verständlich. Oder?


----------



## rainzor (19. Dezember 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Letztendlich unterstelle ich keinem der Anbieter da eine Art Böswilligkeit oder böse Absicht der Gewinnoptimierung!



Moin,

doch, genau das unterstelle ich Novasol. Die anderen Anbieter bekommen es ja auch hin, deutlich kulanten zu sein.
Und auch die Berichte über die nachträglich geänderten AGB's sprechen ja für dich.
Fraglich ist ja auch, ob die dieses Verhalten langfristig überleben. Diese fragwürdigen Geschäftspraktiken gingen ja sogar schon durch die Presse. Und fast die Hälfte 1 Sterne Bewertungen ist ja auch schon eine Hausnummer. Allerdings weiß man natürlich nicht, wie viele der gesamten Kunden überhaupt bewerten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## zander67 (19. Dezember 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Das Novasol insgesamt nicht besonders positiv bewertet wird ist auch mir aufgefallen. Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt an Novasol Dänemark sonder eher an Novasol Süd-Europa. Negative Bewertungen aus Dänemark, über Novasol, hingegen halten sich da m.W.n. in Grenzen.
> 
> Sicherlich ist jede Kritik berechtigt wenn es an das perösnliche Eingemachte geht und man als Kunde Geld verliehrt, dass ist völlig nachvollziehbar. Würde mir doch auch nicht anders gehen. Aber kann ich deswegen pauschalisieren? Nein! Im Mai 2020 hatte wir auch eine Woche LL gebucht, dann kam Corona und die Grenzen wurden, kurz nach überschreiten den Novasolstornierungsfristen ( 37 oder 36 Tage ) , dicht gemacht. Hier hatte sich Novasol mehr als kulant gezeigt und kostenlose Umbuchungen angeboten. So konnte ich ohne jegliche weitere Kosten für den September umbuchen. Vor Ort konnte ich dann ein Haus, welches ich für 2021 in Bukkemose gebucht hatte, kostenlos auf Lohals umbuchen. Der Service im Novasolbüro, auf Langeland, war super!
> 
> ...



Du hast ein paar Denkfehler.
 - viele die ihr sauer verdientes Geld verloren haben, hatten schon gebucht als das Virus noch in irgendeiner verlausten Fledermaus wohnte,
 - Novasol behält einen (Groß?)-teil des Geldes, der Vermieter bekommt nur einen Anteil,
 - die meisten Mitbewerber haben das hinbekommen ohne das die Kunden ihr Geld verlieren, hier eine Übersicht:
Wie der Coronavirus den Urlaub in Dänemark beeinflusst (fejo.dk)
 - die wenigsten wollen Ihr Geld zu 100% zurück, was spricht aber gegen eine Gutscheinregelung wenn ich bis 40 Tage vor Reisebeginn für 75,-€ umbuchen kann.
   würde gerne die 75,-€ zahlen und dann Reisen wenn die Grenzen wieder offen, so muss ich umbuchen ohne zu wissen ob die Grenzen zum Zeitpunkt der Reise zu       sind und das Spiel von vorne beginnt,
 - nach meiner Meinung hat Novasol der ganzen Branche geschadet, das Vertrauen ist weg, viele werden sich das zweimal überlegen ob sie langfristig zu buchen,

Ich denke, das Thema Novasol gehört hier nicht unbedingt hin.
Aber, wichtig ist das jeder der über Novasol gebucht hat die Fristen im Auge behält. 
Wer Ostern reisen wollte müsste Ende Februar schon eine Entscheidung treffen.

VG


----------



## eislander (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Hvide Sande Fans
in den letzten Jahre hat ja Otto  diesen Thread immer für das nächste Jahr neu gestartet. Da wir von Otto schon lange nichts mehr gehört haben brauchen wir wohl einen neuen " Starter ".  Ist denn jemand in der Lage das zu übernehmen ? 
Wäre doch sehr schade wenn er einfach so stirbt. Mir würde jedenfalls etwas fehlen.
Gruß und viele gute Wünsche an alle Bordies und 
Dank an den Starter


----------



## okram24 (22. Dezember 2020)

eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Hvide Sande Fans
> in den letzten Jahre hat ja Otto  diesen Thread immer für das nächste Jahr neu gestartet. Da wir von Otto schon lange nichts mehr gehört haben brauchen wir wohl einen neuen " Starter ".  Ist denn jemand in der Lage das zu übernehmen ?
> Wäre doch sehr schade wenn er einfach so stirbt. Mir würde jedenfalls etwas fehlen.
> Gruß und viele gute Wünsche an alle Bordies und
> Dank an den Starter


Otto geht es gut! Ich habe in der letzten Woche mit ihm telefoniert. Er ist immer noch dabei eine alte Schuster-Werkstatt in eine Galerie und ein Atelier um zu bauen. Da er seinen Computer noch in DK eingelagert hat, kommt er da zurzeit auch nicht dran.

Es ist ja noch etwas Zeit, aber ich würde die ehrenvolle Aufgabe nach Weihnachten gern übernehmen und den neuen Thread eröffnen.
Unser Haus für das nächste Jahr in Hvide Sande ist schon gebucht!


----------



## eislander (23. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Okram 
das ist gut wenn du es machst. Da bin ich ja beruhigt und bedanke mich herzlich für deine Mühe.
Es ist auch gut zu hören das es Otto gut geht. Wir werden dann ja irgendwann wieder von ihm hören.
Grüß ihn mal von mir wenn du ihn wieder sprichst.
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2020)

Moin , wünsche allen hier eine scöne und besinnliche Weihnacht und ein gesundes Neues Jahr .
Wir sehen uns, nächstes Jahr hoffentlich in Hvide Sande !
Bleibt Gesund und haltet Abstand !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## raxrue (25. Dezember 2020)

okram24 schrieb:


> Otto geht es gut! Ich habe in der letzten Woche mit ihm telefoniert. Er ist immer noch dabei eine alte Schuster-Werkstatt in eine Galerie und ein Atelier um zu bauen. Da er seinen Computer noch in DK eingelagert hat, kommt er da zurzeit auch nicht dran.
> 
> Es ist ja noch etwas Zeit, aber ich würde die ehrenvolle Aufgabe nach Weihnachten gern übernehmen und den neuen Thread eröffnen.
> Unser Haus für das nächste Jahr in Hvide Sande ist schon gebucht!



Das ist sehr schön..gieb bitte Bescheid wenn wir wechseln..Gesunde und schöne Feiertage noch


----------



## okram24 (26. Dezember 2020)

So, es ist vollbracht, ich habe den neuen Thread für 2021 eröffnet!
Hier ist der Link:
Thema 'HVIDE SANDE 2021 - für Fan's und Interessierte!' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/hvide-sande-2021-fuer-fans-und-interessierte.351734/


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Dezember 2020)

Dann wünsche ich hier auch mal frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in den neuen thread!


----------

